# Survey of 100 Qs.. :)



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Some are numbered weird.. bare with me... lol
ENJOY

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I am.

2. Do you watch college football? 
Not if I can help it.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not sure.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Sabrina

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends, Family, BF, Pets

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The A/C

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
PharmaPlus 

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I like it.. want it a bit longer though.

9. Where do you work? 
Electronics store.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Water.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I do.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
People who try to lie to me and think I'm stupid enough to buy it.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nothing too expensive.. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
**** NO LOL

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
P/T.. nothing past couple weeks.. store is getting moved.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None.. I don't care about baseball really.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Also don't care about NBA.. 

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Bits & pieces sometimes.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
I don't even remember.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Dentist.

23. What's your sign? 
Pisces!
I'm such a typical one too haha.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
I guess 903.. lol.. nah I don't really.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Last week.. gave old stuff away to the blood bank so they can raise money with selling it.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
School.. but atm, surgery.

27. Where does your family live? 
Ontario and Nova Scotia

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 brother.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Of course, that's what you get when you speak your mind and people can't handle the truth. It's a given lol.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Probably eating too much sweet stuff at once lol.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Not very often. Practically never.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Blue, specifically aquamarine.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yes lol.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
FB 

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No I am glad I am me. Wouldn't change it despite all the bad times.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mom - 10min ago, Dad - couple months I guess
42. Do you have any talents? 
Drawing, painting.. I guess that is it mainly.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Don't remember.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My best friend.. 

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No, I don't like to nap even if I'm tired.. screws up my clock.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No....too busy reading & typing. Went back and saw a bunch of others were though too.. maybe I copy/pasted it wrong LOL

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not really.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Avril Lavigne and Gobsmack or whatever they're called.

54. Favorite actor? 
Leo.... lol

55. Favorite actress? 
Zia zhiang.. however you spell it.. she was sayuri in memoirs of a geisha

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Both

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Dairy Queen I guess.. for a small blizzard.. but fast food essentially makes me feel like garbage 15min later.. not worth it.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
27$ish

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yea lol

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No loooool

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No.. if it exhisted I'd have my friend still be alive.. if bad things really only happened to the bad people in the end.. so there is no karma, there is only your own actions and the rest you can't control. To think that you can is naive and stupid.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
A bit of french.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Hour or so ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
10 ish maybe.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't have one. maybe raspberry wine though.

70. What is your college mascot? 
LOL I dont even remember.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yea

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom 53, Dad I dont even remember.
I know that is sad, but I don't really care much about our relationship so I forget that type of thing.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog 
Lol

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No. 

80. Favorite place to be? 
An empty beach as the sun is beginning to set.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Don't know.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Idk, maybe ralph from the simpsons lol

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Boiled eggs

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and sunny 

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Invitation to a party.

89. Last missed call? 
Telemarketer.. lol

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Same as question above.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Nothing. 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Toronto by far

97. Are you bored right now? 
A tad

98. Last concert you went to? 
don't recall

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
What I need to do the next day.. or some personal thoughts

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Not sure yet besides working out!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've finished working and am bored. Hope I've time to finish this before bed.

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*Yes*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*What's that?*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*Brian May*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*Some ex I'd guess*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Yes*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Nothing*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Don't remember. My friend nearly always does it for me now*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*It's getting a bit long and will be annoying to self cut (don't trust professionals), and I wish the few first greys would recover their pigment.*

9. Where do you work? 
*At home*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*A drink for dietary related malnutrition*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*No*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*Many. Cliques on social disorder sites listing others in their clique for awards and so on - inappropriate and naive. I'm always included somewhere and always tell them off. TV and media. Films. Most music. Most people.*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*No*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Yahoo*

15. Do you like math? 
*Depends*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*I work unpaid whatever hours I can manage. Varies with health*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*Um, I'm English*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*See above*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*No*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Italian*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Mary*

23. What's your sign? 
*Don't care
*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*Depends*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Years*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Rent*

27. Where does your family live? 
*London*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*Siblings*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Probably*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Procrastinating*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*No*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Blue*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Eh?*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yes*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Neither*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*No*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*March*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*A few*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Yes*

44. Do you have any children? 
*Nope*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Sin City. I found it in my friend's collection and deliberately tried it because it wasn't my thing. It was even less my thing than I thought.* :roll

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*Kind of*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*No (caught me on a good day)*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*No*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*No*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*Kind of*

54. Favorite actor? 
*No one you'd know*

55. Favorite actress? 
*No one*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*No*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*No!*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*No*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*McD drivethrough's saved my backside on many occasions*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*About £30 per year*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*No*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*No*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*Not fluently*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*Months ago and it gave me a horrific meltdown and I haven't tried since*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*No idea. Not many*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Yes*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Wine*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*N/A*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*No*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*No*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Late 50s and early 60s*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*Over a year ago here*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*No*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*With laptop*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*No*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*None*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*No*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*No*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Stir fry*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Mild*

87. Do you email? 
*Yes*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*Response to hospital complaint*

89. Last missed call? 
*Mary*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*Probably something official*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*I don't text*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Dropped it*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Um, I'm English*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Yes*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Classical guitar one as a child*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Private*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Analysing data with my new code*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*Yes.*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*I watch the UW Huskies a little.*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*Anyone who wants to.*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*Nobody'es ever texted me; I don't have a phone.*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Define "love".*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Hungry Eyes by Eric Carmen*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Fred Meyers? *

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*I want to cut it.*

9. Where do you work? 
*Nowhere*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Banana/Water*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Anywhere else.*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*I do, but I'm terrible at coming up with these off the top of my head.*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*I inherited my Grandma's jewelery and she had diamond and gold jewelery.*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Neither.
* 
15. Do you like math? 
*No.*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*I don't have a job.*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*Seattle Mariners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*Not the Oklahoma City Thunder.*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*A little bit.*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Red Lobster?*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Brielle.*

23. What's your sign? 
*Cancer
* 
24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*I don't think so.*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Do church callings out? I do that stuff voluntarily. But if they don't then it would be when I helped out some nuns. As for donations, probably when I paid tithing. I don't make money so I don't pay it that often.
* 
26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Things I want.*

27. Where does your family live? 
*Washington and California.*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*1 brother and 1 sister.*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*No,*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Yes.*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*No.*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*I don't have one.*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*I have a pyramid of beanie baby cats on my bed.*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yes.*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Facebook
* 
36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*I wish I were Taylor Swift.*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*My Dad just walked in the room.*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Nope.
* 
43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*No.*

44. Do you have any children? 
*Nope.*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Grown Ups*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*Yes, I'll never see him again though, or even hear from him.*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*Yes.*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No.*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*No*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*I'd have to have friends.*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*no*

54. Favorite actor? 
*Can't think of anyone right now.*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Don't know.*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*No*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*No. *

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Thirsty*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Don't eat out enough to have one*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*$0*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*No*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No *

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*not really*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*Well, you don't "speak" sign language, but I do know a little bit of spanish*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*This morning I went for a jog at the park near my house.*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*Don't make me count.*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Photbucket, but I just use it for looking at photos.*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*I don't drink.*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*UW Husky?*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*No*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*No*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Both are 56*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*Don't have a blog *

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Yes*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*Outside when it's raining*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*No.*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*Don't eat out enough to have one.*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*No*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Paul McCartney's a cartoon character. Seriously he is.*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Waffle.*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Partly Sunny.*

87. Do you email? 
*No.*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*I don't remember, probably a card or something.*

89. Last missed call? 
*I never pick up the phone.*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*I'm not cool enough to have voicemail.*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*No, I'd have to be drunk. *

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Don't have a cellphone.*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Seattle*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*A bit*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Never been.*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*I don't know, whatever pops in my head*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*I have no idea.*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
time to find out

2. Do you watch college football? 
Ah no...

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
you will

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
The phone company

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Switchfoot - Its You

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Gatwick london Airport

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I like it - growing it at the moment.

9. Where do you work? 
Nursing home

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Vit C tablet

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Not really no

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
People who ask too many questions lol

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
My gran gave me a chain she got when she was younger that is real gold so that I guess - it is really different but I love it

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math?
I did in school

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
35

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Ah none

19. Favorte NBA team? 
And that would be??? 

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Nope

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Giraffe 

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My Gran

23. What's your sign? 
Gemini

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
My numbers are 7, 14, 21, 23 and 36

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I'm applying at the moment

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Saving

27. Where does your family live? 
west of ireland

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 brother.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
I bet I have

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Eat

31. Do you drink beer? 
Nope.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Yellow and deep purple

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yes lol.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Books, kindle, and other stuff

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
At times yes right now nope

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
mum about 1hour ago dad about 10 hours ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
Looking after others I guess

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Diary of a Wimpy Kid

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
A guy from college

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nope, I only sleep when it is dark even after a night shift I find it hard to sleep

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Nope silly you :b

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not overly

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Hector 

54. Favorite actor? 
Em....don't have one

55. Favorite actress? 
Don't care about them

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Yup - looking at bags on ebay, and listening to music

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Don't know


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Nah

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Not into fast food really

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
20 ish a month

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Nope

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No 

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
A little - life needs some quirks 

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
A bit of french and some Irish 

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
A few .....maybe 10ish IDK

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Tinypic

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
West coast Cooler 

70. What is your college mascot? 
There is none of that here

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Ah not really

77. How old are your parents? 
Edging 50


78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Too long ago

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
They say hi every once in a while

80. Favorite place to be? 
Lost in the woods

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
None really

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Paris yeah

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Don't know really

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Cooked....I don't do much of that - pizza maybe

86. How is the weather today? 
Borning

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
My driving permit 

89. Last missed call? 
My gran

91. Last voicemail you received? 
My gran who didn't say anything lol

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Nope

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Dropped it on my face 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Can't answer

97. Are you bored right now? 
Meh

98. Last concert you went to? 
Em.....The Coronas 

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
I really should do my stretches 

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Work in the morning and maybe read for the evening


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*Yes*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*I don't*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*No idea*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*Someone from this site*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Only my parents*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*The radio*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*The local supermarket yesterday*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*It's alright, got it cut yesterday*

9. Where do you work? 
*In the IT industry*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Chocolate*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Yes, not alone*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*Not really

* 13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*No*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Both*

15. Do you like math? 
*Yes*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*40*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*Don't have one*

19. Favorite NBA team? 
*Don't have one*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Yes*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Can't remember*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*My dad*

23. What's your sign? 
*Pisces
*
24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*No*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Cant remember*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Rent*

27. Where does your family live? 
*Ireland, same as me*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*Only a child*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Not that I know of*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Procrastinating*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Yes*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Red*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*No*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yes*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*FB*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*All the time*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*Last week*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Not really*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*No*

44. Do you have any children? 
*No*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Cant remember*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*My parents kind of*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*Yes*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*No*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*No*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*Kind of*

54. Favorite actor? 
*Don't have one*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Don't have one*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*No*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*No*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*No*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Italians*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*€20 per month*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yes*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*No*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*Not fluently*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*Never went to a gym*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*Only 4*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*No*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Beer*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*Don't have one*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*No*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*No*

77. How old are your parents? 
*60's*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*Never had a blog*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*I think so*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*Don't know*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*No*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*None*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*No*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Homer Simpson*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Can't remember*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Warm*

87. Do you email? 
*Yes*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*Can't remember*

89. Last missed call? 
*Wrong number*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*Can't remember*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*Sometimes*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Dropped it*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Don't live in a state*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Very*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Never been to one*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Varies depending on my mood

* 100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Apart from shopping, nothing*


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*Yes*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*Nope*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*The person who posts after me :b*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*Friend from chicago*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Not "in" love love, but yea*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*ELO- Dont bring me down *

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Walmart*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*Good*

9. Where do you work? 
*At home*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Protein shake (yummy lol)*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Any place but the place I live*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*Not to much, nothing bothers me too much :b*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*No*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Either is fine*

15. Do you like math? 
*no*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*I do chores lol*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*None*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*See above*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Winter!*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Wendys lol*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Mom*

23. What's your sign? 
*Capricorn
*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*Depends*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Years*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Food, keeping myself alive lol*

27. Where does your family live? 
*Illinois*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*Siblings*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*In a jokingly like way*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Procrastinating*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Not really tried it, didnt really like it*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Blue*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Yep as a kid lol*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yes*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Neither*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*No*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*5 seconds ago*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Writer I guess*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Yes*

44. Do you have any children? 
*Nope*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Dead alive...wasnt too bad (evil dead is better :b)*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*Kind of*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*Yep*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*No*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*Yes*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*Kind of*

54. Favorite actor? 
*Too many too name*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Too many*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*No*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*No!*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Yes!*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Olive garden and ihop...Im pretty easy to please though lol*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*30 for my plan*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yes*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*Somewhat*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*Not fluently*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*About 2 hours ago I worked out*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*Alot lol*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*No*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Anything sweet, kahlua is a favorite*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*N/A*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*No*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*No*

77. How old are your parents? 
*50*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*Never*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*I think so*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*With laptop*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*Yep*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*Olive garden o 54th street*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*No*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Spongebob!*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Cant remember*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Hot*

87. Do you email? 
*Yes*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Something from a friend in texas

89. Last missed call? 
*Mom*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*Wrong number lol*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*Never have*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Dropped it in a toilet *

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Chicago!*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Yes*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*American idol lol*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Private*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Not sure
*


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

*1. Are you ready for 100 questions? *
I better embrace myself

* 2. Do you watch college football? *
no

* 3. Who will fill this survey out after you? *
Someone who enjoys skinny dipping

* 4. Who was the last person to send you a text? *
Josh

* 5. Do you love anyone? *
Family, My dog Milo

* 6. What are you listening to at the moment?*
The Ghost Woman and the Hunter - Lacuna Coil

* 7. Where was the last place you went shopping? *
Safeway

* 8. How do you feel about your hair? *
I hate my hair. Cut it off now!

* 9. Where do you work? *
I would tell you if I had a job.

* 10. Last thing you ate/drank? *
Banana Bread/Water

* 11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? *
Anywhere but here

* 12. Do you have any pet peeves? *
Not sure, I'm pretty mellow

* 13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? *
I don't buy jewelry (I'm thinking about buying some rings though, nothing expensive, under $100 for sure)

* 14. AIM or Yahoo? *
I don't like either of them.

* 15. Do you like math? *
What's with all the hatred about math ??! I love it ! My best subject along with physics.

* 16. How many hours on average do you work a week: *
Same as #9

* 18. Favorite baseball team? *
sf giants

* 19. Favorte NBA team? *
I don't watch sports besides baseball

* 20. Do you watch the Olympics? *
Sometimes

* 21. Last restaurant you went to? *
Maya Palenque

* 22. Who was the last person to call you? *
Volunteer worker person

* 23. What's your sign? *
Scorpio

* 24. Do you have a favorite number? *
Two favorite numbers.. 101 and 422. I don't know why.

* 25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? *
About 6 months ago did some volunteer work

* 26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? *
Food

* 27. Where does your family live? *
I live with my family

* 28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? *
older sister

* 29. Ever been called a *****? *
I don't know what that word is, but all the 5 letter insults I can think of, yea I've been called it.

* 30. Got any guilty pleasures? *
I eat too much ice cream

* 31. Do you drink beer? *
gross

* 32. Whats your favorite color? *
green

* 33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? *
never

* 34. Ever bought anything online? *
Clothes and stuff? No. College stuff like parking? Yes.

* 35. Myspace or Facebook? *
Facebook

* 36. Do you have T-Mobile? *
Negative

* 38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? *
Ehh.. I wish I could be different. But there is no one I would specifically want to be. So I will say no.

* 41. Last time you saw your parents? *
An hour ago or so. I live with them.

* 42. Do you have any talents? *
Not really.

* 43. Ever been in a wedding? *
no

* 44. Do you have any children? *
one day hopefully

* 45. Last movie you watched? *
i can't remember

* 46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? *
no one

* 47. Did you take a nap today? *
i hate naps. I feel so disoriented when I wake up.

* 49. Ever been on a cruise? *
one day hopefully

* 50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? *
nope

* 52. Do you have any wealthy friends? *
yea a bunch. One of their parents is a surgeon and he gets a freaking **** ton of money per birthday. His age plus two zeros appended to the end (ie: turns 16, gets $1600)

* 53. Ever met anyone famous before? *
Robin Williams used to bicycle through my old town once in a while. Never met him though.

* 54. Favorite actor? *
I dont know.

* 55. Favorite actress? *
Dunno

* 56. Are you multi-tasking right now? *
nope im powering through this

* 57. Could you handle being in the military? *
Probably not

* 58. Are you hungry or thirsty? *
not really

* 59. Favorite fast food restaurant? *
eww fast food

* 61. What is your average cell phone bill? *
I dont have a phone

* 62. Do you own a camera phone? *
no

* 63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? *
I would pass it with flying colors

* 64. Do you believe in Karma? *
Not really. It just has to do with your attitude. If you expect something bad to happen to you in return, then it will.

* 65. Can you speak any other languages? *
Not really. I can only form very basic sentences in spanish since I haven't taken it in 5 years. Other than that, I only know very few words Tagalog since I'm filipino american.

* 66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? *
I couldnt handle going to the gym

* 67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? *
one

*68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? *
no

* 69. Favorite alcoholic drink? *
I hate alcohol.

* 70. What is your college mascot? *
I dont watch college sports

* 71. Ever been to Las Vegas? *
I hope to go one day
*
76. Have you ever been gambling? *
no

* 77. How old are your parents? *
My dad is 62 and my mom is 52.

* 78. When is the last time you updated your blog? *
blogs r dum

* 79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? *
yeah

* 80. Favorite place to be? *
somewhere secluded at night time

* 81. Have you been to New York City? *
hope to go one day

* 82 Favorite sit down restaurant? *
not sure

* 83. Ever been to Disney Land? *
no

* 84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? *
sponge bob square pants !!!!!!! all the way lol

* 85. Last thing you cooked? *
ramen noodles

* 86. How is the weather today? *
kind of cloudy and windy and a bit chilly

* 87. Do you email? *
no

* 88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? *
cant remember

* 89. Last missed call? *
volunteer worker

* 91. Last voicemail you received? *
dont remember

* 92. Do you drunk dial/text? *
i hate alcohol, so i dont get drunk

* 93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? *
Well there was this one time my friend was bending over and .. no i'm just kidding.

* 94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? *
San francisco has pretty cool night life

* 97. Are you bored right now? *
24/7

* 98. Last concert you went to? *
never been to one sadly

* 99. What do you think about before you go to bed? *
how ****ty my life is

* 100. What are your plans for tomorrow? *
nothing


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
No.

2. Do you watch college football? 
No.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
:stu

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My sister.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Family,Friends, and my dog.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
TV in another room.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Publix

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It is good, but I will be even happier when it is longer.

9. Where do you work? 
Self-employed

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Ice cream/ water

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
People who act like they're my friend but are really just using to get something. People who talk when they are eating food. uke

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Just 2 10k gold rings.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Both.

15. Do you like math? 
Yes.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
N/A

18. Favorite baseball team? 
I hate baseball.

19. Favorite NBA team? 
Orlando Magic. 

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Sometimes.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Bonefish.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My brother.

23. What's your sign? 
Leo.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
7

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I gave a homeless $10 about a month ago, if that counts.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Gas, lol. $4.00 a gallon :|


28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 brother and 1 sister.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Not sure what word that is supposed to be. :b

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Cars. 

31. Do you drink beer? 
No.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Orange

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yes, I had a huge collection! :b

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No. 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Akira.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No, not really. 

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No, but I want to go on one.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
I don't have any friends. :blank

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No.

54. Favorite actor? 
Adam Sandler.

55. Favorite actress? 
Evangeline Lilly

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Neither.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
I don't like fast food.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$45/month

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
A couple words of Spanish, lol

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Last night.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
3.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No.

77. How old are your parents? 
Dad, 59

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
I don't have a blog.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes, I think. :um

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Local Sushi restaurant.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Brian from Family Guy.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
LOL, I don't cook. :b

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot, really hot!

87. Do you email? 
No.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Hot Rod magazine.

89. Last missed call? 
My sister.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Same.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Dropped it off a roof. 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Not sure haven't been to all of them. I like Daytona and Tampa a lot.

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Never been to one.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
I never have plans .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I'm scurrred

2. Do you watch college football? 
Do not have it here.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Jesus

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Tom Nicalosi

5. Do you love anyone? 
Fam, my girl, few of my friends

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Riverside!

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Coles Supermarket

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I just got it cut but bit iffy on it.

9. Where do you work? 
Automotive Engineering company

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Toast with PB.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes Indeed.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
People finishing sentences with "but".

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
I'm a pimp, durrr

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
Not really tbh.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
38

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Boring

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Even more boring

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Yes

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
"cushion" when in Melbourne for work.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Colleague

23. What's your sign? 
Cancer

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
9!

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Earlier in the year when we had the terrible flooding.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Usually car/bike but I save mostly.

27. Where does your family live? 
Brisbane, Sydney, Pretoria (Seth Efrike)

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 Sis

29. Ever been called a *****? 
I hate being called 5 stars!!!! 

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Nutella out of the tub =D

31. Do you drink beer? 
Yes, only alc I drink usually.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Lime Green.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
I have them all!

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Ye.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
FB 

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No, I love my life and who I am, even with my issues.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
1 second ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
. Photography, driving skills I guess.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Lost Highway

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
I am.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
I hate napping.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
ZOMG *mind blown*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not really.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Worked with an F1 driver for 3 months, famous in those circles!!

54. Favorite actor? 
Prob Liam Neeson

55. Favorite actress? 
Charlize Theron

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
I am a male...

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Probably.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Neither

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
mmmm Hotcakes (LOL), nah probably Nandos.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$45 I think.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope!

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Nope, I believe if you do bad things or are a bad person, it's the paths that type of personality will take you down which will cause you problems in the future.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
No 

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
About 2 months ago before my accident.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
4 or 5.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Yes, smugmug.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Prob Tooheys extra dry platinum.

70. What is your college mascot? 
A turd probably.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yeah

77. How old are your parents? 
Both late 40's.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have one.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Nope. 

80. Favorite place to be? 
An empty beach as the sun is beginning to set. (me likes this suggestion).

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Not sure.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Butters!

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Pasta dish.

86. How is the weather today? 
Cold and Wet, booo.

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Not sure, but awaiting a special one 

89. Last missed call? 
No idea.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Work one.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Prob tonight xD

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
err

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Brisbane!

97. Are you bored right now? 
Nope!

98. Last concert you went to? 
Porcupine Tree!!

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Random Stuff

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Chillin and chattin!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Sure, why not?

2. Do you watch college football? 
No.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not sure.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My friend Kelsey.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Of course, family, friends, ect.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
When the Sun Hits - Slowdive

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Shopper's Drug Mart

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I dislike it when I wear it naturally, some days I can make it work.

9. Where do you work? 
I don't.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Chai tea.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Oh good lord, _anywhere_ else.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Yes, but I'm drawing a blank at the moment..

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
A couple of old things my Nana gave me.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
Ha, seriously? Um, no thanks.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
N/A

18. Favorite baseball team? 
No idea, maybe the Blue Jays just to be patriotic, but I don't watch baseball.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
None.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Sometimes I'll watch an event or two.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Montana's, though the contrived "rustic" theme was a bit much for me.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My mother.

23. What's your sign? 
Taurus.. or Gemini? I'm not sure if that whole thrown-off zodiac signs thing is legitimate.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
I guess it varies, but I like 12 and 23.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I donated some old clothes a couple weeks ago that I was going to throw out, I'm so charitable!

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
I have a very small source of income, so what I do get usually goes towards clothing or beauty products.

27. Where does your family live? 
Canada and the USA.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
2 younger brothers.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Oh sure, and the kicker; this girl didn't even know me!

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Hm, probably watching bad tv.

31. Do you drink beer? 
No I don't.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Grey, white, black and pink.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nope.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither, thanks.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
What?

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Oh yeah, of course.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Just saw my dad about half an hour ago while eating dinner, last saw my mom when she dropped me off here, five days ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
Not specifically, no.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Never even been _to_ a wedding.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
_Breakfast at Tiffany's_, I've watched that movie way too many times..

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Friends at home, my mom.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No, in general I find it difficult to nap.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
I guess I didn't. x) 39 is missing too.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not really.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Avril Lavigne before she was famous, if that counts. She was my neighbour.

54. Favorite actor? 
River Phoenix! <3

55. Favorite actress? 
Audrey Hepburn, predictable? Yes.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No, unless typing and listening to music at the same time counts.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Nah.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Really not a fan of fast food.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$20 a month.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Sort of. I mean it seems like a nice idea but I've never experienced it first hand.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Enough French to pass a grade eleven French class.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Worked out about an hour ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Maybe 10-15, but most are cheap flip flops.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
I don't drink.

70. What is your college mascot? 
I won't know for a few years. x)

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Nope.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Nope.

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom: 43, Dad: 49

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
A long time ago. May revisit that actually..

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
I was born without wisdom teeth I guess, my dentist says it's rare, but he took x-rays and they're just not physically there.

80. Favorite place to be? 
In my room at my mom's house, curled up with some tea, or at my best friend's house.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Uh, East Side Mario's I suppose?

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes, three years ago.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Meh, not really.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
My cousin and I made pancakes two mornings ago.

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot, sunny, windy.

87. Do you email? 
Only a few people.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Probably a letter from my friend at camp last summer.

89. Last missed call? 
No idea.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
An automated message telling me I had won a cruise, and if I'd take a simple survey, I'd be off to the Bahamas. I wish..

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No, considering I don't drink.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
I don't know, dropped it?

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Not in a state, but in the province, gotta go with Toronto. 

97. Are you bored right now? 
VERY.

98. Last concert you went to? 
I went to see the cast of Glee live, I guess that was a concert.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Anything that's consuming my mind, or what I'm going to do the next day.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
None so far, but I assume I'll have a similar day to today. Sitting around, reading and watching movies, just trying to get through the next nine days.. *sigh*


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*it's possible*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*no*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*An assasin*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*no recollection*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*family*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Lauryn Hill*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*StaterBros *

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*it's getting long*

9. Where do you work? 
*I plead the 5th*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*cracker, water*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*No*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*no pet named peeve*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*a chain*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Yahoo*

15. Do you like math? 
*If I understand it*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*plead the 5th*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*not a big follower but Angels*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*Nets, Magic, Clippers*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*some*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*IdR*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Uncle*

23. What's your sign? 
*Leo*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*7/11*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*2008*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*drinks*

27. Where does your family live? 
*California*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*3 olders*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*yeh*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*idk*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*not really*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Blue, Green*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*no*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*no*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Both*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*Yes*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*10 minutes ago*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*not really*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*no*

44. Do you have any children? 
*no*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Hall Pass*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*My uncle*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*no*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*no*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*no*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*No*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*No*

54. Favorite actor? 
*names escape me*

55. Favorite actress? 
*^*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*no*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*I wouldn't know *

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*thirsty*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*none*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*$0.00*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yes*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*no*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*yes*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*no*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*bout 6 months*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*6*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*no*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*n/a*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*n/a*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*yes*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*no*

77. How old are your parents? 
*can't tell*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*19 years ago when I was born*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Idk*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*By a fireplace when its raining*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*no *

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*IHOP*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*yes*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Cant call 1 a favorite*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*hot dog*

86. How is the weather today? 
*lava in the air*

87. Do you email? 
*Yes*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*nothing spetacular*

89. Last missed call? 
*n/a*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*n/a*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*idk *

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*I bought one*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*I wont answer that*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*yes*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*never been to one*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*waking up early*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow?
*to feel good inside*


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

*1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Sure, why not.

2. Do you watch college football? 
Sometimes.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Someone on this site.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Thea.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes, dearly.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The TV.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Belk.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's alright.

9. Where do you work? 
Hospital.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Veggie pizza. Lemonade.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
A few. People who are never on time. Conceited people. etc.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
I guess.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Do I have to?

15. Do you like math? 
Nope.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
20.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None really.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
None really.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Sometimes.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Longhorn I think?

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Dad.

23. What's your sign? 
Virgo.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
4 and 8.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Yesterday in the ER.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Books.

27. Where does your family live? 
All over.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
Only child.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
??.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Yeah.

31. Do you drink beer? 
I don't drink.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Midnight Blue.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Today.

42. Do you have any talents? 
Raw talent.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Horrible Bosses.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No, and I don't really care.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
I'm the wealthy friend.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Yep. Two presidents, 1 First Lady, FOB, Public Enemy Co-founder, etc.

54. Favorite actor? 
Eh...

55. Favorite actress? 
Eh...

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. I can't run.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Thirsty.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Sonic.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$100.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
I hope.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Some spanish.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Long time ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
8.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Kinda.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't have one. I don't drink.

70. What is your college mascot? 
Gamecocks.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No.

77. How old are your parents? 
50, and 62.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes.

80. Favorite place to be? 
My room.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Red Bowl Asian Bistro.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No, but I've been to Disney World.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Not really.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Scrambled eggs.

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and overcast.

87. Do you email? 
Yes.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Award for Academics.

89. Last missed call? 
David.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Idr.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No, because I don't drink.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Eh...

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Depends really. I don't think I've been there yet.

97. Are you bored right now? 
Obviously.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Lil Wayne, I think?

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Life.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Harry Potter.*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Bring it on, biotch.

2. Do you watch college football? 
No.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Your mom.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My bff.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Foo Fighters.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
HMV.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's sexay.

9. Where do you work? 
Stay at home son.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Pepsi.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Kinda.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Not really.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
Yes.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
All day, erryday.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Don't watch.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Don't care.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Yes.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Jack Astor's

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My sister.

23. What's your sign? 
Taurus.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
No.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Never.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
CDs and books.

27. Where does your family live? 
Nova Scotia.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
3 sisters.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Always.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
None :um

31. Do you drink beer? 
Sometimes.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Green and/or blue.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No, but I had a few.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Bookface

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mom - last week, Dad - last month.

42. Do you have any talents? 
I am a master of puppets.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
27.5

45. Last movie you watched? 
Foo Fighters documentary

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Somewhat.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
OMG NO D:

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
lol friends.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No.

54. Favorite actor? 
Al Pacino

55. Favorite actress? 
Ellen Page

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Thirsty.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Wendy's.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
52 dollas a month.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Kinda sorta.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
A lil bit o' the Deutsch.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Two days ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
2.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Photobukkit.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Boilermakers.

70. What is your college mascot? 
Don't go to college.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No.

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom - 48, dad - 52.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have one.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No. 

80. Favorite place to be? 
My bedroom.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Don't know.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
No.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Does toast count?

86. How is the weather today? 
Mild.

87. Do you email? 
Yes.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
A book.

89. Last missed call? 
My sister.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Same as question above.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Yes.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Nothing. 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Halifax. (only city).

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes.

98. Last concert you went to? 
The Stanfields.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Sleep.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Hanging out with another SASer.


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Bring it

2. Do you watch college football? 
No

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Someone as bored as I am.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My best friend.

5. Do you love anyone? 
I think it's more like a crush.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Born on a horse by Biffy Clyro. 

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Stater Bros

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I don't know. Always have it in a bun. Not sure what to do with it.

9. Where do you work? 
Don't

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Starbucks drink with a little coffee liqueur.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes. Maybe at the drive in or fishing at the Ocean Beach pier. 

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
When guys wear sagging pants. I feel like yelling 'I don't want to see your nasty chonies!'

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
My plugs were $17.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math? 
Only when I understand it.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
Don't work

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Don't like

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Don't like

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
No

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Does Jack in the Box count?

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My brother

23. What's your sign? 
Leo

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
13

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
A year and a half ago.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Music, movies

27. Where does your family live? 
California

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
3 brothers, 1 sister

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Probably

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
I love watching ICarly

31. Do you drink beer? 
Sometimes

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Between black and blue.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Dvds

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yes

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
My mom is a few feet away from me. My dad passed away 12 years ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
Making Halloween props

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No. I don't do dresses.

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
Martian Child

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No. Guess I'm having too much fun :yes

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
No

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No

54. Favorite actor? 
I don't know, maybe Tom Hanks.

55. Favorite actress? 
Sandra Bullock 

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No way

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
None of the above.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Carls Jr

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$45

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
No

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
I'd like to

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Espanol 

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
A few days ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
3

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Not really.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Pretty much anything fruity.

70. What is your college mascot? 
Never went.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Twice

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
A few times.

77. How old are your parents? 
61 but is 15 at heart 

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
It's been a while.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No

80. Favorite place to be? 
Disneyland

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Black Angus

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
YES!!!! Love it!

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Pretty much any Disney character. Mostly the villains. 

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Top Ramen

86. How is the weather today? 
Warm and sunny, yuck. It did get cloudy and cool later. Nice. 

87. Do you email? 
Sure

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Can't remember

89. Last missed call? 
Don't remember

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Probably brother

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No. Never been drunk.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Nothing

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
San Diego of course 

97. Are you bored right now? 
No. I'm having fun with this.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Biffy Clyro

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Life

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
No plans


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

*
1. Are you ready for 100 questions? * Go for it.*

2. Do you watch college football? * Nope.*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? * I'll soon find out....*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? * Neil
*
5. Do you love anyone? * *
Friends, Family, BF, Pets
*My parents, sisters, nephews, puppy

* 6. What are you listening to at the moment?* Thriving Ivory-Hey Lady*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? * Boots
*
8. How do you feel about your hair? * I wish it was a different colour and curly
*
9. Where do you work? * Unemployed*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? * Water.*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? * Not really.*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? * People that agree with everything you say just for an easier life or in an attempt to try and impress you*...*and knuckle crunch*ing! Eeek!

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? * Not particularly.
*
14. AIM or Yahoo? * Neither.*

15. Do you like math? * Worst subject :/*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: * None- do you hate me?! 
*
18. Favorite baseball team? * I don't know*

19. Favorte NBA team? * I don't know
*
20. Do you watch the Olympics? * Nope*

21. Last restaurant you went to? * Nandos.*

22. Who was the last person to call you? * My friend Priti. I didn't answer her :/.*

23. What's your sign? * Aries*

24. Do you have a favorite number? * ironically it's 24*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? * Three months ago...it was the latter

*26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Clothes
*
27. Where does your family live? * London and Scotland
*
28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? * 4 older sisters
*
29. Ever been called a *****? * Not that i'm aware of or to my face anyway!*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? *Chocolate, early hour snacking
*
31. Do you drink beer? * No it taste disgusting!*

32. Whats your favorite color? * Blue or purple.*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? * nope

* 34. Ever bought anything online? * Yes*

35. Myspace or Facebook? * FB *

36. Do you have T-Mobile? * No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? * Often*

41. Last time you saw your parents? * Few hours ago*
42. Do you have any talents? 
*Nope sadly
*
43. Ever been in a wedding? * Yes
*
44. Do you have any children? * Nope*

45. Last movie you watched? * Patch Adams*
46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? * My two previous dogs (they've passed)
*
47. Did you take a nap today? * No*

49. Ever been on a cruise? * No*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? * No but im not observant so hardly shocking!

* 52. Do you have any wealthy friends? * Not presently
*
53. Ever met anyone famous before? * Yes.
*
54. Favorite actor? * Umm Adam Sandler
*
55. Favorite actress? * Julia Roberts
*
56. Are you multi-tasking right now? * Yup*

57. Could you handle being in the military? * No*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? * Hungry*- *craving chocolate
*
59. Favorite fast food restaurant? * Mcdonalds
*
61. What is your average cell phone bill? * £30 a month
*
62. Do you own a camera phone? * Yes*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? * No*

64. Do you believe in Karma? * Yes
*
65. Can you speak any other languages? * A few lines of French and Spanish*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? * A year ago!*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? * No idea- not loads*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? * No*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? * Malibu and coke*

70. What is your college mascot? * Don't even know what that is!*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? * No*
76. Have you ever been gambling? * No*

77. How old are your parents? * 60's
*
78. When is the last time you updated your blog? * Don't have a blog *

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? * No. *

80. Favorite place to be? * Abroad by the beach on a pleasant day or with my dog sat watching 'FRIENDS'*

81. Have you been to New York City? * No really want to go!*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? * Don't know.*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? * No*- *sad times! 
*
84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? Pingu**

85. Last thing you cooked? * Pasta*

86. How is the weather today? * Dull
*
87. Do you email? * Yes*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? * Hospital appointment*

89. Last missed call? * Priti
*
91. Last voicemail you received? * Priti moaning at me for never answering her calls!*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? * Rarely*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? * Drop it in water!
*
94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? * Central London*

97. Are you bored right now? * Somewhat*

98. Last concert you went to? * Never been*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? * Regrets, changing*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? * Seeing my friend


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Sure. Got nothing else to do.

2. Do you watch college football? 
No. American football is too slow. If they cut down on the million "time-outs" and advertisements, I'd probably watch it. I like sports. But american football is just too slow and boring.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Someone who loves talking about themselves.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My stock broker.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Romantically, not yet, too early for that stage.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Sounds of the city during the day.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Colaba Causeway

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's suits me I guess.

9. Where do you work? 
At a little software company

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
An apple and some milk.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yeah. In a sweet apartment in a highrise overlooking the ocean in a large city of a developed country.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Insincerity.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
I don't wear any jewellery.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo.

15. Do you like math? 
Yes. I'm not great at it, but I like it.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
48-50.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Don't watch baseball.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Don't watch basketball.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Yeah. Boycotted the Chinese one though.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Garnish.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My dad.

23. What's your sign? 
Pisces.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
Not really. I like the no. 13 somewhat.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Can't remember.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Food.

27. Where does your family live? 
Bombay

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
I have a younger brother

29. Ever been called a *****? 
No.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Don't think so.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Sometimes. I prefer liquor. Don't really like the taste of beer.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Black, Red, White.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Wtf are they?

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Plane tickets, not much else.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Google+

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yes.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Today.

42. Do you have any talents? 
No idea.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Been to one. Never been in one.

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Rio. It was boring.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Not at the moment.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No. I'd love to though. Need to arrange it one of these days.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
No.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Nope.

54. Favorite actor? 
Don't have one.

55. Favorite actress? 
Don't have one.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Yeah.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
I think so. The military probably couldn't handle my insubordination or attitude though.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
No.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
There's one near my house. Not part of a chain.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
40 USD or thereabouts.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
4 others apart from English

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Today

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
1

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Picasa

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Whisky.

70. What is your college mascot? 
I don't think it had one.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No.

77. How old are your parents? 
Mum's 51, Dad's 58.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
I don't blog

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
3 of them

80. Favorite place to be? 
A nice, clean metropolis in a foreign country. I loved being in Rome and in Singapore.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Halia Restaurant in Singapore.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Donald Duck.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Made tea, if that counts.

86. How is the weather today? 
Ghastly. Hot and humid.

87. Do you email? 
Yes.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
From a co-worker.

89. Last missed call? 
My mum's.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Don't have voice mail.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
I love my cellphone. I don't do stupid things with it.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Bombay

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Some house DJ in a club.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Girlfriend.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Will go watch a film probably.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I'm ready for a couple of questions, but I'm sure I'll be bored before I reach the end.

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nup. I would if I had a crush on someone playing though.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Some random person from SAS that I don't know.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Last text: from Vodafone  So that would be some random employee who did it from the database or whatever.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Family, pets, boyfriend

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The whine of the computer fan, and my parents saying something in another room.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
I shadowed my mum through Kmart, I think.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Frizzy ick to be kept out of the way.

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Coconut macaroon

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yep, Pittsburgh

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Buzzwords, people pausing mid-sentence to say "right"

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
I doubt it. I don't buy jewellery or wear it, so whatever pieces I have were gifts that I know nothing about. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
AIM but only to my boyfriend

15. Do you like math? 
Not if it's too hard for me

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
I don't

18. Favorite baseball team? 
I'd be bored in an instant, person who can't count to 17.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
That's not how "favourite" is spelt in anyone's language. That said, I don't watch it.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
If I must.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
McDonalds, when I had my one day of work. I quickly went in for lunch, sat there alone and realised I'd picked a dumb seat where everyone kept walking past, and tried to wolf down my burger because I didn't know how much time I had left for lunch.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Vodafone automated thingo 

23. What's your sign? 
Biohazard... Oh, Virgo

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
Yes. Did you want to know what it is, too? Five

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I haven't.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Travelling to and from uni. But that said, it's not MY money.

27. Where does your family live? 
Australia

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
I have a younger brother who's 18

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Sure

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
I try not to feel guilt over them

31. Do you drink beer? 
Yuck, no.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Blue, yellow

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
I'm not entirely sure what they are, so no. I might've got one without realising it though.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Not personally.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook, but it sucks

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
First time I'm hearing of such a thing.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
If someone could be no one, then sure.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Right before they went out tonight.

42. Do you have any talents? 
I wish.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Nope, but I've been to watch one.

44. Do you have any children? 
Thankfully, no

45. Last movie you watched? 
Music and Lyrics cause it was on TV

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yeah

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nup, naps are for suckers.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Yes, because the wedding was on one.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Did you notice numbers 17 and 39 were missing too?

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not that I'm aware of

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Nope

54. Favorite actor? 
Lawrence Watson

55. Favorite actress? 
Don't care

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Definitely not

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
More thirsty than hungry

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Don't have one

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
Get mum to buy a recharge thing whenever I'm out

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yep

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Heh, no

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Not really

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Nope

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Never, basically

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
A few. 3 pairs of regular shoes (1 needs to be thrown out but they're the only closed-in ones that can be worn in the rain), 1 pair of boots, 1 weird pair, then there's like soccer ones that I don't wear and stuff.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Whichever comes up first when I do a search for one

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
None

70. What is your college mascot? 
Never had one

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
I don't like those kinds of games

77. How old are your parents? 
56 and 59

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
My blogs last about 1 entry if I ever make them

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yeah, they're all at least half out

80. Favorite place to be? 
Dunno yet

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Nup

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Don't have one

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Tintin? Goku?

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Caramel rolls, which were only ok

86. How is the weather today? 
Too cold for my liking

87. Do you email? 
Only if it's necessary

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Financial statement

89. Last missed call? 
I dunno, I miss them all

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Haven't checked voicemail for years. Suckers.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No, since I've never been drunk

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
"Hid" it from myself in my room so that if someone called, I couldn't possibly know and would therefore have an excuse for why I didn't pick up. Clearly, the same excuse could be used while the phone was just sitting on the desk and it wouldn't make a bit of difference.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Sydney

97. Are you bored right now? 
More cold than bored. Are you aware you skipped two question numbers?

98. Last concert you went to? 
Weird Al

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Whatever's been on my mind

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Where the hell did #'s 39 and 40 go, wtf!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*Yep.*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*Such a thing doesn't exist in my country. *

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*Someone else who's hopelessly bored/procrastinating :b*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*Probably my dad. *

5. Do you love anyone? 
*My parents, my brother, my cats. *

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*HIM. The Love Metal album. *

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Shopping for clothes? I don't remember. *

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*It's alright. I'm growing it out again. *

9. Where do you work? 
*Nowhere, at the moment. *

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Earl Grey tea with soymilk and sugar. *

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Yes. *

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*People who think they know me when they don't know ****. *

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*I might. *

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Neither. *

15. Do you like math? 
*No. I'm so bad at it, it's not even funny. *

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*I don't work. *

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*Don't have one. *

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*Don't care. *

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*I'd rather die. *

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Italian place... *

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Mmh... My mother. *

23. What's your sign? 
*Leo. I was born on August 23. though, so I'm kind of in between Leo and Virgo. *

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*3 is pretty rad. *

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Never, I'm afraid. *

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Books, art supplies and cigarettes. *

27. Where does your family live? 
*All over Germany. *

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*1 older brother. *

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Maybe. I don't even remember, to be honest. *

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*I like to watch Skins. And smoking, though I don't feel guilty about that. *

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Very rarely. *

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*I like blue. And black (not a color I know). *

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*No. *

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*I buy everything online. *

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Neither. *

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No. *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*Only for a day. I am who I am for a reason. *

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*Mom - 14 hours ago, Dad - two weeks ago *

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Not really. I can touch my nose with my tongue though. *

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*I was a flower girl when I was little. *

44. Do you have any children? 
*Nooo. *

45. Last movie you watched? 
*My Beautiful Laundrette. *

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*No. *

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*No. *

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No. *

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*No. *

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*I don't have friendsssss. *

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*I don't think so. *

54. Favorite actor? 
*I really like Steve Buscemi. *

55. Favorite actress? 
*Mmh... Chloe Sevigny. *

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*No. *

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*Probably not. *

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*No. *

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Don't have one. *

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*I don't even know. *

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*No. *

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No. *

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*I'd like to believe in many things, Karma is one of them. But my mind doesn't work that way. *

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*My native language is german. I speak english, a little french and a tiny bit of russian. *

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*Last year. *

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*4*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*photobucket. *

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Don't have one. *

70. What is your college mascot? 
*Doesn't apply. *

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*Nope. *

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*No. *

77. How old are your parents? 
*Mom - 52, Dad - 51*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*I "update" my tumblr all the time. I don't have a real blog. Except on here. *

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Yes. *

80. Favorite place to be? 
*Everywhere's the same. *

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*No.*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*Don't know. *

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*No. *

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Kif from Futurama, Sideshow Bob from the Simpsons and Roger from American Dad *

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*I made toast. *

86. How is the weather today? 
*Sunny and too cold for july. *

87. Do you email? 
*Yes. *

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*I don't remember. *

89. Last missed call? 
*Don't know. *

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*Noone ever calls me, okay. *

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*No. *

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Throw it. *

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Heh. *

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Not anymore. *

98. Last concert you went to? 
*I went to see Cypress Hill... But that was years ago. *

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Fantasies where I safe people from bad guys. *

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Don't have any. *


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*1. Are you ready for 100 questions? *no but I'm gunna do it anyway (half-assed).
* 
2. Do you watch college football? * n/a*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? * YOU.. no not you ..YYOOUUUU!!1*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? *your mum, I mean my mum >_<
*
5. Do you love anyone? * my mumma and my dadda

* 6. What are you listening to at the moment?* I was just listening to "Kathleen Madigan - kathleen madigan (1996) - _comedian_" but it just finished as I was typing out question five! 0__0*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? * woolworths (primarily a food shop but I bought body wash, the only place that sells the brand I like but I hate that shop otherwise >_<).
*
8. How do you feel about your hair? * it's **** but I don't care, going to let it grow out again and then... hate it some more.. I guess.
*
9. Where do you work? * I haven't for three years :/*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? * dinner, which was a quick chicken burger with cheese and spinach blah!Why did you have to expose my shocking eating habits whhyyy!!11 lols!*

11. Do you wish you were some place else right now? *in bed no doubt.*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? *yes*

13. Do you have any expensive jewellery? * No if I did I'd be pissed when I lost it.. and I would because I do.. I can't help it.. it's small and I'm a shocker etc *shrugs*.
*
14. AIM or Yahoo? * huh?*

15. Do you like math? * no... but probably only because I suck hard at it
*
16. How many hours on average do you work a week: * work?
*
18. Favorite baseball team? *n/a*

19. Favorte NBA team? *n/a
*
20. Do you watch the Olympics? *n/a*

21. Last restaurant you went to? *food court with my parents, I had an assorted plate of chinese ..it was delish!*

22. Who was the last person to call you? * My mum... she's the only person that calls me...sadly :/
*
23. What's your sign? *pisces*

24. Do you have a favorite number? *18*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? *A donation two days ago (cancer foundation).. and I was rewarded with some cool wrist band that was so fascinating I forgot to pick up my bag of shopping! The lady shouted at me across the mall >_<

*26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? *food, I'm so poor that it's basically essentials only right now 
*
27. Where does your family live? *relatives are in the UK and my immediate family are an hour south.
*
28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? *two older brothers
*
29. Ever been called a *****? *a five star rating?.. oo-la-la! can I pretend to say yes? *

30. Got any guilty pleasures? *the debut album by The New Kids On The Block
*
31. Do you drink beer? * rarely.. when it's handed to me during summer only.*

32. Whats your favorite color? *purple*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? * no

* 34. Ever bought anything online? *indeed*

35. Myspace or Facebook? *blah x2*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? *huh?*

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? * yes*

41. Last time you saw your parents? * earlier this week*

42. Do you have any talents? *I can juggle! ...and play musical instruments.. wait when does something go from being normal to a talent?
*
43. Ever been in a wedding? * unfortunately
*
44. Do you have any children? * very much no*

45. Last movie you watched? * Home Room, my fav film that I watch regularly.*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? * 
*
47. Did you take a nap today? * I wish*

49. Ever been on a cruise? * No*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? * Nope

* 52. Do you have any wealthy friends? *I kinda do, the only person I know in person ...still but I rarely respond to his emails or txts to hang out. I just don't know what to do.. I've known him for ten years, have a stupid crush on him and he's dating someone who no doubt knows. It's messed up. I want to spend time with him but I don't want to drool on him and then for him to be all like "..the ****?". I need to deal with myself first and hopefully he'll still remember me by then.
*
53. Ever met anyone famous before? * the guitarist from Pearl Jam, even though I don't like them and I was just tagging along with a friend.
*
54. Favorite actor? * Samuel L Jackson
*
55. Favorite actress? * Ellen Page
*
56. Are you multi-tasking right now? * lols no...wait does picking your nose count? >_<*

57. Could you handle being in the military? *hell no*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? * thirsty.. like a lot.
*
59. Favorite fast food restaurant? * pizza
*
61. What is your average cell phone bill? *it's a set amount something like $15au
*
62. Do you own a camera phone? * Yes*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? * yeah... failed once >_< hey I was young and I wasn't drunk!!!! it was just still in my system. How was I to know?*

64. Do you believe in Karma? * very much no.
*
65. Can you speak any other languages? *nope*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? * march this year, stopping was not by choice.*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? * three that I wear regularly and about five that never leave my cupboard.*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? * imagebot.imgur*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? * fruit tingle (red grenadine, vodka/lemonade, blue curaçao) also known as a purple monster in bars when they fail at layering >_< no doubt has a million other names as well.
*
70. What is your college mascot? * huh?*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? * No*

76. Have you ever been gambling? * No*

77. How old are your parents? * old enough
*
78. When is the last time you updated your blog? *n/a*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? *yes*

80. Favorite place to be? *alone in bed*

81. Have you been to New York City? * No*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? *anywhere that is a buffet! lols*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? *yeah Anaheim or is that consider disney world? is there a difference?
*
84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? *changes all the time currently probably Flapjack, but Zim is always a great classic!*

85. Last thing you cooked? * cooked? lols I made some veggies with chicken the other night with a coconut based pseudo green-curry sauce.*

86. How is the weather today? *cold
*
87. Do you email? * Yes*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? * youtube sub*

89. Last missed call? *probably my mum (I told ya she's the only one who calls me!!)
*
91. Last voicemail you received? * don't have one, I did and I got it up to almost 200 messages before my parents figured out how to cancel it.*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? * i have but generally no.*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? * crawled in a shower with my clothes on when drunk with my phone essentially breaking it. It was new as well. Managed to take it back with a BS excuse and got a new replacement. *evil*.
*
94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? * is this a joke? My city is the most isolated in the world and obviously so!!!!!1*

97. Are you bored right now? * comes and goes*

98. Last concert you went to? * holy crap...hhmmm *thinks back* The Pains of Being Pure At Heart?*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? * EVERYTHING *is serious*.*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? *reluctantly wake up.. that's all I got so far. :/


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Yusyus

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nope

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
No idea lol

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*checks phone* Kelly:]

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends, Family and pets

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The tv lol

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Home bargins i think

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Its...hairy?lol

9. Where do you work? 
): no where atm

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
juice and a toastie

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Ish, but im starting to feel the effects of last night lol

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
a list lol

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope, never seen the appeal

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither

15. Do you like math? 
Heeell no xD

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
i dont have a jeeeeerb ;-;

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Nope dont like sports

19. Favorte NBA team? 
^^^^

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
/facepalm

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Whetherspoons but i didnt eat, and Nandos

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
uhm...GP i think?

23. What's your sign? 
Virgo~

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
nah xD

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Last year maybe? lol

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
dvds, itunes and seeing friends

27. Where does your family live? 
in the same house as meee

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 sister

29. Ever been called a *****? 
its starred i dunno what its saying xD.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
maybe..

31. Do you drink beer? 
Oddly, i really can not stand the taste of it lol.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Bluey green?

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nope

34. Ever bought anything online? 
yup

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
bookface

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Used too

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No but i'd like to change things

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mum, yesterday. Dad about 15 mins?

42. Do you have any talents? 
I used to be able to take my lip ring out with my tongue and put it back in the same way lol. Aside from that arty stuff!

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
i'm not sure actually xD

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
a little ):

47. Did you take a nap today? 
i didnt get out of bed straight away if that counts?

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Nope

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Nope but 51 is

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not thought to ask?lol

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
yep

54. Favorite actor? 
hmmm, anthony hopkins.

55. Favorite actress? 
ellen page

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
yus~

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
god no


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Neither

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Dont have any tbh

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
£15? if i go over slightly

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
who doesnt?lol

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nah xD

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Sort of..

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
tiny tiny bits of german

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
LOL, me at the gym:')

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
2-3?

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Nope

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
atm..jagermeister. but i have discovered koppgerberg so i dunno

70. What is your college mascot? 
LOL we didnt have one they'd get eaten xD

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Nope

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
nope

77. How old are your parents? 
My mums 49..i think, and my Dads 51?

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
If i make them i forget and then never update them lol

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
not sure xD

80. Favorite place to be? 
I really really like Scotland, but usually any where with friends or family.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No but i really want too.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Whetherspoons or Yastes i suppose?

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yep

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
dunno really xD

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Cheese and Ham Toastie lol

86. How is the weather today? 
I havent been out yet lol, it was raining before though

87. Do you email? 
yeah occasionally but messengers are easier

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
test results:]

89. Last missed call? 
my friend 

91. Last voicemail you received? 
I dont think i've ever checked it lol

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
i drunk text..lol

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Got really angry cos i couldnt find it, then it went off in my pocket.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
dunno really xD

97. Are you bored right now? 
Not really, but this isnt a 100 question list

98. Last concert you went to? 
oh god..uh i thnk it was MCR. Im pretty sure it was that lol

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
random stuff

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
i'll find out tomorrow?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Since I'm at work and officlally getting paid to do this:

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*ok*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*no*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*Mazikeen*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*umm..."friend"*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*no*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*the buzzing of the electrical system*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*cvs, i believe*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*it's different colors and too long*

9. Where do you work? 
*here*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*gatorade*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*yes*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*yes*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*no*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Yahoo*

15. Do you like math? 
*yes*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*40*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*n/a*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*n/a*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*no*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*chinese*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*my friend*

23. What's your sign? 
*the bird*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*no*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*a couple months ago*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*books*

27. Where does your family live? 
*MA*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*older bro*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*yes*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*no....*

Okay, this is lame. I quit.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Yes

2. Do you watch college football? 
No, I don't like watching football.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
I have no clue.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Dalvin

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes, I do.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Television and the A/C.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Kroger

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I don't like it too much...

9. Where do you work? 
I don't work.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Two chicken drumsticks and Gatorade.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I'm fine right here at home.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
When people are too aggressive when giving their opinion on something.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No jewelry. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo.

15. Do you like math? 
A little bit.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
Don't work.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
The Atlanta Braves.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
I don't watch basketball.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Some of it.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
A Mexican restaurant. Had some enchiladas.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My mom.

23. What's your sign? 
Virgo.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
I like 16.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I can't really remember...

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
A lot of different things really. I try to save my money though.

27. Where does your family live? 
Here in Atlanta, Texas, New York, and El Salvador.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
A 9 year old brother. I have other half brothers and a half-sister, but I've never met them.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yes... but only jokingly. I've been called that online, but not because of anything I said. They just call me that.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Survivor, Hell's Kitchen, Big Brother, COPS, eat lot of bad food...

31. Do you drink beer? 
No, I don't drink.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Blue

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nope.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
All the time!

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
I've never use either.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No, MetroPCS

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Sometimes I think about how it would be like if I were different. I wouldn't mind being a bit more normal. But I don't wish I was someone else.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mom- over two hours ago. Dad- Maybe two years ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
I don't really have any.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
I've been to a wedding.

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Half of Dawn of the Dead remake. I fell asleep... I was tired.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yes.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
I never take naps. -_-

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
I haven't. I wouldn't mind being on one!

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Hah, no I didn't. I noticed that 51 is missing though.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Nope, no wealthy friends.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
I think when I was just a kid, I was taken to a baseball game, and I met one of the players. I can barely remember it though.

54. Favorite actor? 
Maybe Bruce Willis or Samuel L. Jackson.

55. Favorite actress? 
Natalie Portman or Emma Stone.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
A little bit.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Hah, no way!

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Not really.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
I love Subway. Spicy Italian is just SO GOOD. I also like Wendy's. Okay, now I'm hungry.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$40 I think.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No...

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No, I don't. Sometimes things just happen.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
I can speak Spanish and SOME French.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Like 3 weeks ago. I'm really letting myself go. 

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
4

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
I use Tinypic.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
I haven't ever had an alcoholic drink.

70. What is your college mascot? 
Panther.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
I would like to go.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No... I'm probably too cautious to ever gamble.

77. How old are your parents? 
My mom is 49. I'm not sure how old my dad is.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
2 months ago... I think.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes, they're still in there. I'm scared of getting them out... :afr 

80. Favorite place to be? 
In my room.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes, when I was small. I can't remember too much. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I haven't gone to too many. I do love buffets.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes, the one in Orlando. 

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
I love a lot of cartoon characters. Hah, maybe Arthur the aardvark.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
A frozen panini in the microwave.

86. How is the weather today? 
It's cloudy and dark.

87. Do you email? 
No, not really.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
A game I ordered.

89. Last missed call? 
I'm not even sure.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Eh, something. It's bizarre.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Nope.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
I can't think of anything...

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
I'd say Atlanta...

97. Are you bored right now? 
A bit. I just don't have any motivation right now.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Never went to a concert.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
A lot of things.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
I'm not sure... it could be anything.

Phew, that's that.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Yes

2. Do you watch college football? 
No, barely comes on in Canada.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not a clue

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Zach

5. Do you love anyone? 
Family

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Foo Fighters

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Independants Grocer

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Meh, its boring.

9. Where do you work? 
Grocery store

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Rice and protein shake

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
No, I just want to relax at home right now.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Many. When people are very 1 sided about things and refuse to acknowledge they might be wrong.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
uhh I have a decent watch if that counts.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
MSN

15. Do you like math? 
Sometimes

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
10-20

18. Favorite baseball team? 
not a baseball fan

19. Favorte NBA team? 
dont really watch, but Toronto Raptors I suppose.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
lil bit.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Moxies

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Morgan

23. What's your sign? 
Aries

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
Even numbers. 12 especially.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Use to volunteer at a hospital every week, stopped last month.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
I dont spend much. Probably booze and food though.

27. Where does your family live? 
Canada

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
two older older sisters

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yeah, never really seriously though. I dont really get insulted.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Taylor Swift, sappy movies

31. Do you drink beer? 
Not really

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Orange?

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nah

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Rarely. Last time was an Ipod screen protector for 1 cent.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Nope

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Not really. I wish I was myself before/without SA.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
less than a minute ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
A few. Sports, Writing essays and speeches. 

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
So many weddings.

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
harry Potter 4

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Quite a few people

47. Did you take a nap today? 
yesss

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
not yet!

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Uhmm...I guess. They're parents are very strict though and dont share the wealth. So they are pretty much on their own.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
A few people. Most recently the author of '1000 Awesome Things'. Cool guy.

54. Favorite actor? 
Uhh, don't really have one. Will Smith is pretty great.

55. Favorite actress? 
not sure.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
maybe a bit

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Not even a little

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
bit hingry

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Subway Subway Subway Subway. Footlong oven roasted chicken <3

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
20ish?

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Ya

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes. Always exceptions though.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
French un petit peu

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Yesterday

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
ugh 3?

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Havent tried many. usually just stick with coke and rum or shots.

70. What is your college mascot? 
not sure.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
ye

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
only lottery tickets lol, and bets.

77. How old are your parents? 
Old.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
a week ago

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No, I went through chipmunk surgery two years ago.

80. Favorite place to be? 
Uhh wherever there are good people to hang out with.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
A long time ago as a kid.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I'm a fan of Chinese Buffets.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
yeah 

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
So many. T.J Detweiler and Ash Ketchum are up there.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Rice

86. How is the weather today? 
Sunny and nice 

87. Do you email? 
Rarely

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Report card!

89. Last missed call? 
yesterday.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Dont know.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Always, only text though.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Texts.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
N/A

97. Are you bored right now? 
Kind of. A ton of things I should be doing though.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Never been but going in about 3 hours!

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
So many things. Alot of 'what ifs'.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Party, Work, Concerts. going to hectic.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*What do you think?*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*Nope.
*
3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*No idea*.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*A friend.*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Yes, several people and a cat.*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Delfonics.*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Franprix.*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*S'alright.*

9. Where do you work? 
*A diner.*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Biscuits/ Coke*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*A bit.*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*People who don't know the unwritten laws of the Metro.*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*Some heirlooms.*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Come find me on Yahoo chat.*

15. Do you like math? 
*Sheeet no.*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*Around 30 for now.*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*None.*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*Don't know.*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Yes.*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Breakfast in America
* 
22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*My Granny.*

23. What's your sign? 
*Capricorn.*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*4.
* 
25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*A month or so ago?
* 
26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Stuff.*

27. Where does your family live? 
*Ireland, France and the States.*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*One brother.*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Probably.
* 
30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Mhm*.

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Yep.*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Blue!*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Nope.*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yeah.*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Facebook.*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*Yeah sometimes, not really anymore.
* 
41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*Mam,two minutes ago.Dad, around 18 years ago.*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Drawing, writing and I like to make people laugh.*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Never! Such a shame*.

44. Do you have any children? 
*Glad to say no lol*

45. Last movie you watched? 
* JackieBrown
* 
46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*Yes.*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*Nope, but I will in a bit!*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No, a ferry counts right?*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*Touché.
*
52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*Oh yes.*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*Jackie Chan, Lee Evans, Fleur and Luna from Harry Potter.*

54. Favorite actor? 
*No idea, maybe Joseph Gordon Levitt, cos he's hot. Or Alan Rickman. Or Rupert Grint...*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Helena Bonham Carter, Kate Winslet, I don't know.*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*Yeah.*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*Sir, yes, sir.*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Nein.*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*McD's.*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*25ish.*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yep.*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*Never, officer.*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*To a certain degree, yes.
* 
65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*French and a bit of Italian.*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*Last night.*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*Pfft, not moving to go count.*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Not really.*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Something tequila-ey.*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*Not even there yet!
* 
71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*Someday.*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*With my family, with peanuts.
* 
77. How old are your parents? 
*Mam is ***

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*If by blog you mean Tumblr, then today.*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Yeh*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*My bed maybe.
* 
81. Have you been to New York City? 
*Soon.*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*No idea.*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*Yessssssssss.
* 
84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Daria maybe.*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Spaghetti.*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Rainy.*

87. Do you email? 
*Yeah.*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*University Prospectus.*

89. Last missed call? 
*Work.*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*My mam?*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*Once.*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Dropped it on my face while lying down texting.*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Paris.*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Yes.*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Arctic Monkeys.*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*This and that and them.*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Work and sleep*.

*Not fulfilled but this survey at all lol*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*No.*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*Never on purpose.*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*I don't know; I'm not clairvoyant*.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*I don't get texts.*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Of course.*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*My sister cutting an onion.*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*???*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*I wish I could shave it off.*

9. Where do you work? 
*I don't.*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Cereal.*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*I guess.*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*Not really.*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*I don't have any jewelry period.*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*The latter.*

15. Do you like math? 
*Yes.*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*See question 9.*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*Don't have one.*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*Don't have one.*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*No.*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*I haven't been to one in years; I can't remember.*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*My mom.*

23. What's your sign? 
*Taurus.*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*No.*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*12th grade.*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*I don't have any money to spend.*

27. Where does your family live? 
*In their house.*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*I have 3 siblings (unfortunately).*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Yep.*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Not really.*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Nope.*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Turquoise.*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Not really.*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yep.*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Neither.*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*Nope.*

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*Yes.*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*An hour ago.*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*I wish.*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Unfortunately.*

44. Do you have any children? 
*Do cats count?*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Scissors.*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*No.*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*No, I don't take naps.*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*Nope.*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*Yes, and 39.*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*I don't have any friends.*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*Can't say that I have.*

54. Favorite actor? 
*I don't know; Robert De Niro I guess.*

55. Favorite actress? 
*???*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*No.*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*No way.*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Both.*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*???*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*???*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yep.*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*Never.*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*Not really.*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*Not really.*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*Ummm....*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*No idea.*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Maybe...*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*I don't drink.*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*Hornet.*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*Nope.*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*Nope.*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Older than me.*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*I don't have one.*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*No.*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*???*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*Nope.*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*???*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*Negative.*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Not really.*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*I don't cook.*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Sunny, surprisingly.*

87. Do you email? 
*Yeah.*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*College forms.*

89. Last missed call? 
*???.*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*???*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*No, I don't drink (for the third time).*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Bought it.*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*...*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Of course; why else would I be filling out this survey?*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Dennis Yost and the Classics IV. :lol*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Different things.*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Same as today.*


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
sure

2. Do you watch college football? 
not very often.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not sure.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
my friend R from community college

5. Do you love anyone? 
yes, doesn't everyone?

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The Clancy Brothers

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Guitar Center

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's OK but I hate my gray temples

9. Where do you work? 
I make graphics for school tests

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Arby's

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
yes

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
pretty much anything SA-related, as well as conceited people, people who don't understand the meaning of "indoor voice"

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nothing too expensive.. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
I think this survey is a little outdated

15. Do you like math? 
no

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
40

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Yankees

19. Favorite NBA team? 
I hate basketball

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
yes, I like the winter olympics more

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Johnny Rocket's

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
my mother

23. What's your sign? 
Virgo

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
8

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I can't remember. I'm bad.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
rent, car, therapy, food

27. Where does your family live? 
DC area, Buffalo NY, Massachusetts, Maine, Illinois, Michigan, Ohio, California...

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 sister

29. Ever been called a *****? 
of course

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
the 80s show "Facts of Life", gossip about the royal family

31. Do you drink beer? 
yes

32. Whats your favorite color? 
blue, green

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
no, I have a few though

34. Ever bought anything online? 
duh

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
FB 

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
no

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
not often. I guess I'm alright, with all my neuroses and melancholy.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mom - 2 weeks ago, Dad - 2002

42. Do you have any talents? 
Drawing, graphic design. I'm told I am good at music but I disagree because I don't think I'm technically very good. It's just a hobby. I'm also good at remembering a lot of useless information and factoids. (state capitals, world capitals, etc.)

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
What About Bob

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
my dad

47. Did you take a nap today? 
no, and I'm surprised I didn't given that it's Saturday

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
not my thing

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
I noticed that more than #40 was missing

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
haha, I don't think so

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
no

54. Favorite actor? 
none

55. Favorite actress? 
none

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
yes

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
neither

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Arby's, Tim Hortons (does Timmy's count as fast food?)

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
over $100 a month

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
duh

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
no

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
sometimes

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
I can read Spanish, not much else

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
HAHAHAHA

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
10-15

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
yes, Flickr

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Labatt Blue, Alexander Keith's, Mike's Hard Lemonade, Guinness

70. What is your college mascot? 
a bengal

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yes

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom - 71, Dad has passed on

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
n/a

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
no

80. Favorite place to be? 
home

81. Have you been to New York City? 
yes

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
don't really have one, as long as it's tasty

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
various Simpsons characters, Butters from South Park

85. Last thing you cooked? 
HAHAHAHA

86. How is the weather today? 
warm and sunny, the gross humidity is coming back tomorrow

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
see my thread in the Triumphs section

89. Last missed call? 
Mom

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Mom

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
haha, no

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
it's a tie: 1) dropped one in the john 2) held it out on the subway while passing through a few dangerous stations. A kid grabbed it out of my hand and ran out the train doors.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
oof, really not sure. I don't particularly like where I live because it's not home. I tolerate it though, because I need a job.

97. Are you bored right now? 
no

98. Last concert you went to? 
U2

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
how much I love sleeping

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
cleaning, visit birth father in the nursing home.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Hiccups said:


> *
> 94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? * is this a joke? My city is the most isolated in the world and obviously so!!!!!1


Perth?


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
yes

2. Do you watch college football?
not a football fan 

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
no idea

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
mike

5. Do you love anyone? 
family

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
fan

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
grocery store

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
don't like it

9. Where do you work? 
no where at the moment

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
mcdonalds

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
nope

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
fake people/liars

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
no

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
both

15. Do you like math? 
not in the least

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
none

18. Favorite baseball team? 
don't care for

19. Favorte NBA team? 
chicago bulls

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
i do watch some

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
rosati's

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
my aunt

23. What's your sign? 
gemini

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
23

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations?
a few months ago i donated clothes 


26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
?

27. Where does your family live? 
il

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
only child

29. Ever been called a *****? 
doubt it

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
i watch a lot of reality tv

31. Do you drink beer? 
ugh no can't stand the taste

32. Whats your favorite color? 
blue/purple

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
i have a couple. one is a chihuahua lol.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
yep

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
nither

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
no 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
sure do

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
my mom two hours ago. my dad never.

42. Do you have any talents? 
not really

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
not in but to

44. Do you have any children? 
no

45. Last movie you watched? 
bridesmaid

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
yeah :'(

47. Did you take a nap today? 
no

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
no

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
no i didn't lol

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
nope

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
don't think so

54. Favorite actor? 
brad pitt and denzel washington 

55. Favorite actress? 
rachel mcAdams

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
no

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
no way


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
thirsty

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
don't have one

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
around 100.00 it's a family plan

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
no lol

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
yeah

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
no

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
lol

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
about 6

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
no

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
i guess vodka

70. What is your college mascot? 
didn't attend

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
nope

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
yes once

77. How old are your parents? 
mom 52 dad not sure

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
don't have one

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
nope removed 

80. Favorite place to be? 
my bed

81. Have you been to New York City? 
no 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
not sure

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
world

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
never watched

85. Last thing you cooked? 
well i baked a cake

86. How is the weather today? 
hot and hot grr

87. Do you email? 
yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
invite to a baby shower

89. Last missed call? 
mom

91. Last voicemail you received? 
mom

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
no 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
who knows lol 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
i guess chicago

97. Are you bored right now? 
a bit

98. Last concert you went to? 
never been

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
random stuff

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
not sure yet


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Alright

2. Do you watch college football? 
No

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
A fidgety squirrel with a human face, or just a person. Maybe no one.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
A friend

5. Do you love anyone? 
Sure

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Lily Allen - Knock 'em out

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Amazon

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I like when it stays where it should

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Coffee

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
When people ask questions they know the answer to.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither

15. Do you like math? 
Nope

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
Not working

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Know nothing about the baseball

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Know nothing about the NBA

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
No

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
...

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
A friend

23. What's your sign? 
Peace

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
1111

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Hmm

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Food

27. Where does your family live? 
….

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
Siblings

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yes

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
No

31. Do you drink beer? 
Yeah

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Green and Purple or Black. Sometimes pink

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No...

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
My dreams would answer yes. I'm often someone
or (more often) someTHING else. Usually a tiny doll...

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
…

42. Do you have any talents? 
Juggling maybe?

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Mhmm.

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Bunny and the Bull

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No

47. Did you take a nap today? 
I haven't slept actually.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
If I have, I was too small to form a memory that was strong
enough to carry itself to the present.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
I didn't

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Yeah

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Yeah

54. Favorite actor? 
Richard Ayoade

55. Favorite actress? 
None

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Noodles sound wonderful at the moment.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
...

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
...

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No 

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Yes

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Yesterday

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
….

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't have one

70. What is your college mascot? 
...

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yes

77. How old are your parents? 
….

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
….

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes

80. Favorite place to be? 
Someplace where mountains are visible

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
...

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Hmm

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Charlie... made from a million old pieces of bubblegum.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Eggs

86. How is the weather today? 
Too bright

87. Do you email? 
If carrier pigeon isn't available.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Test date

89. Last missed call? 
Was returned

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Was yesterday

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Not lately

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
….

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
….

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes

98. Last concert you went to? 
Was awesome

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
A jumbled mess of words that all have something to do with how
much I suck.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Study


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

*1. Are you ready for 100 questions? *
Yes, for I am bored silly and have nothing better to do
* 
2. Do you watch college football? *
Nope
* 
3. Who will fill this survey out after you? * 
Bumhead
* 
4. Who was the last person to send you a text? *
Dad
*
5. Do you love anyone? * 
My family, my best friend, a couple of close friends, my pets

* 6. What are you listening to at the moment?* 
Antiques Roadshow on TV*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? * 
Superdrug
*
8. How do you feel about your hair? *
I like it most of the time, except when it reacts weirdly to certain weather conditions
*
9. Where do you work? 
*In someone's home
* 
10. Last thing you ate/drank? * 
Drinking tea right now. The last thing I ate was bacon, eggs and tomatoes
* 
11. Do you wish you were some place else right now? *
No
* 
12. Do you have any pet peeves? *
Rude people, arrogant people, people who gossip too much
* 
13. Do you have any expensive jewellery? * 
I do, I'm a fiend for antique jewellery. I've got some nice art deco and Victorian things. My ex-boyfriend's mum gave me a Raymond Weil watch which is rather fancy. Please don't burgle me :um
*
14. AIM or Yahoo? *
I don't use either of those
* 
15. Do you like math?
*No way *
16. How many hours on average do you work a week:
*I always work 39 hours a week
*
18. Favorite baseball team? *
Don't have one
* 
19. Favorte NBA team? *
No
*
20. Do you watch the Olympics? *
No
* 
21. Last restaurant you went to? *
Yo! Sushi
* 
22. Who was the last person to call you? * 
A friend
*
23. What's your sign? *
Leo*

24. Do you have a favorite number? *
No
* 
25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Last year, I was a befriender to a guy with learning difficulties

*26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Rent, bills, food. There's nothing left for anything else
*
27. Where does your family live?
*England
*
28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings?
*One sister
*
29. Ever been called a *****? *
Not that I know of
* 
30. Got any guilty pleasures? *
Of course :teeth
*
31. Do you drink beer? * 
Indeed, I like me some real ales
* 
32. Whats your favorite color? *
Green
* 
33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? *
No

* 34. Ever bought anything online? *
Loads of stuff, I'm addicted to Etsy and ebay and I buy most of my music and books from amazon.
* 
35. Myspace or Facebook? *
Not a fan of either but I have FB so I'll go with that
* 
36. Do you have T-Mobile? *
No
* 
38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? *
Yes
* 
41. Last time you saw your parents? *
A few weeks ago
* 
42. Do you have any talents? *
I'd like to think I've got a knack for making wherever I live a nice space to be in
*
43. Ever been in a wedding? *
Nope
*
44. Do you have any children? *
No, but I am a rabbit mum
* 
45. Last movie you watched? * 
Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
* 
46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? * 
Mum and dad, my best friend
*
47. Did you take a nap today? *
No but it's only 12.15pm, I may do later
* 
49. Ever been on a cruise? *
No
* 
50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? *
Nope!

* 52. Do you have any wealthy friends? *
No
*
53. Ever met anyone famous before? * 
The guy who directed Interview With A Vampire - he presented me with my degree at my graduation ceremony
*
54. Favorite actor? *
Jack Nicholson, Johnny Depp, Dustin Hoffman, Jim Carrey
*
55. Favorite actress? * 
Anjelica Huston, Audrey Tautou, Irene Jacob, Kate Winslet, Audrey Hepburn
*
56. Are you multi-tasking right now? * 
Nope
* 
57. Could you handle being in the military? *
Good god no. That's my idea of hell
* 
58. Are you hungry or thirsty? *
Neither
*
59. Favorite fast food restaurant? *
Sushi
*
61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*I'm on contract and it's usually no more than £25 a month
*
62. Do you own a camera phone? *
Yup
* 
63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? * 
Nope
* 
64. Do you believe in Karma? *
Absolutely
*
65. Can you speak any other languages? *
A little French
* 
66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? * 
I have never been to the gym or worked out in my entire life.
* 
67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? * 
About 10 I guess, I only wear a couple of pairs for every day though
* 
68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? *
Imageshack
* 
69. Favorite alcoholic drink? * 
Dark rum and coke, Sailor Jerry's and lemonade, pear cider, Badger ale, IPA
*
70. What is your college mascot? *Don't have one
* 
71. Ever been to Las Vegas? *
No
* 
76. Have you ever been gambling? *
Yes
* 
77. How old are your parents? * 
Mum's 49, dad's 57
*
78. When is the last time you updated your blog?
*I don't have a blog*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? *
I have one coming through right now, it's my first one
* 
80. Favorite place to be? *
Home
* 
81. Have you been to New York City? *
Nope
* 
82 Favorite sit down restaurant? *
A non-chain restaurant that's cosy and has good food
* 
83. Ever been to Disney Land? *
No
*
84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? *
I am rather fond of Bugs Bunny
* 
85. Last thing you cooked? *
Breakfast
* 
86. How is the weather today? *
Cool, grey, breezy
*
87. Do you email? *
Indeed I do
* 
88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? *
From my doctor
* 
89. Last missed call? *
A friend
*
91. Last voicemail you received? * 
One from my best friend's brother, which made no sense whatsoever
* 
92. Do you drunk dial/text? * 
Sometimes I text whilst drunk, yeah
* 
93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? * 
Threw it across the room
*
94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? * 
N/A
* 
97. Are you bored right now? * 
A little
* 
98. Last concert you went to? * 
Vampire Weekend
* 
99. What do you think about before you go to bed? * 
All sorts, I get insomnia quite often. Usually I think about work or certain people or whatever happens to be worrying me at the time. 
* 
100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Work


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*No*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*No*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*Hopefully someone human*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*My Mum*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Family, Friends & pets*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Music*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*co-op*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*It's OK*

9. Where do you work? 
*Who said I work?*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Water*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Yes
* 
12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*I have many*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*No*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Neither*

15. Do you like math? 
*Only easyish sums like 1+1*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*0*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*We don't have Baseball in the UK because it sucks *

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*I don't have one*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Some sports, yes. *

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Can't remember *

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*My Mum*

23. What's your sign? 
*No idea*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*13*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Can't remember *

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Stuff I need to survive *

27. Where does your family live? 
*England *

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*1 brother & 1 sister*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Who hasn't?*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*I have many *

31. Do you drink beer? 
*No*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Red*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Yes
* 
34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yes*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Facebook*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*No, I like being me. *

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*About 0.8 seconds ago*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Yes, but I haven't discovered them yet*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Yes*

44. Do you have any children? 
*Nope*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Timber Falls*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*No*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*No*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*Yes*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*Hope not. 
* 
53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*The Queen?*

54. Favorite actor? 
*I don't have one*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Don't have one*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*No*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*Yes*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Nither *

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Subway*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*Don't have a bill*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yes*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No
* 
64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*Yes/No*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*Gibberish & bull*****

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*About a day ago*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*Not many*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Yes*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Don't have one*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*What?*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*No*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*No*

77. How old are your parents? 
*I seriously can't think of their age right now :S*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*Who says I have a blog?*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Yes*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*Paradise*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*No*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*Don't know*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*No*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Scooby-doo *

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Can't remember*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Raining of course*

87. Do you email? 
*Yes*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*Bank statement*

89. Last missed call? 
*Dunno*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*Dunno*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*No*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Dropped it in cup of tea lol*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*I'm from the UK we don't have states here*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*No*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Have I ever been to a concert, then?*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*stuff to explicit to post on the internet *

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Not sure yet*


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
whatever

2. Do you watch college football? 
No

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
don't care

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
it's been so long, I don't recall

5. Do you love anyone? 
maybe

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Wish you were here - Pink Floyd

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Supermarket

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's okay i guess

9. Where do you work? 
unemployed

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Orange & water

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
not really.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No?

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
I use MSN

15. Do you like math? 
No.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
zero zilch nada

18. Favorite baseball team? 
New York Yankees

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Boston Celtics

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
No

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
KFC

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Can't remember

23. What's your sign? 
Aries

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
8

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
don't recall

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
a variety of things

27. Where does your family live? 
Sydney, Perth, Manchester, Hong Kong, San Francisco

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
3 Sisters, 1 Brother

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Not to my face

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Yeaaah

31. Do you drink beer? 
Nope

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Green

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No

34. Ever bought anything online? 
All the time

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Meh, FB i guess

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Not really

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
couple of hours ago.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
The Terminal

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yeah.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
eh, not really.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
I met Tony Blair once. :lol

54. Favorite actor? 
Robert Deniro/ Al Pacino/ Tom Hanks!

55. Favorite actress? 
Natalie Portman

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Probably not...


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Neither 

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
KFC

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$0

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Nope

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Coupleof days ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
2

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Imageshack

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
N/A

70. What is your college mascot? 
ugh, we don't have one.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Nope

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
Dad 62
Mum 53

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
I don't have one

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes.

80. Favorite place to be? 
Anywhere but here

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
KFC?

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
yes, once. (Hong Kong)

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Bugs Bunny

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Pasta

86. How is the weather today? 
Mild

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Bank statement

89. Last missed call? 
meh? no one calls me.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
see above

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Dropped it

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Sydney

97. Are you bored right now? 
a little bit.

98. Last concert you went to? 
don't recall

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
the future

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
don't have any


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Sure

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nope

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
A SAS member

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Paul, my boss. 

5. Do you love anyone? 
Not at the moment, not even myself.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Clutch

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Amazon.com(online) and Target(in real life)

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's black and boring

9. Where do you work? 
Nursing home

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Mixed lemonade

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes, anywhere but here

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
I hate co-workers who likes to gossip

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
I have an Eco-Drive Citizen watch that I don't even wear 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Both. AIM for chat and Yahoo for sports and news

15. Do you like math? 
No

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
40

18. Favorite baseball team? 
I don't like baseball

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Celtics and Jazz

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
I like Winter Olympics

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Some local Chinese buffet

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My brother

23. What's your sign? 
Gemini

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
16

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Sophomore year in college (circa 2001-02)

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Debt (credit card and school tuition bills)

27. Where does your family live? 
Western Mass, Central/South New York State and Southeast Asia

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
Two siblings (half-brother and half-sister)

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yes to whatever ***** is

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
I like Top 40 hits more than I should

31. Do you drink beer? 
Used to but haven't been in a social setting in over a year

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Dark Green

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither 

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Not really

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mom - a minute or two ago / Dad - 1992

42. Do you have any talents? 
Nothing extraordinary

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No

44. Do you have any children? 
Not at the moment but I'd like to someday

45. Last movie you watched? 
Can't remember but last time I saw a movie at the theaters was Shrek 3.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Nobody in particular

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Woke up like an hour or two ago

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Nope

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
I have no friends at the moment

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Aries Spears and Eddie Vedder

54. Favorite actor? 
Don't have a favorite

55. Favorite actress? 
Uma Thurman

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
I think I can


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Neither

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Subway if that counts

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$15/month

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
I don't think I have

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes and I'm living it

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Khmer and a bit of Thai

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
I rode my bike two days ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
One at the moment (I throw the old one away when I get a new one)

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Imageshack

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Any dark lager (Guinness, Sam Adams, Yuengling)

70. What is your college mascot? 
None

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Not yet

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yes

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom is 50-51ish. Father left us when I was 8 so I don't know anything about him.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
About 15 minutes ago if micro-blog counts

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No 

80. Favorite place to be? 
A concert

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes, many times

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Don't have one

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Skeeter from Doug

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Scrambled eggs

86. How is the weather today? 
Sunny but mildly warm

87. Do you email? 
I actually don't email anybody in particular 

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Air Pump for my bike (snail mail)

89. Last missed call? 
I don't know

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Haven't had one for my new number

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Getting rid of my old numbers

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Boston

97. Are you bored right now? 
Most definitely

98. Last concert you went to? 
Pearl Jam at the Spectrum in Philadelphia on October 31, 2009

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Nothing in particular, maybe hoping I'd wake up on time for work

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Go to work on my bike


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Sure, fire away. 

2. Do you watch college football? 
Never.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Dunno and I don't care

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Victoria was the last to IM me. That count?

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes, of course, but am I in love with anyone? No.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Yann Tiersen! 

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
grocery store

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I like it like this. I chopped it off recently and I think it suits me

9. Where do you work? 
I'm unemployed, sadly

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Water and a milkyway bar.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
All the time.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Many. 

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
I prefer AIM but I do have Yahoo.

15. Do you like math? 
Ugh, are you kidding me with that question?

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
I'm unemployed, sadly.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None. Hate sports.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Ugh, none.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Never

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Mimi's Cafe 2 months ago

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Mom

23. What's your sign? 
Sagittarius. We're feisty, adventurous, blunt individuals and overall awesome.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
Not really, no

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I wish I could answer this question. 

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
I have none to spend.

27. Where does your family live? 
Nicaragua and Scotland 

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
Only child on my mom's side. 4-5 other sibs on my dad's.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
A what? I don't speak asterisks, darling. 

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
many. 

31. Do you drink beer? 
Never. the smell makes me gag.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Turquoise and black. There's two.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Uh, yes.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
I'm insulted you asked, really. OF COURSE I HAVE.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
NEVER! *forms cross with fingers*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No, I just wish I were somewhere else in a happier situation.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
an hour ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
A knack for fücking things up count? 

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Never have. 

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Horrible Bosses. 

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
As a matter of fact, I did. 

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No, nor do I care.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Haha, no.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Heath Ledger

54. Favorite actor? 
Modern? Michael Fassbender. Old Hollywood? Anthony Perkins, duh. 

55. Favorite actress? 
Modern? Eva Green. Old Hollywood? Vivien Leigh and Natalie Wood. 

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Hellz to the no


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Hungry! I can smell delicious steak cooking in the backyard

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
In N Out! No question!

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
This question doesn't apply to me.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
No

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No 

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Some Spanish but I'm not as fluent as I'd like to be.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Friday when I walked the dogs. 

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Just two.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Photobucket, yes. And tinypic for my gifs.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't have one, dude

70. What is your college mascot? 
I dunno, dude

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
no

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom: 40 Dad: mid fifties

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Uh, the only 'blog' I have is an online journal at livejournal. Does that count? If so, last week. 

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Not anymore.

80. Favorite place to be? 
The park back at home just as the sun is beginning to set and I'm on the swing with my iPod.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes, once when I was 17. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Mimi's Cafe, hands down. 

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes, I practically lived there when I was a kid. I'd visit the place so often.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Rocko's Modern Life!

85. Last thing you cooked? 
I heated up some pizza for lunch

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and sunny 

87. Do you email? 
Yes, but not as much as I used to, sadly.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
An alert message that someone commented on a LJ entry I posted.

89. Last missed call? 
My mom.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
My mom. :?

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
I've never have owned a cell phone and have yet to own one.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
I wouldn't know.

97. Are you bored right now? 
No, I'm intrigued, really. Please go on. :|

98. Last concert you went to? 
Wango Tango 2004, UGH, brb gagging

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
My past and the people in it. 

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
More chores, most likely. :|


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Bring it on. 

2. Do you watch college football? 
Not usually. 

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
People.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My mother. =_=

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends, family, pets... idk

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Everybody Loves Raymond. 

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Walmart. XD

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Er, I just got it cut. I don't really like it so I'm going to grow it back out to the way it was before. 

9. Where do you work? 
No where at the moment. 

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Water with grape flavoring. 

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Not really. I'm kinda tired and haven't been home for the past week. It's good to be in my room. 

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
People who aren't truthful. People who cause Drama. Drama queens (Yes this can include guys). People who pretend to care. 

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Not at all. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math? 
Some of it. I'd like it a lot more if I knew how to do more equations. XD I fail at it. 

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
None. 

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Cardinals. 

19. Favorte NBA team? 
None. 

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Sometimes, not usually.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
I think it was a mexican resaurant. Idk the name. 

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My mother- didn't answer. 8D

23. What's your sign? 
Aquarius

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
3 or anything relating to the number 3. xD

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I paid for a dudes lunch over the weekend. 

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Nothing really... I save mine. 

27. Where does your family live? 
On Earth, duh. 

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
One brother, two step sisters- lord help me. 

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yeah. xD

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Yup. 

31. Do you drink beer? 
Never had it. 

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Red or Black

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nah. 

34. Ever bought anything online? 
I've had my dad buy me things online. 

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
I used to, but now not so much. 

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Dad- yesterday. Mom- Yesterday. 

42. Do you have any talents? 
Not really

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yeah.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Harry Potter and the deathly hallows part 2

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No. 

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nope. 

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No. lol. 51 is though

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
No /=

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No. D: I want to though. 

54. Favorite actor? 
Don't have one. 

55. Favorite actress? 
None. 

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Doubt it


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Kinda hungry. 

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
I don't eat fast food, but I guess it'd be McD's. Chicken nuggets. xP

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
Idk. dad pays it. 

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yea lol

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope. 

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Not really. 

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Some Spanish. Hola. 

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Do bike rides count? :s

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
1. My dad doesn't believe I need more than that. -.-

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Photobucket? 

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Wine?

70. What is your college mascot? 
Don't have one. going into 12th grade. c:

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No, but my cousin just went and wone 450 out of 80. 

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Not really. 

77. How old are your parents? 
My dad is 40... mom is like 38... step mom is 39 i think. 

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Never

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yeah

80. Favorite place to be? 
My room.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Nope.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Mexican place down the street. 

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes. 

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Not really. 

85. Last thing you cooked? 
I cooked cereal... XD Nah, I can't cook. 

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot. 

87. Do you email? 
Yes... but not as much as IM. 

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Birthday Card probably... no... idk.. D:

89. Last missed call? 
Mother

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Mother

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Nothing

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Matton

97. Are you bored right now? 
Nah. 

98. Last concert you went to? 
Idk.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
I day dream. 8D

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Might hang out with a friend- doubt it though. Go to the park. Rest. Computer. Sleep. Yup.


----------



## dearprudence (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
i am. 

2. Do you watch college football? 
No I don't. 

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Anyone who wants to.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Nobody ever texts me because I don't own a phone. 

5. Do you love anyone? 
Platonically? Yes. Romantically? No; but I would like to one day. 

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Starstruck -Lady Gaga ft Space Cow Boy & Flo Rida

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
This used book store in my mall. I cant remember the name. 

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I like it. Im trying to grow it out.

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Turkey sandwich, sliced cucumbers w/salt, & a Vita Coco Coconut Water.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I wish I were living in Holland. 

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Im sure I do, but I don't have them written down, so I could refer to it, and list them, for this type of thing.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No, i don't. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo.

15. Do you like math? 
Yes.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
I don't have a job.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
n/a.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
n/a.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Sometimes. 

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
I cant remember. 

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Angel. 

23. What's your sign? 
Taurus. 

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
7.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I actually do volunteer work at my local LGBT organisation. Every weekend.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
When I have money; I usually spend it on electronics, books, or food. 

27. Where does your family live? 
Various places in California (Los Angeles (as well as places in LA county: Carson, Gardena, Compton), Riverside, & Downey. I also have family in who still live down south in New Orleans. 

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
I have three older brothers.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
No, as far as I know.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Yes.

31. Do you drink beer? 
No.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
I like the colour Im writing in. Im not sure what it's called. Its a light pink colour. Im just going to call it Peach. Peach is my favourite colour. 

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
I did. 


34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes. I bought this computer online. 

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Sometimes. 

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
When I was two. My parents died a long time ago. 

42. Do you have any talents? 
I can play the acoustic guitar; and Ive been told I have a nice singing voice. 

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes. 

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows pt. 2. 

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yes. 

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No. 

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No, but I would like to. 

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
I wouldn't say they are wealthy, but some of them are a bit better off financially than I am. 

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Yes.

54. Favorite actor? 
Im not sure. 

55. Favorite actress? 
Natalie Portman.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Im on my Internet browser, listening to Itunes, & eating some candy at the same time.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Thirsty, Im going to get a water. 

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Yoshinoya.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$0

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
No.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes, I do. 

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
I have a gentle grasp of the Spanish language, but I would like to become more fluent. 


66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
This morning. I jogged around at my local park. 

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Uhhh my old uniform school shoes that used to wear in high school, a pair of dress shoes for special occasions, pairs and pairs of sandals, my running shoes...I think thats it. 

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No. 

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
I don't drink.

70. What is your college mascot? 
Im not at a University yet, so we don't have a mascot. But hopefully my mascot in the future will be a Bruin *crosses fingers*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Yes; many times. 

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No.

77. How old are your parents? 
My mom is 51 and my dad is...Im not sure. 

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes.

80. Favorite place to be? 
My bedroom on a rainy day. 

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No, but I would like to. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Their is this local restaurant called Golden Bowl, they sell beef/pork/chicken teriyaki rice bowls, it's delicious. 

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes. 

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Daria. 

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Toast..

86. How is the weather today? 
83 degrees, Sunny Southern California. 

87. Do you email? 
Yes. 

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
This free Lacoste perfume sample that I ordered. It smelled heavenly btw, now I really want to buy it. 

89. Last missed call? 
From one of my friends, I didn't really want to talk to her.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*shrugs*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No, because I would have to be drunk and own a phone. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Don't have a cellphone.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
San Diego. Ive always wanted to go to San Francisco, but a lot people tell me San Franciscans are snobby. Ill suppose Ill just have to see for myself. 

97. Are you bored right now? 
A bit.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Never been. I want to go to Lady Gaga's Born This Way tour, but Im nervous.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Sex...

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Stay at home, continue reading this book I bought today, and browse the internet. Im so exciting. 
__________________


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Clearly

2. Do you watch college football? 
No, the Irish equivalent a little.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Someone with more time than sense.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My brochacho

5. Do you love anyone? 
Love is a big word, but yes I do, family, friends, pet's etc

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The killing

7. Where was the last place you went shopping?
The diesel pump.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's good, I'm happy about it.

9. Where do you work? 
Hospital pharmacy

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Spatchcock chicken, homemade wedges, salad.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I'd rather be in Indonesia...

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Nah man, it's all gravy.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Not yet, but I've got a swag bag and a shifty robber hat!

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math? 
I did, but I don't do much of it anymore

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
37 & 1/2

18. Favorite baseball team? 
---

19. Favorte NBA team? 
The Knicks

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Sometimes, mostly highlights

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Um, a place that my friend owns. Pretty good!

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Myself, I couldn't find my phone *d'oh!*

23. What's your sign? 
Capricorn

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
My bank balance when it's good!

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I've given back a little, mostly through donations.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
I save most of it, skydiving takes a chunk though

27. Where does your family live? 
The homeland

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
One brother, one sister

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Not a lot. At least not to my face

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
I don't feel guilty about them

31. Do you drink beer? 
i do, not a whole lot. But it's so hard not to mmm beer

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Grey

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
I had a little monkey one given to me as a gift.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
---

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
I can only be me!

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
This morning

42. Do you have any talents? 
Not really, I make up little crappy songs on guitar and ukulele

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes, once

44. Do you have any children? 
Don't think so  j/k

45. Last movie you watched? 
The next three days

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Kind of

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nope, had to work 

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No, damnit!

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not yet

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No.

54. Favorite actor? 
Hmm Di Caprio maybe, although I just saw Jean Claude Van Damme in a coors light ad and it was pretty mindblowing!

55. Favorite actress? 
Jessica Frickin Alba, even though she can't really act

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Not at all

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
I thought about it for a while, probably not now

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Hungry _and _thirsty. brb

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Don't like it, but KFC is pretty tempting sometimes.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
30 a month maybe? pay as you go

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yep

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No it was already obvious

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
I'd like to.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Not really, I've picked up a little French over the years

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
About three hours ago?

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
7 or 8?

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
---

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't know, havn't found it yet

70. What is your college mascot? 
---

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
no

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Poker, low stakes

77. How old are your parents? 
56 & 54

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Back in February

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
nearly

80. Favorite place to be? 
Out the back,

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Not yet

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
The beach house

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Bananaman

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Dinner

86. How is the weather today? 
Mild, cloudy

87. Do you email? 
A little

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
A letter from the Guards

89. Last missed call? 
Guy I go surfing with

91. Last voicemail you received? 
don't have one

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
It never ends well, so I try and avoid it

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Spilt bong water on it when I was 20, ruined :no like a horrible metaphor

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Feck, I don't think I can even rate any of them that high

97. Are you bored right now? 
I'm quietly occupied

98. Last concert you went to? 
Pearl Jam

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
What makes me happy

100. What are your plans for tomorrow?

Up for work at seven, maybe surf after if I'm lucky!


----------



## TOGal (Jul 28, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I am.

2. Do you watch college football? 
Not at all.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not sure.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
One of my friends.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Family, friends, dog

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Nothing

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Vaughan Mills

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's okay.

9. Where do you work? 
At a theatre

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Coffee

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I do.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
People who text while you're having a conversation with them

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nothing too expensive.. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither

15. Do you like math? 
Sure.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
P/T.. so no more than 15 hours

18. Favorite baseball team? 
The Blue Jays

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Don't follow the NBA... but I guess the Raptors

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Yes.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Swiss Chalet

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Sister

23. What's your sign? 
Cancer

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
Seven

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Today.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Clothes, food, transportation

27. Where does your family live? 
Toronto

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 sister

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Watching soaps

31. Do you drink beer? 
Sometimes. When I'm out with friends

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Navy blue.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yes.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes. Mainly concert/event tickets

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yes. 

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
A few hours ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
Drawing, painting, music

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Horrible Bosses

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My best friend

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No...typing too fast

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Define wealthy

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Not really

54. Favorite actor? 
Johnny Depp, Robert Downey Jr., Leonardo DiCaprio

55. Favorite actress? 
Reese Witherspoon, Kate Winslet

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Both

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Wendy's

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
I don't remember

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No 

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No... used to but not anymore.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Nope. Just English

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Don't recall

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
15-20

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Cosmos

70. What is your college mascot? 
I dont remember.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yes

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom 61 and Dad 62

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog 

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
I have two and had two removed when I was 17.

80. Favorite place to be? 
On the beach in Florida

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Mandarin

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes (the one in Anaheim). I've also been to Disney World (in Florida)

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Not really

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Pasta

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and sunny

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Letter from friend

89. Last missed call? 
Mom

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Don't have voicemail

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Nothing. 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Toronto of course

97. Are you bored right now? 
A tad

98. Last concert you went to? 
Don't recall

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
What I need to do the next day

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Seeing the dentist


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Not really, I can't believe I'm about to actually do this.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Somebody, hopefully.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Umm...I think it was some special offer from the phone company.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Not atm, I don't think so.

6. What are you listening to at the moment? 
ABBA.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Can't remember.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I've been told that no haircut makes me look good....

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere. Still in school.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Watermelon.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I do.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Lots, but nothing comes to mind.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
AIM.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
La Dolce Vita. They make yummi pizza.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Can't remember.

23. What's your sign? 
Libra.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Some while ago.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Books.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Of course, but I'm not going to list them here for the whole world to see. 

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
A what?

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Usually.

42. Do you have any talents? 
I don't think so, unfortunately.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Dancer in the Dark (2000). It was amazing.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Just...human interaction in general.

55. Favorite actress? 
Helena Bonham Carter.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
I'm always hungry.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Some French, a teeny tiny bit of Spanish, three or four words in Swedish and Romanian, which is my first language.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Never been to one.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Two.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't usually drink.


78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Tuesday.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
I'm sort of a disaster in the kitchen, but I did use the microwave earlier today.

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and sunny. 

87. Do you email? 
Sort of.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Newsletter.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Nothing. 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
No idea.

97. Are you bored right now? 
I guess.

98. Last concert you went to? 
It happened in 2006, I think. The one and only concert I ever attended.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Let's get through today first... 

Okay, so I cheated a bit. I altogether removed the question that did not apply to me, or I didn't want to answer or the answer was 'no'.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

*1. Are you ready for 100 questions? *
Mm.

*2. Do you watch college football? *
Nope.

*3. Who will fill this survey out after you? *
Yes.
*
4. Who was the last person to send you a text? *
Nathan.
*
5. Do you love anyone? *
Yes.

*6. What are you listening to at the moment?*
Of The Girl - Pearl Jam

*7. Where was the last place you went shopping? *
Target.

*8. How do you feel about your hair? *
Need to have it cut.

*9. Where do you work? *
Unemployed.
*
10. Last thing you ate/drank? *
Some kind of tea.
*
11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? *
Not really, no.

*12. Do you have any pet peeves? *
Yes.
*
13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? *
No.

*14. AIM or Yahoo? *
Neither.

*15. Do you like math? *
I can tolerate it.
*
16. How many hours on average do you work a week: *
See above.

*18. Favorite baseball team? *
Don't have one.

*19. Favorte NBA team? *
Don't have one.

*20. Do you watch the Olympics? *
No.

*21. Last restaurant you went to? *
Don't recall.

*22. Who was the last person to call you?* 
My uncle.
*
23. What's your sign? *
Libra, I think.

*24. Do you have a favorite number? *
No.
*
25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? *
2008, political stuff.
*
26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? *
School.
*
27. Where does your family live? *
California.
*
28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? *
One younger brother.

*29. Ever been called a *****? *
Probably.

*30. Got any guilty pleasures? *
Not really.

*31. Do you drink beer? *
No.
*
32. Whats your favorite color? *
Blue. No, yel- AAAAAAHHH!
*
33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? *
No.
*
34. Ever bought anything online? *
Yes.
*
35. Myspace or Facebook? *
Neither.

*36. Do you have T-Mobile? *
I don't know what that is, so probably not.
*
38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? *
No.

*41. Last time you saw your parents? *
Mother - sitting across the room from me as I write this.
Father - ~ six years ago.

*42. Do you have any talents? *
Nope.
*
43. Ever been in a wedding?* 
Nope.

*44. Do you have any children? *
Nope.

*45. Last movie you watched? *
In the Loop.

*46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? *
Yes.

*47. Did you take a nap today? *
No.
*
49. Ever been on a cruise? *
No.
*
50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? *
I've noticed a lot of missing numbers.

*52. Do you have any wealthy friends? *
Used to.

*53. Ever met anyone famous before? *
Ioan Gruffudd and Mike McCready.
*
54. Favorite actor? *
Hard to say. Kevin Spacey is the first person who came to mind, so I'll go with him.
*
55. Favorite actress? *
Julianne Moore.

*56. Are you multi-tasking right now? *
No.

*57. Could you handle being in the military? *
Can't say. I'm sure there are many parts of it that I'd have a hard time with, but overall, I'd be fine.

*58. Are you hungry or thirsty? *
No.

*59. Favorite fast food restaurant? *
Don't have one.
*
61. What is your average cell phone bill? *
Whatever it costs to keep it active.
*
62. Do you own a camera phone? *
No.

*63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? *
No.

*64. Do you believe in Karma? *
No.

*65. Can you speak any other languages? *
Used to.

*66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? *
A few days ago.
*
67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? *
One.

*68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? *
Photobucket.

*69. Favorite alcoholic drink? *
Don't have one.
*
70. What is your college mascot? *
I think it's a puma.
*
71. Ever been to Las Vegas? *
No.
*
76. Have you ever been gambling? *
Yes.
*
77. How old are your parents? *
Can't remember. It's something like the early 50's for my mom and early 60's for my dad.

*78. When is the last time you updated your blog? *
Don't have on.

*79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? *
No.

*80. Favorite place to be? *
Somewhere quiet.

*81. Have you been to New York City? *
No.

*82 Favorite sit down restaurant? *
Don't have one.
*
83. Ever been to Disney Land? *
If that's the one in California, yes.
*
84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? *
Can't go wrong with Zoidberg.
*
85. Last thing you cooked? *
Stir-fry.

*86. How is the weather today? *
Overcast.

*87. Do you email? *
Yes.
*
88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? *
A Master Promissory Note form for me to fill out from the DE.

*89. Last missed call? *
Some automated Obama campaign thing.

*91. Last voicemail you received? *
Don't recall.

*92. Do you drunk dial/text? *
No. 
*
93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? *
I haven't done anything particularly stupid with it.

*94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? *
Can't say, it's a big state. I imagine there are some great cities up north.

*97. Are you bored right now? *
Quite.

*98. Last concert you went to? *
Saw Rush in June.

*99. What do you think about before you go to bed? *
What I should have done differently, what I still need to do, and story ideas (I really should keep a notepad next to my bed).

*100. What are your plans for tomorrow? *
Pick up my Amazon order from the post office, see about replacing a tire on my bike, and... Actually, I think that's it.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I think so.

2. Do you watch college football? 
Yes on occasion.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
No idea.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My sister.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Platonically? Yes. 

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
A documentary.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
The local supermarket.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It is rather boring at times.

9. Where do you work? 
Just down stairs.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Good question... I think I had some toast and water.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes I wish I was home with my family.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Yes. People burping would be one. Or chewing their nails.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Why yes I do.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
No.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
20-30 depending on the week.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
None.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Some parts yes.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Hmm I do not remember.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My Mom.

23. What's your sign? 
Capricorn

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
Yes but that is a secret!

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
In High School.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Rent. Bills. The Normal.

27. Where does your family live? 
A few hours away.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
I have two sisters.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Oh I am sure yes.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Yes.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Yes.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
I don't really have one.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
I did.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes. I buy a lot online. Thank you Ebay and Amazon! 

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Not anymore.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
About a month or so ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
I'm working on that.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes. 

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Drug Wars.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yes. 

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No but I should have!

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Nope. 

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not really sure my friends not so much but their families yes.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
I do not think so.

54. Favorite actor? 
Do not have one.

55. Favorite actress? 
Who ever.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Yes. Listening to a movie. Filling this out. Checking FB and my email!

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Neither.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Haha maybe Subway well right now anyway.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$80-90

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes. How old is this survey!

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes, I do. 

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
No I do not.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Not really sure.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Too many! I should really get rid of some.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Yes. Flickr.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Smirnoff or Malibu Rum.

70. What is your college mascot? 
Duck.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No. But I need to go!

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Nope.

77. How old are your parents? 
45/46

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Deleted that a few months ago.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Nope they are long gone.

80. Favorite place to be? 
With my family at home.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No and have no plans to go.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I love Olive Garden!  Not sure if that counts.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Daria. (I agree with the above poster!)

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Toast.

86. How is the weather today? 
Overcast. Not very warm.

87. Do you email? 
Yes.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
A card from my Dad.

89. Last missed call? 
None I answer my phone.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
From my insurance company I think.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
I proved this weekend yes and I really should not.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Hmm there are a few I will keep to myself.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Best state Oregon. City I am not sure.

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes! God help me!

98. Last concert you went to? 
Elton John.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
When I have to get up and what I have to do.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Maybe order my new phone. Clean the office and get ready for the work week. Probably watch a movie and do laundry. Sounds super fun. :um


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I guess...this is going to take me an hour to do. x__x

2. Do you watch college football? 
No. Boring.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Someone sexy?

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Jamie

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Fans and the TV

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
I don't remember, I think Forever21.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I dislike it, it's thin.

9. Where do you work? 
Not employed.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Orange soda.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes!

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
People who don't know the difference between your and you're -___-

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Uh, depends on your definition of expensive.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
MSN.

15. Do you like math? 
Yeah

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
I already told you, I'm unemployed.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
No.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
No.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Yeah, the gymnastics, and some of the diving xD

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Chili's

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Um, my mom?

23. What's your sign? 
Taurus

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
27? I don't know haha.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Last year

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Clothes and food

27. Where does your family live? 
America

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
I have half-siblings.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yeah :|

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Porn?

31. Do you drink beer? 
Never tasted it.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Purple!

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yes lol.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yes

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
I saw my mom about 3 hours ago. My dad...1 second ago? Lol

42. Do you have any talents? 
I dunno, playing the flute?

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yep

44. Do you have any children? 
No, lol.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Don't remember.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My best friend, haven't hung out with her in a while.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Yes, I did!

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No. 

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No, I didn't lmao.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Yes. o_o

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Um, nope.

54. Favorite actor? 
Leonardo Dicaprio

55. Favorite actress? 
I'm not sure..Natalie Portman?

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Always, haha

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
NO. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Thirsty

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
McDonalds or Wendy's

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
Not sure, I don't pay it.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No lmao

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Spanish and a litttle Japanese

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
I've never been to a gym

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
About 20

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Yes, tinypic

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't know...

70. What is your college mascot? 
I'm not in college yet..

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
My mom is 44 and my dad is 46

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Tumblr? A few minutes ago


79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes, I guess? I don't even know if they grew in all the way yet lol

80. Favorite place to be? 
I'm not sure

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes I have

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I don't know, but someone needs to take me to Friendly's!

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
I don't know

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Bacon?

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot 

87. Do you email? 
Yeah, but rarely

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
My AP test score

89. Last missed call? 
Not sure..

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Not sure

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Never been drunk

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Sent nudes? I dunno lol

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Boston

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yeah, kind of

98. Last concert you went to? 
Only been to one..the only person I remember performing was Rihanna *shrugs*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
What I'm going to do tomorrow

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Umm. I don't know, hopefully I'll finally do some of my summer homework. ><


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*Not really*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*Don't watch any sports really*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*A *******

* 4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*Either Shadé or Justin*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Maybe?*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*blink-182 - Up All Night, literally switched to Eminem - Lose Yourself as I was typing*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Giant Tiger, for onions*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*Wish it was thicker and heavier so I could headbang with it*

9. Where do you work? 
*Linehaul shipping company and a computer repair store*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Aquafina plus Vitamins, Strawberry Kiwi flavour*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Oh man do I ever wish.*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*Ignorance*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*What's jewellery?(No)*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*AIM*

15. Do you like math? 
*It's not bad*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*27 since my hours got cut*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*Not a fan of sports*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*See above*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Highlights sometimes*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*For my 16th birthday, Kelsey's*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*My mom :blank*

23. What's your sign? 
* Pisces*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*Not really*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*No specific time stands out, I usually toss 20 cents into the donation box at Tim Hortons since that's my usual change back.*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Computer parts*

27. Where does your family live? 
*Same house as me*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*1 bother living, 1 brother passed away*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*I've never been called a bunch of asterisks.*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Forum can't handle what I was going to say (and I like not being banned)*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Hell no*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Purple*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Nope*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*I'd say near 75% of what I buy is online*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Neither*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*My phone is from T-Mobile, but I'm with Rogers*

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*I wish I was a better looking me :b*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
* Couple minutes ago?*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Good with my hands. Nothing "omg that's amazing" though*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Yup*

44. Do you have any children? 
*No, and unless my hand magically starts being able to conceive I don't see it happening for a while/at all*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Not sure, I keep seeing bits and piece of what my parents watch*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*My best friend*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*No nap today, sure as hell have felt like having one though*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*Nope*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*There's numbers?*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*None*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*Nope*

54. Favorite actor? 
* Clint Eastwood

* 55. Favorite actress? 
* Don't really have a favourite*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*Nope*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*Hell no*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Mostly thirsty*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Subway is the only place I go to.*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*I do prepaid, $20 a month usually*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Who doesn't :b*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*Not really sure. I try to be good anyways*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*Some French, although it's been a while since I've had to
* 
66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*Earlier today, went for a bike ride*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*One good pair, one for slipping on when I need to go to the garage*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Dropbox*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? *
Dunno yet, although raspberry Smirnoff mixed with raspberry/white tea ginger ale was good.*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*Not in college*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*No*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*No*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Both 44*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
* No blog*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Yes, but they're impacted*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*Somebody special's house*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*No*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*Don't have one*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
* No*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*I used to be a Kirby fanatic*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
* Don't remember*

86. How is the weather today? 
* Hot and humid*

87. Do you email? 
* Yes*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*Tax rebate*

89. Last missed call? 
* Telemarketer*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*No clue*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*I don't get drunk*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Dropped it onto the sidewalk. Then picked it up and dropped it again. The day I got it.*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Idunno, but it sure as hell isn't here*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Not really, talking to somebody awesome*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Heavy T.O.*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Stuff that happened during the day, wishing somebody was there beside me*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Being lazy, I got screwed over at my work and didn't get scheduled.
*


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I don't know... This seems kind of intense. I mean, 100 questions. That's quite the commitment. What if I'm not ready?? :afr

2. Do you watch college football? 
No. Not really a sports person.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
What am I, a fortune teller?

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My sister

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes. Family, friends, etc

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Ugly by 2NE1

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Victoria's Secret

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
That depends on if I'm having a good hair day or not.

9. Where do you work? 
A department store

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Soy milk and a sassafras candy that my sis bought me during her trip to Indiana. I don't know what a sassafras is, but apparently it tastes like root beer.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
It bothers me when a person has a big ego. Also slow drivers. Keep it to the right or get off the road.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Not anymore. I had a few expensive jewelry items that were gifts from exes, but I never feel comfortable holding onto those kinds of things after a relationship ends.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math? 
No. Not even a little.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
It depends. The hours vary by the season.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
I don't have one.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
The amount of caring that I feel related to sports is still the same as it was when I answered the baseball and college football questions.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Yes I do! That's one of the few times that I enjoy watching sporting events.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
A restaurant called Jacks. It was ok I guess, but the lettuce in my salad was kind of wilty. :/

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
A friend

23. What's your sign? 
Are you coming on to me? I'm a Sagittarius

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
7

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I gave like 3 bags of clothes that I don't wear anymore to Goodwill not too long ago.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Bills....followed by clothes, gas, food, toiletries, cosmetics

27. Where does your family live? 
SF bay area. I also have some second cousins who live in Oklahoma. I've only met them two or three times.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
I have a sister and a brother.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yeah, a couple times. :'(

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Yes but they are too embarrassing to mention

31. Do you drink beer? 
yep

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Pink

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Not intentionally. I had a few forced upon me as gifts back when the craze was just getting started.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes I love shopping online

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook. It is the lesser of two evils.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Not anymore. I used to, but I hated their customer service. And I'm not usually picky about stuff like that.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Not necessarily someone else, but definitely a better version of me.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Earlier today

42. Do you have any talents? 
Drawing and writing

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Nope. I've been to weddings as a guest, but never part of the wedding party.

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
The Goonies

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yeah

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nope

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No, but I'd like to one day.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Yes I did and it was very upsetting to me. I want to speak to your manager.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
idk I don't really ask people about the state of their bank accounts. I don't feel like it's any of my business.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
I've seen a few famous people in person but I never actually talked to them, so I guess I didn't technically meet them.

54. Favorite actor? 
It's a tie between Johnny Depp and Hugh Jackman

55. Favorite actress? 
Naomi Watts

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Nah

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
If by handle you mean cry myself to sleep every night then yes.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Neither right now

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
In n Out

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
Usually $44 a month. Lately it's been $46 for some mysterious reason.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yeah

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
nope

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Sort of. I do think people get what's coming to them based on their actions.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Just a few random Italian and Latin phrases, but not enough to make me cool.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Earlier in the evening

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
29, not including flip flops...I feel embarrassed by this...I hardly ever wear most of them. :blush

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
just photobucket

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Baileys, amaretto, kahlua

70. What is your college mascot? 
I don't think we had one

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No. And it breaks my heart.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yes

77. How old are your parents? 
Old enough

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
I don't have one

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yep

80. Favorite place to be? 
Anywhere near the ocean

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Nope

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
There is this Indian restaurant that I am absolutely in love with. Haven't been there in ages though.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes. My family used to go every year when I was growing up.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Does Hello Kitty count? I'm sure she probably had her own cartoon show at some point. She's got her greedy paws in almost every other money making venture.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
I reheated some leftover Chinese food earlier today..

86. How is the weather today? 
A little chilly

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
My sister sent me a thank you card for a housewarming gift that I gave her when she moved into her new apartment.

89. Last missed call? 
Unknown number

91. Last voicemail you received? 
A friend

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
It happens

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Dropped it, but that's not really stupid so much as it is clumsy.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
San Francisco. I may or may not be biased.

97. Are you bored right now? 
How could I be bored with this never ending army of questions to answer?
ok I am a little

98. Last concert you went to? 
It's been forever since I went to a proper concert. I think it was the Blondie reunion tour in like 2003 or something.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Will Jon and Kate ever reconcile? Jon and Kate Plus 8 just isn't the same since the divorce AND IT TEARS ME UP INSIDE
jk I don't even watch that show. I dunno, various things. Events of the day. Things I need to do tomorrow. Etcetera.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
I have the day off so I'm planning a sexy hot tub par-tay. 8) You're all invited. 
Actually I'll probably just run a few errands, followed by some quality lazy time. OH YEAH


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Perhaps. 

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nope.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Is that a trick question?

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My brother.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes, but nothing in a romantic sense right now.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Nothing.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
King Soopers

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I like it at the moment, recently got a haircut.

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere, I'm a student right now.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Steak and potato to eat, mike's hard cranberry lemonade to drink.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yeah.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Loud noises and people, arrogance, ignorance, people who visit unexpectedly, etc.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Not really.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
AIM.

15. Do you like math? 
If I know how to solve the problems I don't mind it, but when I get stuck it's very frustrating.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
None.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Rockies

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Nuggets

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Yeah I like the Olympics, but some events can be boring.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Santiago's (Mexican food)

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Very annoying telemarketer.

23. What's your sign? 
Scorpio

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
33

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I donated to a charity online.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Tuition and living expenses.

27. Where does your family live? 
Colorado and Wyoming

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
I have two brothers.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
No, but I've been called a ****. 

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Maybe.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Sometimes.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Cobalt blue.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
A few.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Often.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Not really, but I wish I was in a better situation.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
My mom a couple months ago and my dad a couple hours ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
I would rather let other people decide that.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
The Usual Suspects.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yeah.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
I didn't.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No, I would like to though.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Not really but I see 51 is missing.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not really.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No.

54. Favorite actor? 
Bill Murray

55. Favorite actress? 
Jennifer Connelly

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
I considered it at one point but probably not.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Not right now.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Wendy's

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
I don't have one.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Well not exactly, but I have an iPod touch.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No. Bad things happen to good people and vice versa.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
German but I'm not fluent.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
I haven't been able to because of inflammation in my leg past couple months, so about two months ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
I think 4 or 5.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
I've used various ones.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
White Russian

70. What is your college mascot? 
I don't know.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Yeah, several times.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yes.

77. How old are your parents? 
In their 50's

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
A few days ago.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
yeah.

80. Favorite place to be? 
On vacation somewhere.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Red Lobster.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yeah.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Not sure.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Ramen.

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot.

87. Do you email? 
Not very often.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
A card from my mom.

89. Last missed call? 
Telemarketer.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Friend.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
I think I have a couple times.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
I don't have one.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Denver I guess? I don't really like being in the city very much though.

97. Are you bored right now? 
You could say that.

98. Last concert you went to? 
It's been a long time so I don't know.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
I try to clear my mind so I can sleep.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Don't have any plans.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*I'm bored, so why not? [:*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*Nope*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*The person below me.*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*Don't make me get my phone.. x.x It's upstairs.. ]:*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*My family. [: Or... Some of them....*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Some COX cable commercial on the telle.*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*I don't go shopping often.. Oh I went shopping online! Painfulpleasures.com FTW. It's not a fetish site.. Just saying..*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*Um.. It's untamed. Yup, that pretty much sums it up.*

9. Where do you work? 
*I'm still youngin'*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Fetuchinne Alfredo. (I spelt that wrong, I know.)*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Anywhere.. But here. I hate it here..*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*A few.. But I can't think of any atm.*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*My mom bought me diamond earrings when I was a baby.. But I lost one of them, about a year ago.. So I gave her the other one back because I was irresponsible.*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Yahoo.*

15. Do you like math? 
*Hate its guts.*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*I just told you I was unemployed, mister questionnaire master!*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*None*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*None*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Never have, but I have a strange urge to, next year.*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Applebees, right after I watched Harry Potter. xD*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Mom, or Kassy.. Don't remember..*

23. What's your sign? 
*Aquarius.*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*5. It feels like that number stalks me...*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Don't remember.. ; We used to donate our stuff at the salavation army constantly though.. *

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*I don't spend my money very often.. Probably once every 6 months.. xD Last time I spent it on presents for my mom and her friend.*

27. Where does your family live? 
*My home family, lives in Nevada.. All my distant family (Cousins ect.) Are in the Phillippines.*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*Two older brothers.*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Not non-jokingly..*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*I have no clue.*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Nope*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Red *and *Black I can't decide between the two.*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*No.*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yes*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Facebook.. Nobody uses Myspace anymore.. I kind of feel bad for it.. ]:*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*Yes*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*My dad is like 3 feet away from me..*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Nuup.*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Yus.. A very small wedding, with like 4 people.. xD I'm in Vegas, mans.*

44. Do you have any children? 
*Nope*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*I don't remember.. x.x*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*Kinda..*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*Nope..*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*Yup, it was in Europe. We got to visit a bunch of countries..! It was a pretty awesome experience, I just liked being on the boat the best though. c:*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*Nope.. But I found out 39, is missing aswell, when I went back.*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*Uh.. Not that I know about..*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*Does going at a concert, and seeing them, count as 'meeting' xDD*

54. Favorite actor? 
*I don't have one.*

55. Favorite actress? 
*None..*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*No *
*edit: now I am.*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*Nope, my brother is currently in the Navy right now though.*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Thirsty.. Very thirsty..*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Don't have one. [:*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*I think it's around 30 bucks.. I don't really know..*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yes*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No.*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*Somewhat*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*No, just a few words here and there..*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*Never ever been to the gym....Ever....*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*Two? I think.. I only wear one of them though..*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Does photobucket count?*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*None.*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*None*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*I live here..*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*No I'm not 21 [: Kinda pointless to live in Vegas, right?*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Dad is 58. Mom is 47? I think..*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*I only updated it once.. o;*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Dentist told me not all of them came in yet..*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*Not suree*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*No ]':*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*Not sure.. xD*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*Yup, yup, yup.*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Finn.*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Pasta.*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Hot*

87. Do you email? 
*Nuup.*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*You don't listen to me, do you.. x.x*

89. Last missed call? 
*Mom or Kassy.*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*Kassy.*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*Never*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Texted while taking a bath..*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Vegas I guess?*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Yes*

*Btw, if you read all of this.. Send me a PM, it would make my day [:*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Extreme thing, 2011.*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Sleeping.*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Nope.
*


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Yerp

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nope, not in england i dont 

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
No idea

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Ikea

5. Do you love anyone? 
Family, pets

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Mcfly

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Pets at home

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Needs trimming

9. Where do you work? 
I dont work

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Left over pizza

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
No

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
People putting the word also at the end of a sentence, americanisms drive me mad!

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
My watch my dad bought me for my 17th birthday 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Niether of those

15. Do you like maths? 
Its alright

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
Dont work

18. Favorite baseball team?
Dont have baseball over here

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Dont have nba

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Sometimes

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Dont know

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Cold callers

23. What's your sign? 
Capricorn

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
5, but i always add 1 for luck (its not 6 though, its 5 plus 1)

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Not since work experience at college

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Food and chinchillas

27. Where do your family live? 
Warwickshire in england

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 older brother

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yes, ****ing high school...

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Loads

31. Do you drink beer? 
No, rather have a vodka and coke

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Apple fizz green and red

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Sometimes, but only for a week

41. Last time you saw your parents?
Mum: last night
Dad: not in a few weeks

42. Do you have any talents?
Writing and doodling

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No

44. Do you have any children? 
No, though my chinchiplas are ny babies :')

45. Last movie you watched? 
harry potter and the order of the pheonix

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No, I hust slept really late

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Yes and others, it annoyed me greatly

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? Not any more...

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
The chuckle brothers??

54. Favorite actor? 
Alan rickman??

55. Favorite actress? 
Merryl streep and Helena bonham carter

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Nope

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No way


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Both

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Chinese resturaunt near me

61. What is your average mobile phone bill? 
I never use my mobile

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No 

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Not really

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
A bot of japanese

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Weeks ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Not many

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Vodka and coke??

70. What is your college mascot? 
Dont have one

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
Dont know

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Nonths ago

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No

80. Favorite place to be? 
My bedroom... Or Tokyo DisneyLand and Disney Sea

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
My fave chinese resturaunt

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes it was awesome 

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Vart simpson i guess

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Pizza

86. How is the weather today? 
Typical british weather

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Letter from college

89. Last missed call? 
Cold caller

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Ikea

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Not on my phone, but i have texted my friends dad on her phone 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your mobile? 
Nothing. 

94. What is the best city in the county that you live in? 
I dont think theres any cities in warwickshire, but Birmingham is pretty close to where i live

97. Are you bored right now? 
No, im watchong Friends 

98. Last concert you went to? 
McFly Radio:ACTIVE tour at the NEC 

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Whatever i read about earlier, and then i day dream 

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Dont have any plabs just yet, probably nothing though


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 

yuppers

2. Do you watch college football? 
yes

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
who ever wants too

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
kaylei

5. Do you love anyone? 
family, my cat, 

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
tv

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
davids bridal for a bridesmaid dress for my brother and his fiances wedding

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I really need to cut it and maybe get some highlights

9. Where do you work? 
nada

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
water

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
yes in my room

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
not using your blinkers while driving, talkers and talkers that wont stop

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
no

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
umm no

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
0

18. Favorite baseball team? 
dont have any 
19. Favorte NBA team? 
dont care

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
yes i do

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
olive garden

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
cvs

23. What's your sign? 
caprocorn


24. Do you have a favorite number? 
2 usually

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
umm forever

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
foood and medication

27. Where does your family live? 
houston texas

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
2 brothers

29. Ever been called a *****? 
yes

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
watching trashy reality show like jersey shore 

31. Do you drink beer? 
no

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Blue

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
yes

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
myspace

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
dont have it

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
i want to change some of my flaws instead of the doing that

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
dad like 2 hours ago. mom since friday
42. Do you have any talents? 


43. Ever been in a wedding? 
nope

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
the war of the worlds was on yesterday cause nothing else on

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
catttt

47. Did you take a nap today? 
tried

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
no

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not really.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
maybe like an old base ball player

54. Favorite actor? 
joseph gordon levvet 

55. Favorite actress? 
Mila Kunis, Emma Stone

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
im content

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
I like whataburger breakfast, wendys chickin nuggets,, chicken basket at Dairy Queen

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 


62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yea lol

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
no

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
sometimes i do.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
no

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
ph gosh never

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
like 5

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
cherry coke and vodka

70. What is your college mascot? 
i dunno lol

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
no

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom like 54, Dad 59

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
what blog


79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
yes

80. Favorite place to be? 
watching the sun set sitting in the truck, laying down in garner state park watching the stars

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
olive garden

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
stewie lol Doug

85. Last thing you cooked? 
mac and cheese

86. How is the weather today? 
verryyyy verryyyy hott

87. Do you email? 
not really

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 


89. Last missed call? 
cvs

91. Last voicemail you received? 
cvs

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
used to

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
dropped in water

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
san marcos seems cool

97. Are you bored right now? 
i guess

98. Last concert you went to? 
coldplay

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
what's gonna happen tomororoow

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
going back home


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

1. *Are you ready for 100 questions? *
Not sure.
2. *Do you watch college football? *
Ick not into sports
3. *Who will fill this survey out after you? *
Another bored person.
4. *Who was the last person to send you a text? *
I don't get texts 
5. *Do you love anyone? *
Mmhmm
6. *What are you listening to at the moment?*
Bay Area internet radio station
7. *Where was the last place you went shopping? *
God that's a tough one since i haven't been goin out of the house. Probably Safeway.
8. *How do you feel about your hair? *
I like it but just don't like going to get it cut.
9. *Where do you work? *
This online medical transcription place.
10. *Last thing you ate/drank? *
Chili (vegetarian) & green beans.
11. *Do you wish you were someplace else right now*? 
Eventually. Not right in this moment.
12. *Do you have any pet peeves? *
Light when I'm trying to sleep. Clanking around. Cold wind. Hmm prolly tons of other stuff. 
13. *Do you have any expensive jewelry*? 
Nope
14. *AIM or Yahoo?* 
Yahoo.
15. *Do you like math? *
It's sort of like a puzzle or timekiller when u understand it, but it's so hard to get to that point..
16. *How many hours on average do you work a week: *
I do 35 for this transcription job.
18. *Favorite baseball team?* 
Yuck sports again.
19. *Favorte NBA team?* 
Not again!!!!!!! ahhh lol
20. *Do you watch the Olympics? *
Oh lordie. Nothing against those who like this, but i think it's so boring.
21. *Last restaurant you went to? *
I don't even remember.
22. *Who was the last person to call you*? 
My mom.
23. *What's your sign?* 
Gemini? I think. I'm 5/21 but have recently read some places Gemini doesn't start till 5/22. I wanna be Gemini 
24. *Do you have a favorite number*? 
No. I did as a kid i think.
25. *Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations*? 
I donated 5 bux to AA.
26. *What do you spend the majority of your money on?* 
Just important stuff mainly, at least i try to make it that way.
27. *Where does your family live*? 
My dad & i live here in Humboldt (northern calif). My mom & her bf are in the Bay Area.
28. *Are you an only child or do you have siblings*? 
Only.
29. *Ever been called a *****? *
Not sure :/
30. *Got any guilty pleasures*? 
McDonalds' ice cream
31. *Do you drink beer*? 
Nope.
32. *Whats your favorite color*? 
I dunno. I like peach, purple, & light green.
33. *Did you ever collect Beanie Babies*? 
I had a couple. Didn't collect them tho.
34. *Ever bought anything online*? 
Yep.
35. *Myspace or Facebook*? 
Don't use em.
36. *Do you have T-Mobile*? 
Nope
38. *Do you sometimes wish you were someone else*? 
Yea, a lot of the time.
41. *Last time you saw your parents*? 
I saw my dad today.
42. *Do you have any talents*? 
Don't think so. I can do voices pretty good sometimes tho.
43. *Ever been in a wedding*? 
I don't ever remember going to a wedding.
44. *Do you have any children*? 
Nope
45. *Last movie you watched*? 
Don't remember. Not much into movies.
46. *Are you missing anyone at the moment*? 
Yes.
47. *Did you take a nap today*? 
Naw.
49. *Ever been on a cruise*? 
No.
50. *Did you notice number 40 was missing*? 
Yea i was actually thinking "oh **** i deleted a few."
52. *Do you have any wealthy friends*? 
No, never have...But that might be fun if they'd share LOL
53. *Ever met anyone famous before*? 
Yea. Too embarrassed to say lol I'm not really a fan of hers.
54. *Favorite actor?* 
Don't have one.
55. *Favorite actress*? 
Don't have one.
56. *Are you multi-tasking right now*? 
If u call listening to the radio while doin this multitasking.
57. *Could you handle being in the military*? 
NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
58. *Are you hungry or thirsty*? 
Kinda thirsty
59. *Favorite fast food restaurant*? 
Taco bell cuz they can make their stuff w/o meat.
61. *What is your average cell phone bill*? 
My mom pays.
62. *Do you own a camera phone*? 
Yea, but i don't really use it.
63. *Ever had to take a sobriety test?* 
No.
64. *Do you believe in Karma*? 
I dunno
65. *Can you speak any other languages? *
I wish.
66. *Last time you went to the gym or worked out*? 
Ummm like never LOL. I go on walks tho sometimes.
67. *How many pairs of shoes do you own*? 
One LOL. 
68. *Do you have a photo hosting site that you use*? 
I have an acct on photobucket
69. *Favorite alcoholic drink*? 
Haven't had enough alcohol to even chose a fav.
70. *What is your college mascot*? 
Green & gold. No wait. Those are colors. I have no idea. lol.
71. *Ever been to Las Vegas*? 
No, but it sounds fun. I would not gamble tho lol
76. *Have you ever been gambling? *
I've never gambled & don't wanna.
77. *How old are your parents*? 
My mom is 49. My dad is 66.
78. *When is the last time you updated your blog*? 
Don't write one. 
79. *Do you have your wisdom teeth*? 
Nope.
80. *Favorite place to be*? 
Probably at an amusement or water park lol
81. *Have you been to New York City*? 
Once. Was fun.
82 *Favorite sit down restaurant*? 
Don't really have one.
83. *Ever been to Disney Land*? 
Yes.
84. *Do you have a favorite cartoon character*? 
Nope. Not into cartoons.
85. *Last thing you cooked*? 
Heated up chili & green beans from last nite.
86. *How is the weather today*? 
Was foggy.
87. *Do you email*? 
Yes.
88. *Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? *
From an online buddie.
89. *Last missed call? *
No one calls me
91. *Last voicemail you received? *
My mom lol
92. *Do you drunk dial/text*? 
No 
93. *Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone*? 
I don't think i've done anything stupid w/it yet. No, wait. I guess not even using it is kinda dumb. 
94. *What is the best city in the state that you live in*? 
Hmmmm. I dunno. I'm sure each one has pros & cons. 
97. *Are you bored right now*? 
Naw cuz i've been answering this.
98. *Last concert you went to*? 
I went to some 80s thing w/my mom & her bf in 2007. Think it was Van Halen or whatnot.
99. *What do you think about before you go to bed*? 
I dunno. Highly personal thoughts because i feel safe in the dark under the covers. 
100. *What are your plans for tomorrow? *
Thx for asking. I should finally dust a lil.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 

Don't know, may not finish them

2. Do you watch college football? 
Never

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
No one

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
No one did

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Chopin waltz Op.64 n°1, minute

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Don't remember, been a long time

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
can't wait to see it long

9. Where do you work? 
I don't work

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Water, coke and some sweets

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
No

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither

15. Do you like math? 
I love it

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
None

18. Favorite baseball team? 
I hate baseball so much, it's such a boring sport (can't even call it sport)
19. Favorte NBA team? 
None, I watch only soccer

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
I love it

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Tiffin

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My mother

23. What's your sign? 
Virgo

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
No, I find it stupid to have a favorite number

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Don't remember

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Food, mostly

27. Where does your family live? 
Won't tell 

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
A sister and a brother

29. Ever been called a *****? 
I think so

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Wacthing romantic Korean soape operas

31. Do you drink beer? 
Nope

32. Whats your favorite color? 
See through color

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
What's that ?

34. Ever bought anything online? 
No

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
I don't like social networks

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
All the time

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
More than 3 months ago

42. Do you have any talents? 

I wish

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
Fargo, hope I typed it correctly

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yes :/

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
I didn't

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
I don't

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No

54. Favorite actor? 
Christian Bale

55. Favorite actress? 
I don't have any

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Nope

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Oh yeah, I wish I could join the army


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
No, I'm full of everything

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Mc Donald's 

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 

Don't know
62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Why would I ?

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
3 total

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
I'd rather not answer lol

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Too many, 8 or so

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
I don't know what you are talking about

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
I dont drink

70. What is your college mascot? 
We don't have a mascot

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Never

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Heck no

77. How old are your parents? 
60 and 50/father, mother

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
I don't have a blog


79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No

80. Favorite place to be? 
I don't know, will think about it and then post it

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Korea House/Texas Road House ...

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Not really

85. Last thing you cooked? 
I don't remember, been way too long that I cooked something

86. How is the weather today? 
Awesom, perfect weather

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
From a Coordinate advisor or whatever he's called

89. Last missed call? 
Sister

91. Last voicemail you received? 
From my college

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
What ?

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Didnt do anything stupid with any cell, wait I lost 2 phones in less than a year lol

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
I live in a crappy, boring city, I would love to live in Alaska

97. Are you bored right now? 
It's 5:37 am, and I'm on sas filling up this stupid questionnaire, of course I'm bored

98. Last concert you went to? 
Never been to one

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
I don't know

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Nothing 
Wow I finished it


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
_yes I'm ready to kill some boredom
_
2. Do you watch college football? 
_no
_
3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
_whoever is bored I guess_

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
_can't remember_

5. Do you love anyone? 
_yes and I'm not telling_

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
_cut copy - hanging onto every heartbeat_

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
_the mall
_
8. How do you feel about your hair? 
_it's okay_

9. Where do you work? 
_nowhere at the moment_

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
_green tea_

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
_maybe_

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
_loud neighbours who blast their music early in the morning_

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
_does silver count as expensive?_

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
_neither_

15. Do you like math? 
_not really_

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
_..._

18. Favorite baseball team? 
_don't watch sports_

19. Favorte NBA team? 
...

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
_nope_

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
_mc donalds_

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
_my mom
_
23. What's your sign? 
_aries_

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
_no_

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
_never
_
26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
_I have money?
_
27. Where does your family live? 
_with me_

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
_only child
_
29. Ever been called a *****? 
_I don't know which word is the asterisks, but probably at some point lol
_
30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
_being lazy_

31. Do you drink beer? 
_on rare occasions_

32. Whats your favorite color? 
_blue_

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
_no
_
34. Ever bought anything online? 
_yup_

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
_neither
_
36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
_no_

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
_sometimes
_
41. Last time you saw your parents? 
_yesterday_

42. Do you have any talents? 
_probably, I haven't discovered them yet_

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
_no_
_
_44. Do you have any children? 
_no and thank god for that_

45. Last movie you watched? 
_at the movie theatre? beastly_

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
_yeah_

47. Did you take a nap today? 
_I just woke up_

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
_yes it was nice
_
50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
_actually I didn't, I'm getting bored with this_

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
_no
_
53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
_no
_
54. Favorite actor? 
_john cusack or zach braff
_
55. Favorite actress? 
_drew barrymore, angelina jolie, ellen page, etc_

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
_nope
_
57. Could you handle being in the military? 
_never thought of it_

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
_hungry, I haven't eatean anything yet today_

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
_mc donalds, although it's not that great_

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
_I use prepaid phone cards_

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
_yes
_
63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
_no_

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
_I don't know, I hope it exists_

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
_yeah a few_

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
_earlier this week_

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
_4
_
68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
_no_

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
_red wine or gin and tonic_

70. What is your college mascot? 
_not in college anymore_

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
_no_

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
_no
_
77. How old are your parents? 
_50+_

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
_don't write a blog_

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
_1 left lol_

80. Favorite place to be? 
_at home_

81. Have you been to New York City? 
_no_

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
_I don't eat out often_

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
_yes in france_

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
_scooby doo_

85. Last thing you cooked? 
_noodles_

86. How is the weather today? 
_warm and sunny_

87. Do you email? 
_rarely_

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
_some notification from a job finding site_

89. Last missed call? 
_none I think
_
91. Last voicemail you received? 
_don't use voicemail_

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
_no
_
93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
_texted the wrong person once_

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
_don't live in the usa_

97. Are you bored right now? 
_yes even more than when I started this questionary_

98. Last concert you went to? 
_long time ago, some local festival event
_
99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
_life
_
100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
_nothing as usually, another boring weekend for me_


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Alrighty I haven't done this **** in years. 

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I guess...

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nope

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
how the hell should I know?

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Before my phone got cut off, Kwon

5. Do you love anyone? 
Nah

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
In the Dark, Dev

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Galleria mall

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Hate it...I want it to grow longer already

9. Where do you work? 
At a mall's food court

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Rip it energy drink

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
yeahhh sometimes 

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Neighbors being ****ing noisy...**** I like my privacy

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope I'm broke as hell 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
None

15. Do you like math? 
it's ok

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 

42 

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None.. I don't watch baseball

19. Favorte NBA team? 
I guess Miami heat losers of the year

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Depends

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Sushi Iron

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
coworker I think

23. What's your sign? 
Virgo

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
8

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
at walgreens in the coins box :teeth

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 

Hair, piercings, rent, food, addictions, savings for school...etcc the rest I blow like crazy

27. Where does your family live? 
Dad in Panama mom in Miami beach

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 younger stepsister

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Pretty sure yeah

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Digging music that most of the population digs at the moment
Ice cream too!

31. Do you drink beer? 
Yeah

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Black, purple and gold

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
nahh

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yeah

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
both

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Sometimes I wish I was me personality wise in a hotter girl's body. Even though im pretty messed up in the head... I still like how I am

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Dad almost 2 years....mom almost 2 months

42. Do you have any talents? 
Singing, dancing, keeping track of time in my head without a watch, good with accents, pole dancing 

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yeah

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
Black swan

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 

Not really

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Havent slept all night and gotta go to work...hooray

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Yeah it was awesome! id love to repeat the experience

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Nah

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
No all the people I know are broke...hooraaayy!

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Not really...

54. Favorite actor? 
Adam sandler, jim carrey

55. Favorite actress? 
Kate winslet, drew, Sandra bullock

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
nah

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
nah


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Both

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
uhggg I try to avoid it but I love taco bell and wendys 

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$35

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yeah

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
no

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Not really...Im starting to believe in the law of attraction though.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Spanish fluently, and french like a foreigner.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Damn I need to get back on my routine...I just ride my bike to work 

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Like 4 i'm ****ing broke

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
nah

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Cranberry vodka, beer and Pina colada

70. What is your college mascot? 
i go to an institute

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yeah

77. How old are your parents? 
46 and 49

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Months ago

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yeah

80. Favorite place to be? 
home sweet home...but when pumped up at the club

81. Have you been to New York City? 
no i'd love to visit there!

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
dont care

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
disney world 

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
nah

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Spaghetti

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot as hell and sunny 

87. Do you email? 
nahh

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
don't know don't check anymore I got more than 9,000 junk mail on more than 3 other accounts

89. Last missed call? 
Eric- coworker that quit

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Daniel - neighbor 

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
oh hell yeah

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Droping it in the toilet and leaving it on the fridge

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Miami Beach

97. Are you bored right now? 
tired, hungry, thirsty, anxious, sleepy...need a cig!

98. Last concert you went to? 
don't recall 

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
I'm ****ing tired I better get up tomorrow to comply with whatever I needa get done

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Work ;(


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

*1. Are you ready for 100 questions? *
Sure am.

*2. Do you watch college football? *
No.

*3. Who will fill this survey out after you? *
I don't know.. But if they are reading this then Hello there. 
*
4. Who was the last person to send you a text? *
No one.
*
5. Do you love anyone? *
Yes.

*6. What are you listening to at the moment?*
_Isles and Glaciers - Clush_

*7. Where was the last place you went shopping? *
I forgot, but I went to the Roseville Galleria Mall.

*8. How do you feel about your hair? *
I hate how parts stick out even though I straighten it and how my hair isn't long. Aside from that, I am able to tolerate it.

*9. Where do you work? *
I am in school.
*
10. Last thing you ate/drank? *
Penne pasta with tomato sauce.
*
11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? *
Yes. I just feel like driving for no reason.

*12. Do you have any pet peeves? *
Yes.
*
13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? *
Yes, my Dad bought me an amethyst necklace one time for my birthday.

*14. AIM or Yahoo? *
Neither.

*15. Do you like math? *
Sort of.
*
16. How many hours on average do you work a week: *
I am in school.

*18. Favorite baseball team? *
I don't know many teams.

*19. Favorite NBA team? *
See above.

*20. Do you watch the Olympics? *
Sometimes.

*21. Last restaurant you went to? *
The Ruby Thai Kitchen.

*22. Who was the last person to call you?* 
No one has called me in a while.
*
23. What's your sign? *
Virgo.

*24. Do you have a favorite number? *
Not exactly.
*
25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? *
I do not remember.
*
26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? *
Possibly clothing.
*
27. Where does your family live? *
My Dad's side is all in Texas, my Mom's side mostly in California except for a few of her relatives including my grandfather are in the Philippines. 
*
28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? *
I have a brother who is 3 years older than me.

*29. Ever been called a *****? *
Yes, by my brother.

*30. Got any guilty pleasures? *
Yeah.

*31. Do you drink beer? *
No, I don't.
*
32. Whats your favorite color? *
I like grey and white. 
*
33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? *
Not really.
*
34. Ever bought anything online? *
Yes.
*
35. Myspace or Facebook? *
I don't like either very much but I do have a Facebook.

*36. Do you have T-Mobile? *
No.
*
38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? *
Yes, often but it's not healthy.

*41. Last time you saw your parents? *
About 3 hours ago.

*42. Do you have any talents? *
Somewhat, piano.
*
43. Ever been in a wedding?* 
No.
*44. Do you have any children? *
Nope.

*45. Last movie you watched? *
I forgot..

*46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? *
Not really.

*47. Did you take a nap today? *
Yes.
*
49. Ever been on a cruise? *
Yes.
*
50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? *
That always happens on these sort of things, eh?

*52. Do you have any wealthy friends? *
Not sure..

*53. Ever met anyone famous before? *
No.
*
54. Favorite actor? *
Maybe Steve Carell
*
55. Favorite actress? *
I don't know I don't watch movies or TV very often.

*56. Are you multi-tasking right now? *
Yep. Minecrafting, Skyping, and this.

*57. Could you handle being in the military? *
Probably not.

*58. Are you hungry or thirsty? *
I am thirsty, actually..

*59. Favorite fast food restaurant? *
Don't have one. 
*
61. What is your average cell phone bill? *
I don't know.
*
62. Do you own a camera phone? *
Yes.

*63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? *
No.

*64. Do you believe in Karma? *
Nooope.

*65. Can you speak any other languages? *
I am learning Tagalog.

*66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? *
Yesterday.
*
67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? *
Around 15.

*68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? *
No.

*69. Favorite alcoholic drink? *
I don't drink.
*
70. What is your college mascot? *
I have not gone to college yet.
*
71. Ever been to Las Vegas? *
Yes.
*
76. Have you ever been gambling? *
No.
*
77. How old are your parents? *
Why?

*78. When is the last time you updated your blog? *
Years ago.

*79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? *
Maybe.

*80. Favorite place to be? *
Either in my room, or in my backyard.

*81. Have you been to New York City? *
Yes, my brother's girlfriend lives there so my family visits every December.

*82 Favorite sit down restaurant? *
Shiraz.
*
83. Ever been to Disney Land? *
Yeah.
*
84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? *
None.
*
85. Last thing you cooked? *
Mashed potatoes.

*86. How is the weather today? *
Quite cold in the morning, it warmed up around 12 but remained to be pretty windy and cold.

*87. Do you email? *
Rarely.
*
88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? *
I don't remember.

*89. Last missed call? *
I haven't quite called anyone in a while.

*91. Last voicemail you received? *
See above.

*92. Do you drunk dial/text? *
See above and replace "called" with "texted".
*
93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? *
Faked a call. I don't know.

*94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? *
San Ramon.

*97. Are you bored right now? *
Pretty much.

*98. Last concert you went to? *
I've never been to a concert before.

*99. What do you think about before you go to bed?*
Whatever pops in my head.

*100. What are your plans for tomorrow? *
Nothing, really. Wake up, take a shower, sit on my computer, find something to eat. I _feel_ like doing something though. :blank


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Uh sure

2. Do you watch college football? 
Not usually 

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
the next person

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
i'm too lazy to look at my phone lol

5. Do you love anyone? 
*sigh* yes

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Welcome to the World - Jane Child

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
idr

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
i like the craziness of it

9. Where do you work? 
i'm a bum lol

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
water

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
i dont really care

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
certain noises hurt my ears cuz my ears and i can't stand rude people 

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
i guess..

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
i used to use aim, but got bored of it

15. Do you like math? 
sometimes

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
i don't have a job

18. Favorite baseball team? 
i normally dont watch, but the yankees

19. Favorte NBA team? 
idk

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
no

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
burger king lol

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
sister

23. What's your sign? 
libra

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
nah

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
i dont remember.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
lol my parents spend on me.

27. Where does your family live? 
new jersey and turkey

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
one sis

29. Ever been called a *****? 
yeah.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
listening to pop music, watching bh90210, saved by the bell, jem, my little pony and i ain't even ashamed

31. Do you drink beer? 
no

32. Whats your favorite color? 
hotpink, but i like every color

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
i used to. i'd love to still

34. Ever bought anything online? 
yeah

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
facebook. myspace got waaaaay too confusing.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
nope

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
sometimes, but im happy who i am 

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
my parents are on the couch watching something about irene

42. Do you have any talents? 
performing, licking my nose, computer skillzz, writing, being imaginative

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
too many

44. Do you have any children? 
yup i was on teen mom last season

45. Last movie you watched? 
smurfs with my dad

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
yes..

47. Did you take a nap today? 
my dad woke me at 4 lol

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
im not sure

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
no

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
not really

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
somewhat

54. Favorite actor? 
edward norton

55. Favorite actress? 
reese witherspoon 

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
no

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
i dont know.


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
thirsty

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
wendys

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
i dont know.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
lol yeah

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
ive never even seen weed hahaahahah

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
idk

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
turkish, karachay

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
months ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
not sure

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
photobucket and tinypic

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
cosmos 

70. What is your college mascot? 
idk

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
nooo 

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
no

77. How old are your parents? 
im not sure

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
im always on tumblr lol

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
im not sure

80. Favorite place to be? 
new york

81. Have you been to New York City? 
favorite place and future home <33

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
cheesecake factory

83. Ever been to DisneyLand? 
no :[[[[[

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
i have a lot of favorites. probably pink panther.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
cheeseburger

86. How is the weather today? 
lol theres a hurricane

87. Do you email? 
yeah

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
pshh, idk

89. Last missed call? 
idk

91. Last voicemail you received? 
idk

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
i never get drunk

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
lol i texted in the shower and it fell hahaha. i still do doe. 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
atlantic city or anywhere down shore

97. Are you bored right now? 
yeah

98. Last concert you went to? 
vampire weekend

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
uh idk

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
making sure i make it alive!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Dying of Embarrassment: Help for Social Anxiety & Phobia Forums Chat eGr*

Some are numbered weird.. bare with me... lol
ENJOY

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
No

2. Do you watch college football? 
No

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Nobody

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My ex 4 yrs ago

5. Do you love anyone? 
No

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Korn

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
cant remember

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Its ****ing long

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Soup

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
when people interrupt

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Gold chain, never wear it, some ****er will rob it

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
It can be interesting

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
I dont work

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None.. I don't care about baseball really.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Also don't care about NBA..

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Bits & pieces sometimes.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
I don't even remember.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Nobody knows me lol...its great

23. What's your sign? 
Scorpio but i dont believe in it

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
I have lots of fave numbers xDD

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Never

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Weed

27. Where does your family live? 
mum here in uk, dad in France

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 brother 2 sisters

29. Ever been called a *****? 
what's a *****?

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Many

31. Do you drink beer? 
Not as much as i used to

32. Whats your favorite color?
Red

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
um....nope.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Nope

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
They both smell like ****

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No but i wish i was able to do certain things

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
mum, few hours ago. dad couple moths ago whenn he came over

42. Do you have any talents? 
Drawing, painting.. I guess that is it mainly.
And same

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes

44. Do you have any children? 
**** no

45. Last movie you watched? 
Watchmen

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
I'm missing someone i dont know yet

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Cant sleep

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No....too busy reading & typing.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends?

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Jimmy Caugty. not sure he can be considered famous anymore.

54. Favorite actor? 
De Niro

55. Favorite actress? 
Zia zhiang.. however you spell it.. she was sayuri in memoirs of a geisha
i'll go with that

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Not sure.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Hungry

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
i dont usually but KFC is great

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
£0 since i dont have

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
no

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
A bit of french. and spanish a tiny bit

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
last year

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
1

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
any beer atleast 4% will do

70. What is your college mascot? 
Didnt have one

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom 57, Dad I dont even remember.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog 
Lol

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes! They fit ok

80. Favorite place to be? 
Everywhere is pretty ****...i guess in an empty feild. on a sunny day... with a joint

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Hate restaurants

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Idk......Butters from SouthPark

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Bacon sandwich

86. How is the weather today? 
Its night

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Cant say

89. Last missed call? 
I have no idea since i missed the call and i dont care xD

91. Last voicemail you received? 
**** voicemail

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Buy one

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Plymouth since it was my home. Im taking State to mean county

97. Are you bored right now? 
Very

98. Last concert you went to? 
when i was little

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
If my heart will stop again, new drawing ideas, sometimes things ppl said on DA or SAS, or my memorable dreams ,and if my sister will be okay

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
well...someoe got some more....so it'll be drawing....followed by smoking...followed by a nice spot of suicide. i'll be stoned tho so i'll probably forget to do it

You missed a load of questions xD lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
No >_<

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nope!

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
I'm guessing another person.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Dan

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yeah ^_^

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Loud pc in the other room.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Hard to remember... I guess Co-op.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Haha, I was just thinking how I needed to go buy hair dye. I do like my hair. Wish it was longer, but it'll grow.

9. Where do you work? 
Hopefully the public library!

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Water and pb sammich

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Nah. I'm happy in bed atm.

12. Do you have any pet peeves?
Visible snot in people's noses...

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Probably not.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
If I had to choose, yahooooo!

15. Do you like math? 
No! Nonononono.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week?
0

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Uhh... Blue Jays I guess.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Lakers! No. Yes. Okay and the Raptors.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Sometimes. Watch the hockey and skating usually. Oh and in the summer... No :3

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Tim Horton's, if that counts.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My dad.

23. What's your sign? 
Capricorn.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
Used to be 85. But not really.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 


26. What do you spend the majority of your money on?
Ummm. Books maybe.

27. Where does your family live? 
Mostly in Manitoba and Ontario.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 sister. Boo.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
No D:

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Spaghetti with chili :] mmmmm.

31. Do you drink beer? 
No!

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Red.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Haha not necessarily collect, but I had a few.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Not really.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Myspace  jk I've never used either.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No. I know I can change eventually.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Last night.

42. Do you have any talents? 
Piano, I suppose.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No.

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
The Shawshank Redemption.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No, I just woke up D:

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
I wish.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No >_>

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Wouldn't reeeally call her a friend. A wealthy acquaintance.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Nope.

54. Favorite actor? 
No idea.

55. Favorite actress? 
No clue.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
If I was trained, I guess.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
No.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Tim's ^_^

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$14.75 each month.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
I don't know.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
French.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Months ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
5 maybe.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Photobucket?

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Dunno.

70. What is your college mascot? 
High school... It's a horse. We don't have a person who runs around in a horse costume though.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No. Someday hopefully. For some reason I want to get married there.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No.

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom is 54 I think. Dad is 57 I think.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
No blog.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yep.

80. Favorite place to be? 
My room.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Any Japanese restaraunt.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
I don't.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Macaroni??

86. How is the weather today? 
Cold and sunny.

87. Do you email? 
Yes.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Paycheck.

89. Last missed call? 
No missed calls!

91. Last voicemail you received? 
I don't listen to voicemail.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
I have...

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Lost it  got a new one though. Yayy.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Regina! That's my favorite city in all of Canada.

97. Are you bored right now? 
Somewhat.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Billy Talent. Or wait no. Drake? Yeah i think it was Drake. So boring.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
I usually don't think about anything. Just feel alone/sad/lonely.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Gonna get some hair dye if I don't get it today. I should probably get it today. So no plans. Why? Are you busy??


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
As ready as I'll ever be.

2. Do you watch college football? 
No.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
I don't know.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Andy, my boyfriend.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends, boyfriend, family, pets

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The radio.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
The mall, yesterday with a couple friends.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I love my hair.

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere at the moment. :/

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Iced tea.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Sort of.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
People who think they're better than everyone else, liars, fakes, and people who are jealous & catty because of it.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Yeah but the expensive things were gifts.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
Noooo.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
I don't work yet. :/ Applying like crazy though. I need money. D:

18. Favorite baseball team? 
I hate baseball.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
I also don't like basketball...

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Usually.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
I had fast food yesterday, if that counts.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Friend.

23. What's your sign? 
Taurus and it suits me. 

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
8 for some reason. I have no idea why.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Its been a long time.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Well I really don't have money at the moment and I live at home, so my parents still pay for a lot of stuff for me.

27. Where does your family live? 
Maryland, Florida, California, North Carolina.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
2 brothers.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yep, that's what happens when you speak your mind. 

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Salty food<3.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Ew, that stuff's nasty.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Turquoise.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yes! I still have them....somewhere. 

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook. Myspace is stupid.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Nope.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Dad - couple hours ago , Mom - last night (she left for work really early this morning and I didn't see her)

42. Do you have any talents? 
Horseback riding, writing.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
The third Pirates of the Caribbean movie.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My best friend/boyfriend.  I'm seeing him tomorrow though.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Nope.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No lol.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not really.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No. :/

54. Favorite actor? 
Don't have one. I don't really care about celebrities.

55. Favorite actress? 
I don't know, once again I don't care about celebs.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Definitely not. ._.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Kinda hungry.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Burger King.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
I don't know, I don't pay it. ._.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Kind of.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
A little bit of Spanish and like three words of German. :b

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Two days ago I went running. I wanted to today but it's been pouring down rain so I can't. ):

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
A loooot.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
No idea what it's called but it's this grape wine cooler thing. It's amazingly delicious though. 

70. What is your college mascot? 
I don't care.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No and I don't want to.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Nope.

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom is 47, Dad is 46.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
I don't have one.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yeah.

80. Favorite place to be? 
On horseback. <3

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes, I love it there. Wouldn't want to live there but it's great to visit. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I like too many to pick just one. :boogie

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Nope.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Nah.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
TV dinner for lunch. 

86. How is the weather today? 
Chilly and rainy. Yuck.

87. Do you email? 
Yes.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
I have no idea.

89. Last missed call? 
Friend.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Same as above.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Nothing.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Ehh no clue. Baltimore kinda scares me, I rarely go to Annapolis, and while I live near DC it doesn't really count because it's not technically "in" Maryland. So I don't know.

97. Are you bored right now? 
Little bit.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Keith Urban, last summer.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
What I'm doing the next day or what I did THAT day.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
I'm going to RennFest with my boyfriend. We've never been before. 
__________________


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Of course not! 

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nope.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
A person with to much time on their hands.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
I've never had a phone :/

5. Do you love anyone? 
My dog.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Yiruma.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Asda.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's messy.

9. Where do you work? 
I'm a College Student.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Rice.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Too many to list.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope but i want a Rolex Deepsea Dweller.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
None.

15. Do you like math? 
Yes.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
0

18. Favorite baseball team? 
I'm English, don't know any.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Miami Heat.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Nope.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Nando's if that counts.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Can't remember.

23. What's your sign? 
Capricorn

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
6.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Last year.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Worthless Items.

27. Where does your family live? 
England, Cheshire. 

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
Unfortunately 2 Sisters and a Half Brother who i've barely met.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Whats *****?

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Anime if that counts.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Nope and i never will.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
White, it counts.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nope.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
I only buy things online.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook however i don't have either anymore.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Nope.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yes, mainly fictional characters...

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
6 hours ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
Nope, i'm boring.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Nope, they're depressing.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope and never will.

45. Last movie you watched? 
I watch Series, not movies.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Honestly, yes.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Waste of time but then so is life.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Yes.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Yes it's the Question 47 person.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Nope.

54. Favorite actor? 
I have a few but i'll say Will Smith.

55. Favorite actress? 
I don't know.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Nope.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Could the Military handle me?

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Thirsty...I want a cup of tea.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Nandos.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
I don't have a phone :/

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
I don't have a phone 

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope!

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Nope

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Bit of French...

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Couple hours ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Not many.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't drink alcohol, never will and i'm completely against it.

70. What is your college mascot? 
Don't have one.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Noe

77. How old are your parents? 
Early and late 40s.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Nope, don't think i have any.

80. Favorite place to be? 
Somewhere cold and quiet.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Don't know.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Depressing question...

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Butters!

85. Last thing you cooked? 
I can't cook.

86. How is the weather today? 
Cold.

87. Do you email? 
I have no one to email.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Don't know.

89. Last missed call? 
I don't have a mobile and i don't pick up the house phone.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Don't know.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Never.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Don't have one.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Nothing is the "best".

97. Are you bored right now? 
Extremely

98. Last concert you went to? 
Never been to a concert.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Everything.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Same as every day, nothing.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I am.

2. Do you watch college football? 
Never

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not sure.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My friend Dorcas

5. Do you love anyone? My friends, family, pets, 

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
My dog barking

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Wal-mart

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I love it! 

9. Where do you work? 
Family business- medical supplies and equipment

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Mocha java chiller from Sonic

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
No

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Yes, rudeness. Smacking, talking with food in mouth, not muting commercials, slurping, talking while yawning, etc... 

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nothing too expensive.. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math? 
NO

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
Same as most people... 8-5... With a day off

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None.. I don't care about baseball really.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Also don't care about NBA.. 

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Never 

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Sonic

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
I don't remember

23. What's your sign? 
Aries

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
No

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Last week.. I do volunteer work every week

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Music, vintage clothing, odd hats

27. Where does your family live? 
Near me

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 sister

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yes, all the time, for no good reason. Usually for not letting someone take advantage of me or walk all over me.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Drinking beer for breakfast on my day off.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Yes

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Blue

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yes 

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
FB 

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No I am glad I am me. Wouldn't change it despite all the bad times.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
This morning

42. Do you have any talents? 
Knitting, singing, I would count guitar, but I'm still learning.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Don't remember.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yes

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Yes, and hated it. Never again.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing?
No....I wasn't looking at the numbers

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not really.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No

54. Favorite actor? 
I don't know 

55. Favorite actress? 
I don't know

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Neither

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Sonic, I guess. But I generally hate eating out.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$12 

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No 

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No.. 

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
No

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
A few hours ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Do not make me go count

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Hendricks Gin and tonic, but I also like Jack Daniels. I actually can't choose between the two.

70. What is your college mascot? 
Never went to college

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
I don't know. Probably 49 and 50. 

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog 


79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No. 

80. Favorite place to be? 
No

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. But will be there tomorrow.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Don't know

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No, but I have been to Disney World

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Shaggy from Scooby Doo

85. Last thing you cooked? 
I don't know. It's literally been years since I've cooked.

86. How is the weather today? 
Sunny, but cool

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Package

89. Last missed call? 
Don't remember

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Don't remember

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Racked up like a $300 bill for ringtones and text message when I didn't even have a plan for texts or data usage.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
I don't know

97. Are you bored right now? 
No

98. Last concert you went to? 
Bon Jovi 

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
How many hours I have left before I have to wake up.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Plane to New York... Nervous


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I already done this but these questions are so tempting and nothing else to do.

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Bring it on

2. Do you watch college football? 
Sometimes.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Someone interesting

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
marc

5. Do you love anyone? 
sure

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
my ac and the tv in the living room

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
I dunno

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's getting way to long.

9. Where do you work? 
nowhere

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Ramen noodles, water

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
yes, huanted houses 

12. Do you have any pet peeves?
people that don't use their blinkers, . 

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
no

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
I use AIM

15. Do you like math? 
Um no!

16. How many hours on average do you work a week?
0

18. Favorite baseball team? 
none

19. Favorte NBA team? 
None

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Some of it

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
I don't remember

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Umm I think CVS

23. What's your sign? 
Capricorn.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
2

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
never

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on?
Food

27. Where does your family live? 
Here

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
2 brothers

29. Ever been called a *****? 
The b word? yea

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Trashy reality shows I guess.

31. Do you drink beer? 
No!

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Blue

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Um well duh!

34. Ever bought anything online? 
yes

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
I preffered Myspace.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yea.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Today

42. Do you have any talents? 
I can't think of one

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
yes

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
The shining.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No. 

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No I never take naps

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
no

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
No

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Don't think so

54. Favorite actor? 
Joesph gordan levvit

55. Favorite actress? 
Mila kunis

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Uhh no

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
The munchies

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Whataburger breakfast

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 


62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Not all the time

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
no

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
never

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
not a lot

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Photobucket

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
None really

70. What is your college mascot? 
dunno 

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No.

77. How old are your parents? 
mom like 54 dad 59

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
dont have one

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yep.

80. Favorite place to be? 
Room I guess.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I don't really have one 

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Disney world yes

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Helga from Hey arnold. lol But I can't think of one

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Ramen noodles

86. How is the weather today? 
It was sunny and kind of hot. Now it's all cool

87. Do you email? 
Not really

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
hmmm

89. Last missed call? 
none

91. Last voicemail you received? 
CVS

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
I threw it

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
The town where Garner state park is at. 

97. Are you bored right now? 
I am filling this out right

98. Last concert you went to? 
Coldplay

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Hw I am gonna sleep tonight

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
I really don't know. Going to get my meds.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Yes

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nope. 

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not sure.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
I just deleted my inbox... probably Wesley

5. Do you love anyone? 
I guess. 

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Silence

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Kohls? 

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I wish it didn't get so puffy.

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere... still in school.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Water.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Something other than sitting at home on a Friday would be nice.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Yeah. 

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Facebook.

15. Do you like math? 
Good at it, but I don't like it.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
Zero

18. Favorite baseball team? 
idgaf

19. Favorte NBA team? 
idgaf

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Some of it.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
I don't remember.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My mother...

23. What's your sign? 
I don't care about this stuff.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
e. I like the power series representation of it and the fact that its integral and derivative are the same.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Two weeks ago - 4 hours at the hospital.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Junk food or video games.

27. Where does your family live? 
Everywhere. Immediate family is in Minnesota.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
Twin sister 

29. Ever been called a *****? 
No

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Porn

31. Do you drink beer? 
Never. 17.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
None

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes. Video games.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Yes

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yes please.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
5 minutes ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
No. Smartness I guess.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Don't remember.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Nope. I see 51 is missing though.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Nope. I mean I've been to this girl's house for a party that's pretty rich she's more of a friendly acquaintance (that I have a crush on. )

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Nope

54. Favorite actor? 
Don't really watch movies

55. Favorite actress? 
Same as above.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
None of the above. Just had dinner. Maybe a bit thirsty but my bed is too warm.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Hmm... Chipotle. All the way.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
I don't pay it...

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yea 

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Hindi, not too fluently but I can understand everything.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
A few days ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
1, 2 if you could formal shoes.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Photoshop. Not regularly.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Can't drink

70. What is your college mascot? 
High school

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Yes when I was like 4

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Nope

77. How old are your parents? 
Uh... 44 and 42? or something. 

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog 

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Maybe. Not really sure.

80. Favorite place to be? 
No idea

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
No idea

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Pokemon?

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Scrambled eggs

86. How is the weather today? 
Veeeery windy

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
College application form.

89. Last missed call? 
Probably my mom.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Same as above.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Haven't been drunk, yet. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Call/text people is all...

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Minnesota is a lame state.

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes... very. Also 95 and 96 were skipped

98. Last concert you went to? 
Can't remember his name right now

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
I try not to think. If anything... well...

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Judging a debate tournament.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Wow, that's a lot

2. Do you watch college football? 
No

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Someone

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My boyfriend

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The vent

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
If food counts, then Subway

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I like it

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere right now

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Subway. and water

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yeah

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
No

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Yes actually but I've never worn it

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math? 
No

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
0

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Blue Jays, cause they're from my city, but I don't watch baseball

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Now that I don't care about at all

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Yup, I love the Olympics

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Uh, Subway

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Mom

23. What's your sign? 
Gemini

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
7, but not because it's "lucky"

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Several months ago

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
I dunno, I spend it on everything

27. Where does your family live? 
Thornhill, Ontario

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
Only child

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Not that I can remember

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Tons

31. Do you drink beer? 
No

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Purple

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yes

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yeah

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Three days ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
No

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
The Jazz Singer (1927)

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Not really

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Yes

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Not an overnight one

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
No

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Yup

54. Favorite actor? 
Leonardo DiCaprio

55. Favorite actress? 
Kate Winslet

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Never

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Not really

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
McDonalds

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
Don't know

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
No

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Long time ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Don't know, about 12

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Champagne

70. What is your college mascot? 
Lion

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Yes

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom 56, Dad 63

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Never

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No

80. Favorite place to be? 
The cottage

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yes

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Maybe Jack Astor's

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
No

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Kraft dinner

86. How is the weather today? 
Lots of rain

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
My new laptop 

89. Last missed call? 
I dunno

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Parents

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Took it in a canoe

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Toronto

97. Are you bored right now? 
Not really

98. Last concert you went to? 
American Idols Live Tour

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
How glad I am that I'm going to bed

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
More homework and grocery shopping


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Some are numbered weird.. bare with me... lol
ENJOY

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Why not?

2. Do you watch college football? 
Definitely not.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
I have no clue.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
I can't remember.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Family and a girl.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Dance With The Devil by Breaking Benjamin.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
A gas station.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's not going to be presentable no matter what I do. Why try?

9. Where do you work? 
Nowhere.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Dr. Pepper.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I do.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Yep.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
Not even close.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week?
Zero.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None.

19. Favorite NBA team? 
None.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Never have, never will.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Shoney's.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My brother.

23. What's your sign? 
Aries.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
Who has a favorite number?

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I can't remember, if ever.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Drugs.

27. Where does your family live? 
Here.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
Two brothers.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Sure. I've been called everything in the book.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Yep.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Socially.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Red.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nope.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yep.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither, ideally.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
All the time.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Dad's dead. Saw mom a few minutes ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
Writing.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yep.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
The Education of Charlie Banks. Loved it.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Always.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Never even seen the ocean.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Who cares?

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Sort of.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Nope.

54. Favorite actor? 
Edward Norton.

55. Favorite actress? 
I dunno.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Yes, I'm also on compassionpit.com and listening to music on Youtube.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
I'd like to think so but heavily doubt it.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Both

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Sonic.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$20ish.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
I do.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Not yet.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
To a degree.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
A bit of Spanish, not much at all. School really paid off..

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
This time last year hahahaha.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Two.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Nope.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Captain Morgan.

70. What is your college mascot? 
....

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Dunno.

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom's 47.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Few days.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yep.

80. Favorite place to be? 
In my room.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Don't know.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Nope.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Dunno.

86. How is the weather today? 
Rainy and miserable.

87. Do you email? 
Not really.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
A letter from an old nemesis.

89. Last missed call? 
My brother.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Same as question above.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Used to.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
I can think of half a dozen.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Murfreesboro

97. Are you bored right now? 
Very

98. Last concert you went to? 
Never been to any.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
What if I died?

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Nothing.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Probably Not

2. Do you watch college football? 
Nope

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Someone as bored as I am.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Mother

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends, Family, Pet

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Absolutely NOTHING

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Wal-Mart

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Need a Hair Cut

9. Where do you work? 
Air Force Hotel

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Pretzels / Water.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Home... maybe

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Dont believe so.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math? 
OF COURSE NOT!

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
32 on average

18. Favorite baseball team? 
not a fan

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Not a fan of this either 

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
if im bored

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Chili's

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Mother

23. What's your sign? 
sagittarius

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
304

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
High School

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Junk food

27. Where does your family live? 
a few miles up

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
only child...sadly

29. Ever been called a *****? 
a what?

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
One...that I probably cannot say here.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Never.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Blue

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nope

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Regular Ebayer

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
neither.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Yes

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Sometimes. Just to know what it was like.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mom-last night. Dad, couple mornings ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
Building, music playing, writing.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope

45. Last movie you watched? 
A Knights Tale

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
No, not really

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No. Wait SO IS 39!

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
HA!

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Not where I live.

54. Favorite actor? 
Hmm... would have to think hard about that one.

55. Favorite actress? 
Still not sure.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Both

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
McDonalds for Breakfast, Jack In The Box for Lunch.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$70

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
French and Spanish, but not fluently

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
LOL!

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
3

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Dont Drink

70. What is your college mascot? 
You know, I never found out.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom 52, Dad 56.


78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
My what?

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No. Had them pulled 

80. Favorite place to be? 
In the Air, whenever I can be in a plane

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Chili's or Applebees

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes actually. This Year for the first time in my life.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Bugs Bunny. Who Else

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Cook? ME?!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and sunny 

87. Do you email? 
Sometimes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Besides Junk or Bill? What else is there?

89. Last missed call? 
Dad, I think.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Mom

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
What?

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Scratch my private area

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Well, there's Austin, Dallas, Forth Worth, Houston, and San Antonio.
I'll say San Antonio since I've been there many times.

97. Are you bored right now? 
Not really. This site is entertaining me.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Never been to one

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
How much sleep I need to get.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Work, Church, and school.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
hmmm I guess so

2. Do you watch college football? 
no

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
I dunno

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
my 'boss'

5. Do you love anyone? 
my friends and fam

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
the sweet sound of students around me

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
my town

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
it's long, but kinda greasy at the moment :yes

9. Where do you work? 
at two kids' homes (i'm a tutor)

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
biscuits XD

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
yeaa...school is making me depressed -.-

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
people that ingnore me...

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nooo...haha i like the cheap ones! 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
None

15. Do you like math? 
hellzz naw

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
a couple hours

18. Favorite baseball team? 
don't like it

19. Favorte NBA team? 
don't like this too

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
nope

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
it's been a while...can't remember

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
a friend

23. What's your sign? 
Virgo

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
7...my lucky charm!

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
a couple of weeks ago gave money to a cancer organisation

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
clothes...and candy 

27. Where does your family live? 
somewhere...

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 (annoying) big brother 

29. Ever been called a *****? 
yea...who hasn't?

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
watching keeping up with the kardashians :blush

31. Do you drink beer? 
nope

32. Whats your favorite color? 
purple...it's mysterious!

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
whahahah i guess

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes (schoolbooks blahh)

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
none

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Nope 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
yes...but at the end of the day i'm glad i can be myself

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
this morning...before gong to school

42. Do you have any talents? 
karaoke and bowling xD

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
Black Swan

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
noo i'm actually not

47. Did you take a nap today? 
noooo....i'm sooo tired zzzzz

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
no, but now i do 

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
yes

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
dj tiesto and a couple of other national celebrities

54. Favorite actor? 
George Clooney

55. Favorite actress? 
Queen Latifah

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No...well a moment ago i was eating while i was on the computer haha

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
no, i would get eaten alive

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
nope...my belly is full right now :yes

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
good ol' fashioned MacDonalds 

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
20 euros a month

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yezzur

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No (not yet wink wink)

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
yes i do

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
yes, dutch, german, turkish, a bit of french and a little bit of spanish

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
haha...it's been A WHILE

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
not so many actually...probably 5 or 6 pairs

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't drink

70. What is your college mascot? 
we don't have one 

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No...but i wanna go 

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
my parents wont appreciate this question 
haha around 60

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog 

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No

80. Favorite place to be? 
my room

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
i dunno

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
butters from south park 

85. Last thing you cooked? 
nuthin

86. How is the weather today? 
rainy and cold...

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
mail from my teacher

89. Last missed call? 
a friend

91. Last voicemail you received? 
an unknown number

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
accidentally call someone

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
eindhoven!!

97. Are you bored right now? 
yeaa

98. Last concert you went to? 
dont remember

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
aaah finally getting some sleep :clap

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
going to school....'sigh'


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Well no one's done this in a while! I'm bored out of my skull, might as well.

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
No.. oh wait, okay.

2. Do you watch college football? 
Not once.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
I have no idea.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My mom.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends and family.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Toi que je veux - France Gall

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Drug store.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I can't stand it.

9. Where do you work? 
I don't.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Apple.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Not really.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Many, many, many.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nah.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
Not in the least.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
N/A

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
"

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Not too religiously.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
I can't really recall.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Good lord.. my mother maybe? I can't remember.

23. What's your sign? 
Taurus.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
No.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
This past Monday I volunteered at a church yard sale.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Clothing usually.

27. Where does your family live? 
All over the place. Ontario, Maryland, Germany.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
2 brothers.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Sure.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Watching America's Next Top Model, or Jerry Springer.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Nah.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Black, white, ivory, grey. Neutrals.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nope.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Every moment of every day.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mom: Friday night 
Dad: Two or so hours ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
I wouldn't say so.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Not even _to_ a wedding.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Breakfast at Tiffany's yesterday morning.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My best friend!

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nope.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
I did, in fact. 39 as well.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
I wouldn't say so.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
I met Avril Lavigne once but I don't think that really counts.

54. Favorite actor? 
Phillip Seymour Hoffman

55. Favorite actress? 
Audrey Hepburn probably.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Yes.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Thirsty.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Meh, I don't like fast food much, haven't had it in so long.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$25 a month, it's fixed though.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Not really.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Some French.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Thursday.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
That I actually wear? 3.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't really have one, something that's not too strong.

70. What is your college mascot? 
Haven't attended college as of yet.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No.

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom: 43
Dad:49

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
A few hours ago.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
I don't have them, at all. I was born without them.

80. Favorite place to be? 
At home in my room, outside before sunset, or in the city at night.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Meh, haven't been to one that's blown me away.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yeah.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Betty Boop, or Bugs Bunny.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
I have not the slightest idea..

86. How is the weather today? 
Overcast but bright and warm.

87. Do you email? 
Occasionally.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Got a letter from one of my friends a couple weeks ago.

89. Last missed call? 
Mom.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
"

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
I try not to, don't want to make an idiot of myself.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Drop it?

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Toronto, indefinitely.

97. Are you bored right now? 
Very.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Haven't been to a proper concert.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Everything.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Going to school, studying when I get home.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*No... OH MY GOD!! NO!! I'm not ready!! *

2. Do you watch college football? 
*No.*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*How could I know? *

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*My sister*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Yes.*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Indy 500 race.*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Walmart*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*It's long and beautiful. ^_^*

9. Where do you work? 
*Nowhere now, because it's summer, but at schools during the school year.*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Pepsi*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Ireland would be nice. *

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*Yes. Tons. Greedy people, idiots, racists, people who don't support gay marriage, rude people... The list goes on and on.*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*No.*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*No.*

15. Do you like math? 
*Yes. As long as it's not too hard.*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*Zero now... *

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*No.*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*No.*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Sometimes.*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Arby's.*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Mom, probably.*

23. What's your sign? 
*Leo.*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*42*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Probably 2 years ago - at the animal shelter.*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*paying back my loan for my Ireland trip.*

27. Where does your family live? 
*Illinois, mostly (the U.S.)*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*I'm the middle sister. (one older sister, one younger sister)*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Probably... I'm not sure which word that is...*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Yes.*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Not often. I don't like the taste.*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Blue, Green, Yellow, Pink (but not all together.) Blue and green are good together, and pink and yellow are good together... I also like the full rainbow. Colours are grand. *

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Yes. I've still got them.*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yes.*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Facebook.*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No *

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*Yes. All the time.*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*I can see my mom right now. I last saw my dad in 2008, when he died.*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Being funny, drawing, painting, writing*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Yes.*

44. Do you have any children? 
*No.*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Nightmare on Elm Street 5. Oh my god. It was so stupid.*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*Yes.*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*No.*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No.*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*No.*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*Yes.*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*No.*

54. Favorite actor? 
*Johnny Depp, Robert Downey Jr., Jamie Bell*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Shawnee Smith, Gillian Anderson*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*Yes.*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*Probably, but I'm not going to do it.*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*No.*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Arby's*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*Don't know...*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yes.*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No.*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*Sort of. I believe when you're an *** hole sometimes it catches up to you. It's not some magic power over everyone, but it's a result of other people giving back to you what you give to them.*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*I'm not fluent, but I know a lot of Spanish*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*A couple days ago.*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*Lots.*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Yes.*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Bulmers Irish Cider*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*Panther*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*No*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*Yes.*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Mom is 43. Dad is forever 39.*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*Today*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Yes. Somewhere below my gums.*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*In bed or in Ireland.*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*I've been to JFK and Laguardia airports. Are those in the city? I don't know...*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*A mexican restaurant in my area. I won't say the name for fear you'll be able to stalk me with it, since it's possibly unique to my town.*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*No*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Toki Wartooth*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Pizza, maybe?*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Hot and sunny *

87. Do you email? 
*Not usually.*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*probably my 21 Jump Street DVDs. Or a letter saying I got money deposited into my account from working.*

89. Last missed call? 
* Someone I don't know. I missed it on purpose.*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
* Work.*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*No.*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Dropped it in a puddle in the road while I was going sledding.*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Chicago I guess. What else is there?*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Little bit.*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Some small band in London.*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*My thoughts get all scattered when I go to bed, so something that doesn't make any sense.*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Plant my pumpkins, or water them if I plant them later today. *


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Sure

2. Do you watch college football? 
Never

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
How am I suppose to know?

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My mom

5. Do you love anyone? 
My dog

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Acidez - No Pidas Permiso

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Wal-mart

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I like it, I wish I could get myself to shave the sides and have the top grow some more though

9. Where do you work? 
"My job is being a student"

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Water

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yeah

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Disorganized people

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Ha ha no

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math? 
NO

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
None

18. Favorite baseball team? 
I don't like sports

19. Favorte NBA team? 
I don't like sports

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Swimming sometimes

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Some "Mexican" restuarant

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My mom

23. What's your sign? 
Taurus

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
8

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
A couple of months ago I did community service helping this marathon thing

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Junk food

27. Where does your family live? 
The United States and Mexico

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
An older brother

29. Ever been called a *****? 
The B word? Yeah sure

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Eating junk food while lying on my bed and then not exercising 

31. Do you drink beer? 
Very rarely

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Blue or gray/silver

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No..

34. Ever bought anything online? 
No

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yes

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
A couple of minutes ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
I am okay with drawing

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
Dragon Ball Z World's Strongest

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yeah

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No, maybe later

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No I don't pay attention to that kind of thing when I'm filling these out

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Oh how I wished

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No

54. Favorite actor? 
I'm not big on actors

55. Favorite actress? 
I'm not big on actors

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Not really

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Maybe, I don't think so


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
I just ate

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Burger King ever since that one time McDonalds didn't give me fries with my food, I had to ask for it.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$30 a month

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Spanish

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
No gym, I worked out a day ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Two

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Two

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
I don't have one

70. What is your college mascot? 
I'm still in high school

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Once

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
Around their late 30s

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Yesterday I think

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes 

80. Favorite place to be? 
My room, safe from the world

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I... don't know?

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
A couple of times

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Dan from Dan Vs. is pretty fly

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Eggs

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and sunny 

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
I don't get mail

89. Last missed call? 
Wrong number

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Dad

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Text random people 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Kansas City............. I guess.............

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes

98. Last concert you went to? 
I've never been to one

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Any problems I have and how I wish some things would pan out

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Hiding in my room so my mom won't make me do chores


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*Yes!*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*Never.*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*Haven't got any idea o.o*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*O2*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Family. Boyfriend? No idea lol, also my cat <3*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Various sounds on my laptop.*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Iceland~ the store, not the country xD*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*I want it longer, and it's annoying how frizzy it gets when wet.*

9. Where do you work? 
*Wilkinsons.*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Mashed potatoes and vegetables/lucozade*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Not really, no.*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*Controlling people and being told what to do. Being also called stupid for no reason too, as people tend to do. =_=*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*Nope. My boyfriend bought be an engagement ring at £105 but lol, not mine anymore.*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Don't use either much, but Yahoo.*

15. Do you like math? 
*I hate the subject =_=*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*3 hours, round abouts.*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*None. Baseball isn't shown here anyway.*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*...what's that?*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*On occasion, when bored.*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Boothes restaurant.*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Boyfriend.*

23. What's your sign? 
*Capricorn.*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*Nope. lol*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Had no choice but to volunteer at a shop over a year ago.*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Alcohol, cigarette's or games.*

27. Where does your family live? 
*Preston, England.*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*One sister.*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Been called a lot of things, so probably.*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Drinking, smoking, Twilight, eating sweet things... I feel guilty about a lot of things xD*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*No.*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Green*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Yes, still have them and I occasionally buy them every now and again <3*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yeah, usually from Amazon.*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Facebook, I guess.*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*No.*

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*All the time.*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*Dad, about an hour ago. Mum, a few minutes ago.*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*None.*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*No. Been to a wedding but never in one.*

44. Do you have any children? 
*No.*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Happy Feet.*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*No.*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*Nope.*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No.*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*Nope xD*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*No.*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*I met Timmy Mallet, dunno if he's considered famous though XD*

54. Favorite actor? 
*Jensen Ackles.*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Olivia Wilde.*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*Not really.*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*I wanted to be before, so possibly.*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Probably thirsty.*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Used to be Pizza Hut, but since that's gone it's now Subway~*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*£30/40*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*A couple/few of them.*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No.*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*Not especially.*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*A bit of German and Japanese.*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*Never xD*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*About 14 or 15.*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*I use Photobucket and Tinypic.*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Vodka and Red Bull. Also WKD.*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*Didn't have one.*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*Never been to America o.o*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*No.*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Um... around 56 and 46. Maybe a year older than that, lose track xD*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*Don't have one.*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Got all of them removed.*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*Home. Or Egypt~ somewhere sunny and exotic.*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*Once again, no.*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*No idea.*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*Nope.*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Cartoon - Doctor Doom from Fantastic Four. Anime - Roy Mustang from FMA*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Chicken Wings.*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Hot, sunny and windy.*

87. Do you email? 
*Not often, occasionally though.*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*Dunno, don't wanna check xD*

89. Last missed call? 
*Boyfriend.*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*Mother.*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*No.*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Gave it to my boyfriend to borrow.*

94. What is the best city in the country that you live in? 
*Probably London, or York.*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Very.*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Never went to one.*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Nothing really o_o*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Going to work, probably seeing the boyfriend =_=*


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
OHHHH HHHHHEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL NNNNNAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW

2. Do you watch college football? 
Not really, I watch it if I'm bored and there ain't **** else on.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Yo stanky *** friend

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
I don't text, but I guess any type of text message (not phone) then it was my girlfriend.

5. Do you love anyone? 
My girlfriend.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Juicy J - 420

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Uh, **** idk.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's funny.

9. Where do you work? 
My job is to steal other peoples possessions.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Some coke. ohohoohoh

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yup, wish I was with my girl.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Yea, the word pet peeves. 

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Stay trying to rob somebody.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
The **** I look like.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
All day err day.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Gross.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Chicago Bulls.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
No.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Too poor for that ****, I don't consider fast food places a restaurant. p:

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
My girl.

23. What's your sign? 
Aries

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
I've had alot over the years; 99, 13, 00. I'm weird.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
OHOHOHOOHOH ****. Good one.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Food, I want to be fat.

27. Where does your family live? 
wat.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
2 sisters and a brother. ;d

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yes.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
**** you.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Nah, ****s nasty. 

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Red, Black, Purple, Light Blue.... oh **** so I guess I have alot. ;d

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
I think I had some, tho, wasn't trying to collect them, ha. Gay.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Nope.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Minutes ago, lol.

42. Do you have any talents? 
No.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
No.

44. Do you have any children? 
Sure do.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Pokemon the First movie, l0l.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My girl. ;[

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nah

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
and 39, 51, yes.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
No we're all po. Can't afford the O-R, l0l.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No.

54. Favorite actor? 
Don't have one.

55. Favorite actress? 
Don't hasss one.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Yes.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Neither.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
WENDYS!

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
0$

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
No phone.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Nah

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Spanish.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
6 Days ago, l0l.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
2

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Photobucket.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
**** that.

70. What is your college mascot? 
College... whats that.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Nah

77. How old are your parents? 
****, I don't even know.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Blog? No.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Que?

80. Favorite place to be? 
Hmm... not sure.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Don't know.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Gir.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Me? Cook...ha

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and annoying as ****.

87. Do you email? 
Rarely

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
A letter from my girlfriend. 

89. Last missed call? 
Idk.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Eh, idk.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No, I'm not an idiot.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Annoyed the **** out of this girl, haha.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Chicago

97. Are you bored right now? 
I guess

98. Last concert you went to? 
Dimmu Borgir.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
STUFF.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Depends. ;d


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*I guess so.*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*No.*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*No idea.*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*A friend.*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*Yeah.*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Hurt - Nine Inch Nails.*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Bought a poutine at a hot dog stand.*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*I love my hair.*

9. Where do you work? 
*Don't work. Although I have been looking. :/*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Water.*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Yeah, the library.*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*People that walk slowly in front of me... They annoy me to no end.*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*No.*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Neither.*

15. Do you like math? 
*Just thinking about math makes me anxious. So no, I don't like math.*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*Zero.*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*Don't have one.*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*Don't have one.*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Occasionally.*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Don't remember. Probably McDonalds.*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*My mom.*

23. What's your sign? 
*Virgo.*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*9.*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*A couple months ago.*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Miscellaneous stuff.*

27. Where does your family live? 
*All over the place: Toronto, England, the US of A, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Australia, Germany.*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*I have a younger brother.*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Yeah.*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*I guess so?*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Never have.*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*GREEN.*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Nope... Never really cared much for them.*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yeah, clothes and books from a long time ago.*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Ugh, neither.*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*Nope.*

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*Yeah, most of the time actually.*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*Saw my mom like 10 minutes ago. Saw my dad a couple days ago.*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Don't think so.*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Yup, been the flower girl twice.*

44. Do you have any children? 
*Not now and never will.*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*How to Train Your Dragon.*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*No.*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*No.*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No.*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*Nope.*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*Nope.*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*No.*

54. Favorite actor? 
*Don't have a favourite.*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Don't have a favourite.*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*Nope. I've got nothing else to do.*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*Probably not.*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*No.*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Subway.*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*Pretty expensive... Around $50.*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yes.*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No.*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*No.*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*Tamil and French. Both could use some work though.*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*Hahaha, never have. Unless you count gym class from three years ago.*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*One.*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Yup, photobucket.*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Don't have one.*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*Not in college.*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*Nope.*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*Nope.*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Mom's 46. Dad's 53.*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*A week ago.*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Yeah, somewhat.*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*Under the canopy in the forest during a sunny day.*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*Sadly, no. Would love to go though.*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*An Italian place not too far from my house.*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*Yeah.*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Hmmm. Can't choose.*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Roti.*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Mostly overcast and not too humid... Thankfully.*

87. Do you email? 
*Yup.*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*From universities.*

89. Last missed call? 
*I dunno. Don't have caller ID. But a couple days ago.*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*Don't have voicemail.*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*Never been drunk.*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Well, I dropped it, twice. But that's all. Love my phone too much to do anything stupider.*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Toronto. No question.*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*YES.*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Sigh, never been.*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Usually too tired to think about anything.*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Meetup with a couple friends for their birthdays.*


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Just about..

2. Do you watch college football? 
Not once.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
I have no idea.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
Steve

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Que n'ai-je ? - Keren Ann

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Simons

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I love the colour and texture.. wish it had a little more body.

9. Where do you work? 
KFC

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
rice pudding

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yes

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Many, many, many.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
Absolutely not.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
Pah.. less than 8

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
"

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
With complete apathy.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
M sur Masson

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Dany.

23. What's your sign? 
Scorpio

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
9

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
This past Monday I volunteered at a church yard sale.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Clothing, books, luxury beauty products, tea

27. Where does your family live? 
Toronto

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 little sister

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Sure.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Watching Jerry Springer & Jerry Springer's Baggage

31. Do you drink beer? 
Ick.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Ivory, cream, light pink.

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yeah right.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No. What kind of question is this?

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
No..

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mom: Ten mins ago
Dad: " "

42. Do you have any talents? 
Yes

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Twice in my life.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
_Buffalo '66_ Friday night.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My boyfriend, and Kayla and Steve

47. Did you take a nap today? 
I could have used one.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Yes.. not really my thing.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Not until the person I copied this from pointed it out.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
I wouldn't say so.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Atom Egoyan at TIFF two years ago.

54. Favorite actor? 
Groucho Marx & Alec Guinness,

55. Favorite actress? 
Isabelle Huppert

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Not really

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
What? No.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Thirsty.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
I don't mind Thai Express.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$25 a month, it's fixed though.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Not really.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Some French, a smattering of Polish

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
20 mins ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
6

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Yes.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Rose

70. What is your college mascot? 
Haven't attended college as of yet.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No.

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom: 49
Dad:49

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
A week and a half ago

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Not anymore

80. Favorite place to be? 
5455 rue d'Iberville, Steve's appartment, or in my bedroom with my best friend.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Sit-down restaurant? What kind of term is that? Well, I'd say Sushi Delight on the Danforth.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No. I don't think I ever will. I don't like Disney.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Cheburashka

85. Last thing you cooked? 
I made crumpets last night..

86. How is the weather today? 
Arbitrary thunderstorms in the morning, humid all day, slightly overcast.

87. Do you email? 
Occasionally.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
My boyfriend mailed me a copy of his house-keys.

89. Last missed call? 
Kevin Weegar from Morrisburg, Ontario, whoever he may be.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
I don't have voicemail.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Drop it?

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
MTL

97. Are you bored right now? 
No, I'm procrastinating.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Ra Ra Riot.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
him, usually.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Going to school, finishing the assignments I put off this evening.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I am.

2. Do you watch college football? 
yes alot

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not sure.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
luis

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends, Family, pets

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
youtube

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
walgreens

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I like it..

9. Where do you work? 
goodwill

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Water.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I do.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
backstabbers
13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
nope

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
both

15. Do you like math? 
yes

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
under 20 hrs

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None..

19. Favorte NBA team? 
spurs 

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
yes

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
burger king

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
friend

23. What's your sign? 
dont know

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
no

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
today at good will industries going on 6 months

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
bills and food

27. Where does your family live? 
Texas

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
only child

29. Ever been called a *****? 
yes
30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
carbohydrates and fattening foods

31. Do you drink beer? 
no

32. Whats your favorite color? 
orange

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
no

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
neither

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
yes
41. Last time you saw your parents? 
1999
42. Do you have any talents? 
weight lifting

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
no

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Don't remember.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My best friend.. 

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No, 

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No....

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Not really.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
no

54. Favorite actor? 
Antonio Banderas

55. Favorite actress? 
Cameron Diaz
56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Both

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Taco Bell

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
0.00

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No loooool

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
yes

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Spanish

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
one day ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
7

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Photobucket

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Cherry wine

70. What is your college mascot? 
Paydirt Pete

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yea

77. How old are your parents? 
deceased.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog 


79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No. 

80. Favorite place to be? 
Oregon

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Don't know.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
ralph from the simpsons

85. Last thing you cooked? 
home made burritos

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and sunny 

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
none

89. Last missed call? 
Telemarketer..

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Same as question above.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Nothing. 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
San Antonio

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes

98. Last concert you went to? 
2004 Music As A Weapon Tour

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
dreading tomorrow

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
not sure.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Yes!! I love these threads! As weird as it may seem, I find it enoyable to fill these out and to read others. Even though this is super old and long, I'm happy to see it.

2. Do you watch college football? 
No.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not a clue, probably no one.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
A friend.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends, Family, Pets

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The hum of the lights and the background sound of the tv in another room.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
The mall.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I'm glad I cut it. It's cooler for the summer.

9. Where do you work? 
N/a

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Water and spaghetti.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I'm ok with where I am, at the moment.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
When people kick/swing their leg when sitting. 

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nothing too expensive.. 

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither. Skype.

15. Do you like math? 
not really

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
40

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Mets

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Don't have one. When I was younger, I rooted for the Suns and the Celtics. An honorable mention goes out to the Pacers, because I was a Reggie Miller fan.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
ALWAYS.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Don't remember.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Pharmacy

23. What's your sign? 
Sagittarius

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
4

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Donated clothes a few months ago.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Spending time with friends..travelling to see them, movies, restaurants, etc.

27. Where does your family live? 
USA

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
siblings

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yes.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
hmm..I'm sure I do..hmm..

31. Do you drink beer? 
No, hate it.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Light yellow

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
I had a few 

34. Ever bought anything online? 
of course.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither, but facebook.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Nope

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yes

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
An hour ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
nah, not really. I can sorta write, and I have a pretty good memory.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Not sure

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My cat.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No, but I was very close to taking one.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No, just 17.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Yes.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Yep- Jennifer Aniston, Adam Scott, Richard Ayoade, Linkin Park, John Tuturo.

54. Favorite actor? 
Colin Firth

55. Favorite actress? 
Melissa McCarthy

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Weirdly, no.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Always thirsty.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Don't know.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
too much

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
No.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
it's been too long.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
a lot.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Not anymore.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Frozen margaritas.

70. What is your college mascot? 
n/a

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Yep

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yep

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom: 67, Dad: 70.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have a blog 

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Yes

80. Favorite place to be? 
the park by me

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yep 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
too many to list

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
no 

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
the three chipmunks

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Spaghetti

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot, humid, and now rainy.

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Invitation to a family function.

89. Last missed call? 
Work related.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Same as question above.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
....

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
NYC

97. Are you bored right now? 
No

98. Last concert you went to? 
I think it was Lady Antebellum.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Review the day, think of what I have to do tomorrow.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Work, hopefully get in early, so I leave earlier.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*yup*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*you talking about soccer?*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*Idunno*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*My mother*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*I love myself, does that count?*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*Nothing*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*West field Mall*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*I like how it's a bit shorter because it dry faster*

9. Where do you work? 
*Peet's Coffee*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Almonds and Water*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Yes, I wish I can be in Asia right now*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*Too many*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*I have a thousand dollar necklace?*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*Yahoo*

15. Do you like math? 
*I like derivative math. It's challenging and fun to do, but I'm not great at it. Lol*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*It depends on how they schedule it*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*Giants *

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*Lakers*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Winter Olympics only*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Tofu House*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Manager*

23. What's your sign? 
*What do you mean? I'm a Scorpio?*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*11 and 19*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Less than a month ago*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Food because food is bae*

27. Where does your family live? 
*In a house, DUH*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*I have an older brother*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*I've been called a lot of things*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*Manipulation*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*Naw*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Pastel*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*Yush*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*All the time. Amazon prime c:*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Facebook, but hardly use it*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*Nope*

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*Uh no. I'm so fabulous*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*A second ago*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Maybe*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*Yes*

44. Do you have any children? 
*No*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Inside out. I saw it with my friend, and holy moly. We both cried ;~;*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*I was earlier today, but not anymore*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*Nope*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*Yes, and I hated it*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*No*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*Yes*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*Yup, and I'm friends with them too*

54. Favorite actor? 
*Naw*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Naw*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*Nope*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*Depends what I'm doing*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Thirsty as fck. Just had a bar of chocolate*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*YUCK*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*I wouldn't know*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*What?*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*Fo sho*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*Beside English, I can speak Mandarin fluently. I can understand a bit of Fuzhou dialect, Cantonese and Taiwanese. Speak a tiny bit of Japanese (I'm learning it right now)*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*An hour ago*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*Not a lot*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Kinda*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*Wine*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*None*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*Not yet*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*You mean have I ever gambled? Yes*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Early 50s and late 40s*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*Today*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Yes*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*My bed*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
*Nope and don't plan to*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*Sit down restaurant? None*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*Only three of them*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Yes and no. Does anime count?*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Chicken breast*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Windy*

87. Do you email? 
*Yes*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*SAT report*

89. Last missed call? 
*Mother*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*From work*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*Naw*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Slam it on the ground due to anger*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*My city/town*

97. Are you bored right now? 
*Nope*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*Never been to a concert*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*Life*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*Work, gym, food, sleep*


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Is there a reward for answering them?

2. Do you watch college football? 
Sometimes

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Another member

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
A friend

5. Do you love anyone? 
Friends & Family

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The audio of CNN International

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Walmart

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's short. As usual.

9. Where do you work? 
Somewhere

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Pizza

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
I'm moving soon enough.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
A few

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Text messaging

15. Do you like math? 
I was a Teaching Assistant in college

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
It depends

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Yankees

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Knicks

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Some of them

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Chipotle

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Appointment reminder

23. What's your sign? 
One of the 12

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
> 0 and < 1,000,000

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
a weekend ago

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Road trips, leisure activities, rent

27. Where does your family live? 
US

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
siblings

29. Ever been called a *****? 
I've been called a few things. Life goes on.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Probably

31. Do you drink beer? 
Once in a while

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Not sure

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Nope

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Facebook. Occasionally

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Nope

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Perhaps

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
See? Ages ago. Talk to? A week ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
It depends what one considers a talent

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
No.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Back to School

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
A few people

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nope

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
In a roundabout sort of way

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Nope

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Yes.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Downtown Julie Brown

54. Favorite actor? 
Good question

55. Favorite actress? 
Another good question

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Indeed I am

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Yes

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
After reading this question, yes.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
White Castle

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
> $1 and < $200

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Yes

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
A little

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Irregularly - a few weeks ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
6?

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Facebook

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
If I drink, Heineken

70. What is your college mascot? 
A nice one

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Yes

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yes

77. How old are your parents? 
Older than me

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
N/A

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No

80. Favorite place to be? 
Six Flags. I love roller coasters.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Indeed

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Ruth's Chris Steak House

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Mickey Mouse

85. Last thing you cooked? 
The word 'cooking' doesn't describe it.

86. How is the weather today? 
It's okay.

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
about making plans

89. Last missed call? 
Not sure

91. Last voicemail you received? 
"What's up?" - in a manner of speaking

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Film a roller coaster ride without it in a case.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
TBD

97. Are you bored right now? 
No

98. Last concert you went to? 
It's been a little while.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Floss, Brush, Mouthwash

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Win the Lottery.


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*takes deep breath* Okay, ready!

2. Do you watch college football? 
As the OP stated, "Not if I can help it!"

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
It's a mystery...

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My boo 

5. Do you love anyone? 
Yes. The aforementioned boo and a few family members.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The s.o. re-watching an episode of "Mad Men" in the next room.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Wal-Mart. I have a less savory nickname, but...I'll it keep to myself.

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I want more volume, a slight natural curl and for it to be RED. As in auburn or burgundy. Too bad it's the color most difficult to try to keep.

9. Where do you work? 
At a chiro office

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Coffee

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
YES!

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Badly behaved children and "boom" cars are BIG ones.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No. I've always thought it ridiculous, but after selling some of my mom's old broken necklaces to one of those shady Payday Loan/We Buy Gold places, maybe a good investment after all...

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
Algebra and I get along okay, but not geometry (and the very thought of trigonometry _scares_ me). *Still* not sure how I made it through my psych statistics course...

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
Not enough.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None. I hate sports.

19. Favorite NBA team? 
See above.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
No. Watching people who have been practicing since they could practically walk is not especially interesting to me.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
A South African restaurant.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
The s.o.

23. What's your sign? 
Like the OP, Pisces.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
No.

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Donated money to an animal rescue yesterday.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Supplements and sunscreen.

27. Where does your family live? 
Texas, New Mexico, Wisconsin, Illinois and one recently discovered uncle lives in Australia.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
Raised as an only; have two half sisters.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
If it's what I suspect it is, many times.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
The Girls Next Door

31. Do you drink beer? 
Very rarely. Don't care for it, nor the effect it has on my bladder.

32. What's your favorite color? 
It's a toss-up between lavender, baby pink and seafoam green. Don't make me choose; I can't!

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
I think I _may_ have had an authentic one. Lots of dollar store knock-offs, however. We were poor and my mother thought them outrageously expensive.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Boy, this must be an old survey! Oh, _yes_! As my credit card statement can attest to, I am an avid fan of online shopping.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No.

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Yes. Or rather, a better _me_.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
My mother: last week. My father, 2009-a few months before he was killed in an accident.

42. Do you have any talents? 
I'm told I write well. And that I'm a talented massage therapist.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Too many.

44. Do you have any children? 
No, thank goodness!

45. Last movie you watched? 
Cannot recall.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
A certain "friend".

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nope. Even though I needed one.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Never. Nor do I care to.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Nope!

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Yes.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No.

54. Favorite actor? 
I can't decide between Michael Fassbender or Richard Jenkins. Probably Fassbender. He's an incredibly versatile and talented actor.

55. Favorite actress? 
No one comes to mind at the moment. I have several actresses that I love in specific roles, but no one with such range that she could be called an absolute favorite.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
A bit thirsty.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
KFC (Kentucky Friend Chicken)!

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
I've no idea. We're on a shared plan now, which he pays for.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes.

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No-but I _have_ been asked if I was drunk after being pulled over while delirious from exhaustion (from being overworked). I was *not* happy and quite hostile-I didn't appreciate the fact that the trooper followed me, passed me, slowed to a crawl and then pulled off and then back behind me in order to pull me over when I refused to accept his challenge to pass him.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Nope. Would be nice, but...no.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Very little Czech. Almost no Spanish. Poquito.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Earlier today.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Maybe 5?

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
Yes.

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Probably a Long Island Iced Tea. Anything strong and sweet, really.

70. What is your college mascot? 
I have no idea what it was. How bad is that?

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Yes.

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yes. It's boring and a pointless waste of money, IMO.

77. How old are your parents? 
My mother is 55. My father was 54 when he died.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don't have one-nor have I ever had one.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No.

80. Favorite place to be? 
In the mountains. The more trees, the better.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
"The Londoner" in Addison, TX.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Never.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Garfield was always a fav.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Eggs, over easy.

86. How is the weather today? 
Miserable. It's summer. In Texas. But less miserable than is typical.

87. Do you email? 
Yes.

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
...Eeek. I really don't know. Birthday card?

89. Last missed call? 
Former stepmother.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Not sure.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
Yes. Or drunk email.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Umm...drop it?

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Southlake has been the nicest place I've experienced. Most beautiful mall I've ever seen.

97. Are you bored right now? 
No-more tired than anything.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Grand Funk Railroad

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Usually what I have to do the next day. Barring that, negative memories and experiences.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Nothing concrete as of yet.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Possibly.

2. Do you watch college football? 
Noooo, and you can’t make me.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Iounno.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My eldest sister.

5. Do you love anyone? 
Well. I’m kinda… I’m not good with the ‘L’ word.

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Dunno what it’s called. Some rap music on NFS Underground 2.

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Forever 21

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
I hate it. Curly and frizzy and thin and unmanageable. 

9. Where do you work? 
Parttime for my dad, kinda.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Waters

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Ehhh, not particularly. I mean, another country (or state) might be nice.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Of course. Hate having the toilet cover up, strangers touching my neck, can’t think of anything else at the moment.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
I don’t use either.

15. Do you like math? 
It’s alright. Depends on the kind of math. Though I’m garbage at it all.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
lol Em. Not much.

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Nah bro.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Nah bro.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Nah bro.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Artisanal French Café and Bakery. Literally paid for an overpriced grilled ham and cheese sammich with salad.

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Boyfrun

23. What's your sign? 
Aries. Dog.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
19 & 17

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Dunno exactly. I picked up garbage along a river, donated blood, gave to goodwill, can’t remember when tho.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
FRIGGIN’ FOOD

27. Where does your family live? 
FL

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
2 older sisters, 1 younger brother.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Um. Well.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
Probably too many to count and too guilty to say.

31. Do you drink beer? 
Yes.

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Seafoam

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Not really.

34. Ever bought anything online? 
It is 2015, right?

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
I don’t care for either, but I do have a FB.

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Yes. 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
lol “sometimes”?

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Saw my mom a couple weeks ago, my dad about 30 minutes ago.

42. Do you have any talents? 
Nah bro.

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yeah.

44. Do you have any children? 
Never.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Ichi the Killer.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Nah.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Nope

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Yes. T’was traumatizing. 

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
No, and I don’t care.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
Nope.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Wayans Brothers, but I don’t care about them. Dir en grey is more important to me.

54. Favorite actor? 
Don’t really have one?

55. Favorite actress? 
Don’t really have one?

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Nope.

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
lol Nah bro.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Nope.

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
DEATH TO FAST FOOD

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
Dunno.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yeah?

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Not at all.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Learning Japanese. If only I’d study more.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
Few days ago.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
Like 12?

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Frick. Iounno. Kopparbergs Strawberry Lime, maybe? 

70. What is your college mascot? 
Iounno.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
Nope

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Nope

77. How old are your parents? 
Mommy is like 56. Daddy is like 46.

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Don’t have one unless Tumblr counts. Even then, I don’t write anything in it.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Nope.

80. Favorite place to be? 
Somewhere I can relax and have fun. Wherever the hell that is.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Yep.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I don’t have one.

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Nope. Been to Disneyworld though.

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Vino from Baccano! and Gaara from Naruto.

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Banana oatmeal.

86. How is the weather today? 
It was pretty hot, but cloudy. 

87. Do you email? 
Suuure?

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
I can’t remember.

89. Last missed call? 
Boyfrun

91. Last voicemail you received? 
From the doctor’s office.

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
I have…

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Wash it in the washing machine. 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Is there one tho

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes. I want this to be over.

98. Last concert you went to? 
Neutral Milk Hotel. Wasn’t a fan, but I was invited.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Everything. Nothing. Things that aren’t.

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Going to a going away party. Gonna just be awkwardly there.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
No

2. Do you watch college football? 
not at all

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
:stu

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
My Dad

5. Do you love anyone? 
Eh...

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Music

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Costco

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's too short right now and taking forever to grow out.

9. Where do you work? 
unemployed.

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
chicken with habanero sauce.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
can't think of anything.

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
english and aussie people feeling superior to america. i don't care about america but they're just annoying.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
the most expensive thing i've got is a $70 pendant.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
yahoo?

15. Do you like math? 
maybe. If I study I'm okay at it.

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
unemployed

18. Favorite baseball team? 
none

19. Favorte NBA team? 
none

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
not really

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Benihana

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
my dad i think.

23. What's your sign? 
NO

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
42

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
donations maybe like over half a year ago.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
stupid stuff. just junk really

27. Where does your family live? 
American states of america

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 brother 1 sister

29. Ever been called a *****? 
******? eh? maybe if i knew what the word was

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
maybe listening to lady gaga once in a while.

31. Do you drink beer? 
very rarely 

32. Whats your favorite color? 
black or dark green

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
no

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Too much

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
neither

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
maybe probably, though probably not since i don't want to be someone that only tries to fit in.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
yesterday. they work nights 

42. Do you have any talents? 
is wasting time a talent because I'm expert level with that

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes.

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
Inside Out.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Yeah.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
just woke up.

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
yes actually

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
nope

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
I haven't any friends to speak of.

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
the only 'famous' person was an unknown Olympic athlete that was the daughter of my teacher way back then.

54. Favorite actor? 
Richard Dean Anderson

55. Favorite actress? 
Non really stand out to me at the moment.

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
not really 

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
Probably not.


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
just woke up so yes but more hungry than thirsty

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
In n Out.

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
~80ish my mom pays for it.

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No.

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
not at all

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
spanish

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
a few months ago

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
shoes and not boots: 3

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
yeah

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
I don't like alcohol much.

70. What is your college mascot? 
not saying.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
when i was very young yes

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
only in video games

77. How old are your parents? 
in their mid 60s

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
N/A

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
maybe I haven't gone to the dentist and they don't hurt

80. Favorite place to be? 
On top of a mountain or hill overlooking things maybe a city or nature.

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I guess some mexican place my uncle takes me to every week 

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Only about 1000 times. no joke I'm an annual pass holder

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Courage the Dog

85. Last thing you cooked? 
bacon.

86. How is the weather today? 
a bit cloudy

87. Do you email? 
Yes/no? I don't email people or anything just for other stuff

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
maybe something i ordered online

89. Last missed call? 
My mom.

91. Last voicemail you received? 
my voicemail isn't working so idk

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
i don't get drunk (well very rarely)

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
:stu

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
:stu

97. Are you bored right now? 
yes

98. Last concert you went to? 
to a death metal concert 6 years ago.

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
about random things

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
the same thing I plan everyday Pinky try to take over the world.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Sure. I have nothing better to do

2. Do you watch college football? 
No it's dreadfully boring

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
I can't predict the future 

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
No one D:

5. Do you love anyone? 
Family

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Hum of my computer

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Meijer I think

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It's so poofy!

9. Where do you work? 
School

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Wafflez.

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
YES

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Humanity

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Huh?

15. Do you like math? 
A little, I guess. But I suck at it

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
None I'm still in school D:

18. Favorite baseball team? 
I hate sports.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
I hate sports.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Only the opening ceremony.

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Wendy's

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Therapist

23. What's your sign? 
Sagittarius. Doesn't look very accurate.

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
24... wanna know what's funnier? 25

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
No, I don't contribute to society.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Video games and food.

27. Where does your family live? 
I don't feel comfortable disclosing that information in case there is a serial killer on this site.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
1 sister

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Only on the internet.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
HGTV

31. Do you drink beer? 
No

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Clear

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yas

34. Ever bought anything online? 
I think so

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Social media is too mainstream for me

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
NO

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
~35 minutes ago

42. Do you have any talents? 
Complaining

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes

44. Do you have any children? 
No and I don't plan on it

45. Last movie you watched? 
Up. My favorite part is the opening montage with the shy kid.

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
My old friends

47. Did you take a nap today? 
Not yet!

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Yes but only because I read a lot of others first.

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
My dad does?

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No

54. Favorite actor? 
Jason Issacs

55. Favorite actress? 
I dunno

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
No

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No way i would die.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
YES

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
WENDYS

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
$0

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
nU

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
What's that

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
At times but usually no

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
Gibberish

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
4 weeks

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
2

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
IMGUR

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Vodka

70. What is your college mascot? 
An animal.

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
Old

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
Never, it's not like anyone would read it anyways

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
Nope

80. Favorite place to be? 
A park

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
I don't know many :c

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No :c

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Timmy Turner

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Brownies? I think

86. How is the weather today? 
Rainy and depressing

87. Do you email? 
Mhm 

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Grades :/

89. Last missed call? 
No one calls me :C

91. Last voicemail you received? 
No one calls me D:

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Not buy one

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
Troy

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yes why else would I be filling this out

98. Last concert you went to? 
None

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Think about my position in the universe or cry

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
Not die


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

AnonymousPersonG said:


> 24. Do you have a favorite number?
> 24... wanna know what's funnier? 25


----------



## Lex0 (Jul 7, 2015)

*1. Are you ready for 100 questions? *
I guess.

*2. Do you watch college football? *
No.

*3. Who will fill this survey out after you? *
?

*4. Who was the last person to send you a text? *
A friend I guess.

*5. Do you love anyone? *
No, but I would love a cat.

*6. What are you listening to at the moment?*
The sound of my keyboard and people's vocal noise.

*7. Where was the last place you went shopping? *
The drugstore.

*8. How do you feel about your hair? *
It is too thin.

*9. Where do you work? *
I don't work.

*10. Last thing you ate/drank?* 
Water just now.

*11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? *
Yes.

*12. Do you have any pet peeves? *
When people leave my room but they don't close the door. When people don't switch the lights off when they leave a room. When people shout really loud. When people think it is ok to whisper in my ear.

*13. Do you have any expensive jewelry?* 
I don't like jewellery.

*14. AIM or Yahoo? *
I used to use yahoo.

*15. Do you like math? *
I like to get creative with some problems but I am usually wrong, so not really.

*16. How many hours on average do you work a week?* 
I don't work.

*18. Favorite baseball team? *
None.

*19. Favorte NBA team? *
None.

*20. Do you watch the Olympics?* 
No.

*21. Last restaurant you went to? *
Is McDonald's a restaurant?

*22. Who was the last person to call you?* 
Some unknown number this morning that I did not pick up.

*23. What's your sign?* 
Sagittarius.

*24. Do you have a favorite number?* 
No.

*25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? *
Last week.

*26. What do you spend the majority of your money on?* 
Clothes.

*27. Where does your family live?* 
Here.

*28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings?* 
2 brothers 1 sister.

*29. Ever been called a *****?* 
I don't think so.

*30. Got any guilty pleasures? *
Probably.

*31. Do you drink beer?* 
No.

*32. Whats your favorite color? *
Black.

*33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? *
No.

*34. Ever bought anything online? *
No.

*35. Myspace or Facebook? *
Facebook.

*36. Do you have T-Mobile?* 
No.

*38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? *
No but a better version of myself.

*41. Last time you saw your parents? *
Some minutes ago.

*42. Do you have any talents? *
I like to think I do.

*43. Ever been in a wedding? *
I have been TO a wedding.

*44. Do you have any children? *
Never.

*45. Last movie you watched? *
Hmm...

*46. Are you missing anyone at the moment?* 
Not really.

*47. Did you take a nap today? *
No and will not.

*49. Ever been on a cruise? *
No.

*50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? *
So is 48.

*52. Do you have any wealthy friends? *
No.

*53. Ever met anyone famous before?* 
No and I don't really care to.

*54. Favorite actor? *
Miles Teller.

*55. Favorite actress?* 
Tatiana Maslany.

*56. Are you multi-tasking right now?* 
Nope just filling this in.

*57. Could you handle being in the military? *
No I will die due to my own clumsiness.

*58. Are you hungry or thirsty? *
A little.

*59. Favorite fast food restaurant? *
McDonald's.

*61. What is your average cell phone bill? *
I don't call/text.

*62. Do you own a camera phone?* 
Yes my phone has a camera.

*63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? *
No.

*64. Do you believe in Karma? *
Not really.

*65. Can you speak any other languages? *
Sort of but not fluently.

*66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out?* 
Today but I was interrupted and that ruined my mood. I don't know if I will resume.

*67. How many pairs of shoes do you own?* 
4/5

*68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use?* 
No.

*69. Favorite alcoholic drink? *
I don't drink.

*70. What is your college mascot? *
I'm not American.

*71. Ever been to Las Vegas? *
No.

*76. Have you ever been gambling? *
No.

*77. How old are your parents? *
Reasonably aged.

*78. When is the last time you updated your blog? *
I have never written one.

*79. Do you have your wisdom teeth?* 
Yes.

*80. Favorite place to be? *
Not at home, but I wish I could have a specific place...

*81. Have you been to New York City?* 
No.

*82 Favorite sit down restaurant? *
I don't eat out.

*83. Ever been to Disney Land?* 
No.

*84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? *
Squidward.

*85. Last thing you cooked? *
I don't cook.

*86. How is the weather today? *
Fine, I think.

*87. Do you email?* 
Not really.

*88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? *
School related.

*89. Last missed call?* 
The one I ignored this morning from an unknown number.

*91. Last voicemail you received? *
I don't think I have ever received one.

*92. Do you drunk dial/text?* 
Never been drunk.

*93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? *
Nothing.

*94. What is the best city in the state that you live in?* 
Not American.

*97. Are you bored right now? *
Not bored, just depressed.

*98. Last concert you went to? *
Never been to a concert.

*99. What do you think about before you go to bed?* 
Something depressing or something very idealistic.

*100. What are your plans for tomorrow? *
I don't know. Go with the flow.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
Ayyyy. 99 questions to go.

2. Do you watch college football? 
um. nope, not really..

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
o:

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
one of my friends

5. Do you love anyone? 
fam and squad <3<3

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
playlist of jason mraz 

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
walmart

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
i need a haircut. it's a little too long atm.

9. Where do you work? 
procrastinating

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
cereal

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
sure

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
umm.... when someone doesn't wash their hands and it's so noticeable 

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
nope

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
nah

15. Do you like math? 
Yup c:

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
none

18. Favorite baseball team? 
umm. texas rangers

19. Favorte NBA team? 
golden bears

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
yup-- can watch for hours and hours

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
o.o

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
who calls anymore

23. What's your sign? 
aqua

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
5 1 8

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
a ton of times last year with ppl at school

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
i guess school, otherwise clothes hehe

27. Where does your family live? 
home

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 


29. Ever been called a *****? 
o: nope

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
wasting too much time on the comp

31. Do you drink beer? 
no

32. Whats your favorite color? 
blue or red

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
nope

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yup

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
facebook

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No 

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
yeah

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
everyday for now

42. Do you have any talents? 
draw, music

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yeah, dozens

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
spy

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
everyone

47. Did you take a nap today? 
just woke up

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
No.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
yo this is way too long. i wasn't ready for this

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
kinda

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
nah

54. Favorite actor? 
tom hanks

55. Favorite actress? 
park hye shin

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
you wouldn't believe it. yes

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Both

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
chik fil a

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
50??$ish

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yea lol

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No loooool

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
i wish it did

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
viet

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
exercise everyday c:

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
2 

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
imgur

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
i don't drink

70. What is your college mascot? 

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
depends....

77. How old are your parents? 
pretty old

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
no blogging for me

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
yeah

80. Favorite place to be? 
japanese garden

81. Have you been to New York City? 
Never

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
starbucks for now

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
No

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
tom & jerry

85. Last thing you cooked? 
noodles

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot

87. Do you email? 
ofc

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
school stuff

89. Last missed call? 
spam

91. Last voicemail you received? 
some dude

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
never

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
-___-

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
I def need to travel more

97. Are you bored right now? 
hella bored

98. Last concert you went to? 
somewhere in asia/

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
life and the universe

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I guess :stu

2. Do you watch college football? 
Of course

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Hell if I know 

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
David.....the only person who texts me/stalks me

5. Do you love anyone? 
Not really, don't think I'm capable

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
Some Sam Hunt song

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Dillards???

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
It needs to be cut asap

9. Where do you work? 
I don't. 

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Taco Bell

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Yup

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Waiting on things

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
Nope

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Yahoo

15. Do you like math? 
Actually yeah

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
I don't. 

18. Favorite baseball team? 
Yankees

19. Favorte NBA team? 
Rockets

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
Yup

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Buffalo Wild Wings if that counts

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
Mom

23. What's your sign? 
Sagittarius 

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
0 because I feel like a zero

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
Maybe in college???

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Student loans and health insurance

27. Where does your family live? 
Louisiana

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
2 sisters

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Probably every day

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
I listen to justin bieber???

31. Do you drink beer? 
Rarely

32. Whats your favorite color? 
Green

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
Yup until I was like 13

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
Nope

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
Sometimes

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
Mom - a couple hrs ago Dad - 2yrs ago???

42. Do you have any talents? 
Nope

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Nope

44. Do you have any children? 
Nope.

45. Last movie you watched? 
I Robot???

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Nope

47. Did you take a nap today? 
I take several naps

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
yes

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
Nope

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
I have no friends

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
Kari Jobe if that counts

54. Favorite actor? 
Adam Sandler 

55. Favorite actress? 
Scarlett Johansson 

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Nope

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
I use to think I could not anymore, I would freak the fck out. 


58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
A little of both

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Taco Bell maybe???

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
I don't know, I'm under my mom's plan

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yea 

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
Nope

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
Not really.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
I barely speak English

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
This morning

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
About 4.

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't have one, I rarely drink. I drink whatever when I do. 

70. What is your college mascot? 
Demon

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
Yea

77. How old are your parents? 
Mom 49, Dad 50

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
On here??? can't remember. 

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
No. 

80. Favorite place to be? 
Alone in my room. 

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No. 

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
Olive Garden

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yup, in the 2nd grade

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Mickey mouse????

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Eggs ~ sunny side up

86. How is the weather today? 
Hot and sunny 

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
College Alumni party invitation???

89. Last missed call? 
Doctor

91. Last voicemail you received? 
Doctor

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No. 

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
Nothing. 

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
I have no idea

97. Are you bored right now? 
I'm ok

98. Last concert you went to? 
Kari Jobe

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
The next time I have to leave me house

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
To not freak out at my doctor's apt. and get my haircut


This took entirely too long.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
*Nah, I'm not very good at committing to things*

2. Do you watch college football? 
*Ew no*

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
*The person who posts after me*

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
*Sister*

5. Do you love anyone? 
*My parents*

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
*News*

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
*Online (Amazon, mutha****aaaaahsss!!)*

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
*It's okay.*

9. Where do you work? 
*I don't.*

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
*Beef stew/cranberry juice*

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
*Of course*

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
*Can't think of any right now*

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
*No.*

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
*I used to use AIM so AIM*

15. Do you like math? 
*It's the best subject and the only subject you'll ever need in life*

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
*I don't.*

18. Favorite baseball team? 
*Ew.*

19. Favorte NBA team? 
*Don't care.*

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
*Yeah*

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
*Some barbecue restaurant*

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
*Sister.*

23. What's your sign? 
*CAAAAPRIIIIICOOOOOOOOORRRRRRNNNNN, BOOOOOIIII. Don't believe in that stuff, though.*

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
*19 or 27*

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
*Last week*

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
*Clothes and food*

27. Where does your family live? 
*With me, unfortunately*

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
*Lots of siblings.*

29. Ever been called a *****? 
*Obviously.*

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
*None that I wish to share*

31. Do you drink beer? 
*That's illegal.*

32. Whats your favorite color? 
*Grey*

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
*No, ma'am.*

34. Ever bought anything online? 
*Yeah.*

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
*Facebook.*

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
*Yes.*

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
*A little.*

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
*Right now.*

42. Do you have any talents? 
*Sorta. I like drawing, but I consider that a hobby more than a talent.*

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
*No.*

44. Do you have any children? 
*I'm a teenager. When I'm older, I plan to adopt.*

45. Last movie you watched? 
*Walter Mitty*

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
*Nah*

47. Did you take a nap today? 
*Not yet*

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
*No. I was on a ferry to see Governors Island*

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
*I read other people's responses so it wasn't a surprise.*

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
*No.*

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
*No.*

54. Favorite actor? 
*Can't think of one.*

55. Favorite actress? 
*Shailene Woodley because she's awkward.*

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
*No.*

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
*Unless I was on a suicide mission, no.*

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
*Neither.*

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
*Wendy's*

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
*I don't pay for it but it's low*

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
*Yeah but it has **** quality.*

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
*No.*

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
*No. I wish it were real.*

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
*No. I wish. I wanna learn Arabic.*

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
*LOL*

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
*13 but I rotate the same 3 pairs*

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
*Tinypic*

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
*That's illegal*

70. What is your college mascot? 
*Not in college*

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
*Nah*

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
*Nah*

77. How old are your parents? 
*Old (58 and 62 I think?)*

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
*Don't have.*

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
*Yeah*

80. Favorite place to be? 
*No where.*

81. Have you been to New York City? 
******, WHAT IT LOOK LIKE (look at location)*

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
*Idk*

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
*I wish. That might be my senior trip.*

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
*Spongebob, Brainy from Hey Arnold*

85. Last thing you cooked? 
*Stoffers macaroni.*

86. How is the weather today? 
*Rainy and sad and depressing and I wanna die*

87. Do you email? 
*Only form of communication I'm remotely comfortable with.*

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
*Colleges trying to get into my parents' pockets.*

89. Last missed call? 
*Idk I'm too lazy to check*

91. Last voicemail you received? 
*Idk I'm too lazy to check*

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
*That's illegal*

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
*Watched porn in public.*

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
*Idk...*

97. Are you bored right now? 
******, WHAT IT LOOK LIKE???*

98. Last concert you went to? 
*I don't do that stuff. I wish to go to one one day.*

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
*My loneliness.*

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
*I might go to the park and walk.*

I-.....I did it guys.... I DID IT!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Jessie203 said:


> Some are numbered weird.. bare with me... lol
> ENJOY


1. Are you ready for 100 questions? 
I guess so...

2. Do you watch college football? 
No, its boring and dumb.

3. Who will fill this survey out after you? 
Not sure.

4. Who was the last person to send you a text? 
A telephone

5. Do you love anyone? 
I don't know anymore

6. What are you listening to at the moment?
The computer's hummm

7. Where was the last place you went shopping? 
Best Buy

8. How do you feel about your hair? 
Its a dreaded mess right now

9. Where do you work? 
Room

10. Last thing you ate/drank? 
Chinese Food and Orange Cream Soda

11. Do you wish you were someplace else right now? 
Not really

12. Do you have any pet peeves? 
Yes... Liars, hypocrites, normal people, ******* next door neighbors, pop culture, and more.

13. Do you have any expensive jewelry? 
No, I have no jewlery, I have no use for it.

14. AIM or Yahoo? 
Neither.

15. Do you like math? 
No

16. How many hours on average do you work a week: 
Shoe

18. Favorite baseball team? 
None, baseball isn't the same as it was in the 1930's and before.

19. Favorte NBA team? 
None I don't care to watch sports.

20. Do you watch the Olympics? 
No

21. Last restaurant you went to? 
Mel's Diner

22. Who was the last person to call you? 
A recording

23. What's your sign? 
Its a secret

24. Do you have a favorite number? 
number 4 has been my favorite number since kindergarten, it reminds me of chocolate milk for some reason...

25. Last time you did volunteer work or made any donations? 
I often give homeless people money, if I can I give them 20 dollars or more as long as they aren't junkies.

26. What do you spend the majority of your money on? 
Groceries 

27. Where does your family live? 
Someplace somewhere.

28. Are you an only child or do you have siblings? 
I was a twin, but it died before birth.

29. Ever been called a *****? 
Yes, by my dad and his brother, and by a former friend.

30. Got any guilty pleasures? 
I don't think so.

31. Do you drink beer? 
No

32. Whats your favorite color? 
It doesn't matter

33. Did you ever collect Beanie Babies? 
No, but I had a few

34. Ever bought anything online? 
Yes.

35. Myspace or Facebook? 
Neither

36. Do you have T-Mobile? 
No

38. Do you sometimes wish you were someone else? 
I wish I looked like someone else but I am very thankful I am not an imaginationless normal person like 99 percent of society.

41. Last time you saw your parents? 
I saw my mom today, my dad not for this week

42. Do you have any talents? 
Animation, photoshop and drawing

43. Ever been in a wedding? 
Yes, yawn

44. Do you have any children? 
No

45. Last movie you watched? 
God Bless America (2011)

46. Are you missing anyone at the moment? 
Not really, I am trying not to miss people anymore, all they do is hurt and disappoint me.

47. Did you take a nap today? 
No

49. Ever been on a cruise? 
Yes, when I was 11, on a Carnival Cruise, it was not fun, I was left alone to wander the ship all by myself the entire 2 weeks, my dad went off the other grown ups to the casino and my cousins made friends with the other kids on the ship and they told the other kids not to play with me, so I was alone.

50. Did you notice number 40 was missing? 
I don't know, don't care

52. Do you have any wealthy friends? 
No friends

53. Ever met anyone famous before? 
No

54. Favorite actor? 
I don't know right now.

55. Favorite actress? 
...

56. Are you multi-tasking right now? 
Kind of, The Sims 4 is running

57. Could you handle being in the military? 
No.

58. Are you hungry or thirsty? 
Well, since it is Thursday I am very Thirsty because Thursday is day to be thirsty, thats why its called Thursday

59. Favorite fast food restaurant? 
Burger King but I barely eat fast food

61. What is your average cell phone bill? 
Secret

62. Do you own a camera phone? 
Yes

63. Ever had to take a sobriety test? 
No

64. Do you believe in Karma? 
No, because there are so many horrible people out there living wonderful lives.

65. Can you speak any other languages? 
I made up my own language.

66. Last time you went to the gym or worked out? 
I work out at home, people at the gym are mean and stupid.

67. How many pairs of shoes do you own? 
2, 1 of them passed away

68. Do you have a photo hosting site that you use? 
No

69. Favorite alcoholic drink? 
Don't have one. I do drink red wine but thats it

70. What is your college mascot? 
None, never had a favorite mascot in schoolish settings

71. Ever been to Las Vegas? 
No

76. Have you ever been gambling? 
No

77. How old are your parents? 
63 and 62

78. When is the last time you updated your blog? 
I don't have one.

79. Do you have your wisdom teeth? 
I never got my wisdom teeth, the dentist said I am never going to get them, he said I have perfect teeth which is the nicest thing anyone said to me in a long time.

80. Favorite place to be? 
An empty beach or empty moving train

81. Have you been to New York City? 
No.

82 Favorite sit down restaurant? 
None

83. Ever been to Disney Land? 
Yes, too overwhelmingly crowded ew

84. Do you have a favorite cartoon character? 
Sarah Hardesty

85. Last thing you cooked? 
Foodly Items

86. How is the weather today? 
cloudy and drizzly

87. Do you email? 
Yes

88. Last letter/piece of mail you received besides junk or a bill? 
Confirmation for a tracked package

89. Last missed call? 
Recording to remind me of my doctor's appointment

91. Last voicemail you received? 
^

92. Do you drunk dial/text? 
No.

93. Stupidest thing you ever did with your cell phone? 
When I was 17 I was hanging out at the park with a couple "friends" and some guy in his 30's who was friends with my "friends" asked if he could borrow my phone and I let him and when I asked him to have it back he had given it to a friend who stole it.

94. What is the best city in the state that you live in? 
.......

97. Are you bored right now? 
Yeah

98. Last concert you went to? 
Marilyn Manson Concert in 2007 when I was a teen

99. What do you think about before you go to bed? 
Different stuff

100. What are your plans for tomorrow? 
None


----------

